# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Никчемное существование.

## Заблудшая

....

----------


## Аля

ты обращалась к специалистам?

----------


## Заблудшая

Аля, в клинику - нет. С психологом был опыт, пробный...Больше мучений доставила поездка к нему на прием и сам этот разговор ни о чем, чем было пользы.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Но я отягощаю ее и сама так больше не могу.


 и действительно считаешь, что после твоего суицида ей будет легче?
была знакомая социофобка с форума - смогла решить свои проблемы, хотя никто в это не верил, даже она сама. решила всякими таблетками, которые избавляли её от эмоций, я хз что это - антидепрессанты или нейролептики... и потихоньку привыкала к обществу...



> Аля, в клинику - нет. С психологом был опыт, пробный...Больше мучений доставила поездка к нему на прием и сам этот разговор ни о чем, чем было пользы.


 психологи разные бывают. можно найти хорошего.

----------


## Заблудшая

> и действительно считаешь, что после твоего суицида ей будет легче?


 Позже будет. Неизвестно, что хуже, тащить на себе недееспособного человека по сути, годами или принять то, что человека уже нет. Ведь я ощущаю себя мертвой, уже. А от осознания, что не только себя мучаю, но и близкие вынуждены страдать, только хуже. И я не единственный ребенок в семье, у меня есть брат. Знаю, что страшно терять детей, но это моя жизнь, мое решение и мой поступок. Его могут оценивать по-разному, это не важно.

----------


## trypo

суицид - не средство контроля над своей жизнью.
это , все равно , что пытаться осветить темную комнату фонариком  , в котором сели батарейки -
отчаянные усилия , которые не приведут к результату.
в отличии от действенного варианта поиска рабочего источника света.

что касается неких дат роковой черты , то это игра на своих нервах - не более .
суицид *всегда* можно перенести , ничего плохого в этом *точно не будет*.

если ты действительно хочешь контролировать свою жизнь ,
поскольку это совсем не единственно возможное желание для социофоба ,
но если и так , то остается только работать.
над собой.

----------


## Заблудшая

> суицид - не средство контроля над своей жизнью.
> это , все равно , что пытаться осветить темную комнату фонариком  , в котором сели батарейки -
> отчаянные усилия , которые не приведут к результату.
> в отличии от действенного варианта поиска рабочего источника света.
> 
> что касается неких дат роковой черты , то это игра на своих нервах - не более .
> суицид *всегда* можно перенести , ничего плохого в этом *точно не будет*.
> 
> если ты действительно хочешь контролировать свою жизнь ,
> ...


 Поначалу я пыталась бороться, своими силами, заставляла, переступала через себя, но это не приносит результата, только выматывает. И чем дольше живешь в таком состоянии, тем больше привыкаешь, тем родней становится это болото. А я не хочу так. Страшнее всего, так и прожить еще пару лет, а время пролетело очень быстро. Я не прошу советов и не оправдываюсь за свои решения, просто, написала как есть. Написала здесь, потому что на этом форуме, чуть меньше осуждения и чуть больше терпимости, чем на аналогичных по тематике, мне так показалось. 
Уже и нет желаний практически, просто усталость.

----------


## Dementiy

Похоже на социофобию в последней стадии... 
Я не знаю как выбраться из такой ямы и возможно ли это вообще.
Могу только посочувствовать.  :Frown:

----------


## Pechalka

Я не знаю что тут можно посоветовать,ибо сама в таком же критическом состоянии,но у меня еще другие "закидоны болезни" присутствуют.Ни один психолог,даже самый квалифицированный мне не помог,последний и то отказался со стажем работы более 20 лет...

----------


## Заблудшая

> Похоже на социофобию в последней стадии... 
> Я не знаю как выбраться из такой ямы и возможно ли это вообще.
> Могу только посочувствовать.


 Спасибо искреннее за честность. Только сочувствовать не нужно. Я нормально себя чувствую вне социума, если отбросить чувство вины, ожидания свои и чужие и преследующий страх. Стараюсь развиваться, много читаю, но все равно замечаю за собой, что развитие как будто остановилось на подростковом возрасте...Не разум подростковый остался, а самосознание, если можно так выразиться, как будто я живу в другом ритме с окружающим миром...И выгляжу даже лет на 17. Прекрасно осознаю глубину своей "ямы", но мысль о выходе успокаивает, не бьет ужасом, как мысль о социальной жизни. Видимо, это что-то вроде природного естественного отбора...

----------


## Заблудшая

> Я не знаю что тут можно посоветовать,ибо сама в таком же критическом состоянии,но у меня еще другие "закидоны болезни" присутствуют.Ни один психолог,даже самый квалифицированный мне не помог,последний и то отказался со стажем работы более 20 лет...


 Какой ты выход видишь? Хорошо, что ты борешься, я, наверное, слабее тебя...Признаю, что мало что делаю , для того, чтобы "излечится" ,мб потому, что не чувствую себя больной, когда нахожусь в спокойной обстановке. А в критической ситуации просто вообще не могу адекватно соображать...

----------


## Pechalka

Выхода два,либо суицид,либо "похоронить" себя заживо..ждать старости...иногда мысли в голову приходят,что скорей бы старость наступила,пугает молодость...

----------


## Pechalka

Все эти "атрибуты" жизни не делают меня счастливой и я  сомневаюсь,что кого-то они сделали счастливым.Потому что лично для себя я давно уяснила,что счастье-это гармония в душе,а у меня там-мятеж и бардак!

----------


## Заблудшая

А меня больше старость пугает...Страшно ведь состариться, успев увидеть в своей жизни только четыре стены...Это жалко, лучше сохранить достоинство и уйти самой (это не призыв к суициду), чем тащить лямку просто из страха смерти.

----------


## Pechalka

+ в старости в том,что уже не надо думать,как решить проблемы социофобные,чтобы выжить,выйти в социум,чего-то добиться,просто ждать смерти,только боюсь всех этих "старческих" болезней,а сейчас я молода и я заморачиваюсь по всему тому,что писала выше...хотя раньше больше заморачивалась,сейчас порой безразличие...

----------


## Заблудшая

Старый человек еще более зависим, чем молодой недееспособный...+жалость от окружающих, жалость это вообще самое ужасное, по мне  :Frown:  
Безразличие, да...Как будто, каждый день съедает по кусочку тебя... зато умирать не страшно. Хотя раньше было не по себе от этих мыслей.

----------


## Pechalka

Ну старость-это я имею в виду лет 50-60, а дальше не хотелось бы терпеть старость.А 50-60 еще можно себя обслужить.
А у брата нет социофобии?

----------


## Заблудшая

50-60 - это так, разминка перед старостью, наверняка депрессия съест, если кризис среднего возраста раньше не убьет. Ведь проблема никуда не уйдет, а будет расти как снежный ком...
У брата тоже есть определенные проблемы в отношениях и с постоянной работой, но мы не очень близки с ним, так что как-то не обсуждаем это.

----------


## Pechalka

т.е. у брата,как я понимаю все терпимо,жить можно.

Очень надеюсь,что  та депрессия,что у меня была в подростковом периоде меня не настигнет в старости.Да и не расчитываю я жить до 70.не хотелось бы и не понимаю честно я людей,которые говорят,что до 100 лет типа жить хотят.

----------


## Заблудшая

Пусть живут хоть до 200, кому-то жить, кому-то умирать...Лишь бы умереть получилось, если жить не выходит.
С депрессией сложно распрощатся, это как спираль, она возвращается, как правило. Может только у меня так, не знаю. А почему ты дожить до 50-60 хочешь? Ждешь, что жизнь изменится? Ведь от отчаяния велик риск "повесить" на себя и другие жизни, детей родить, не дай Б-г... А потом пути к отступлению уже не будет.

----------


## Pechalka

Да нет,я нехочу дожить до 50-60...я так-то сейчас жить нехочу.Теоретически,если удасться дожить до этих чисел,то дальше нехочу продолжать жизнь.

----------


## Pechalka

С депрессией,да сложно распрощаться,особенно сфобикам,но та депрессия что была у меня лет в 14-17 одним словом засада! Потому там играли роль многие факторы:
1.Подростковый период.Он сам по себе сложен,когда психика формируется,переходит во взрослую стадию.У меня в те годы была ужасная плаксивость,я плакала на уроке даже(депрессия была).
2.травля дома и в школе.

Все это в совокупности вызывало нервозность у меня с депрессией.Если честно депрессия была такая,что мне было с трудом выйти простите даже в тубзик,но все ж находила силы...сейчас такой тотальной депрессии нет,сейчас скорее хроническая депрессия средней стадии.

----------


## Заблудшая

Это страшно...Особенно для подростка, если травят и в школе и дома, часто это ломает на всю жизнь... Можно сказать, что понимаю. С завязыванием отношений с людьми всегда были проблемы, школьные годы были несладкими, дома - тоже кошмар, не хочу углублятся. Но в детстве как-то сносно переносилось, а вот в подростковом возрасте крышу снесло, появилась компания, не самая благополучная, школа как-то задвинулась, я ходила туда, старалась, но с учебой проблемы появились большие. Жила не своей жизнью как будто, может просто протест... Потом стали проблемы с социумом усугубляться, резко как-то изолировалась от всех, очень черный дооолгий период...Теперь выравнивается как-то, адаптация, наверное. Человек ко всему привыкает. Это тоже пугает...

----------


## Pechalka

Когда мне кто-нибудь говорит "забудь,это было давно"...они не знают,что может забыть можно,хотя я так не думаю,как можно забыть травлю,если формирование моей личности на прямую происходило с их издёвками,т.е злоба,ненависть,мизантропия-появились в моём характере из неоткуда,а именно с теми событиями в школе и дома.Это часть меня,моего прошлого,а мне говорят "забудь,столько времени прошло,а ты все помнишь".Да я бы с радостью забыть,но вот только часть меня сформированная не самыми ангельскими качествами в человеке благодаря им и тем событиям дома и в школе уже присутствует во мне.А в детстве все говорили,что я была такой доброй...Не зря же говорят,что самые лучшие маньяки "рождаются"из добрых людей!

----------


## Заблудшая

Да, от последствий не избавиться простым "забудь", наверное можно просто их принять или отрицать, разрушая себя. Как принять, я не знаю. Поэтому может и изолируемся, потому что не принимаем окружающий мир...И он нас не принимает тоже. В итоге, только себя грызть и  остается.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> жалость это вообще самое ужасное, по мне


 меня всегда удивляет, когда люди так говорят! Хотите сказать , что безжалостность-жестокость лучше намного жалости??? Чем уж так ужасна жалость? Или люди так говорят из собственной гордости?

----------


## Игорёк

> меня всегда удивляет, когда люди так говорят! Хотите сказать , что безжалостность-жестокость лучше намного жалости??? Чем уж так ужасна жалость? Или люди так говорят из собственной гордости?


 Жалость провоцирует слабость, в этом ее коварство.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Ааа, теперь ясно!

----------


## _lamer

> Хотите сказать , что безжалостность-жестокость лучше намного жалости?


   актуальный вопрос. вон тот же Игорёк годами держится на плаву засчет жалости к себе. жалость от других - опасный яд, т.к. действительно мешает человеку решиться на что-то. за их жалостью либо скрытый эгоистичный мотив, либо тупое безразличие с привычкой хотя бы самим  себе показаться добродетельными.



> Позже будет. Неизвестно, что хуже, тащить на себе недееспособного человека по сути, годами или принять то, что человека уже нет.


   не верю, что тебе есть какое-то дело до её лямки, эгоисты так не рассуждают. может, тебе стыдно или она как-то давит на тебя?   



> Видимо, это что-то вроде природного естественного отбора


   есть такое. когда человек слишком отравляет среду вокруг себя, жизнь тем или иным способом избавляет мир от этого человека.



> безжалостность-жестокость лучше намного жалости?


   жизнь безжалостна. когда ты слушаешь человека, который выносит тебе вердикт, ты можешь повлиять на него, разжалобить. а жизненные обстоятельства - это нечеловеческая сила (как в известном стихотворении) и ты прекрасно осознаёшь, что спорить с ней бесполезно.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> жалость от других - опасный яд, т.к. действительно мешает человеку решиться на что-то. за их жалостью либо скрытый эгоистичный мотив, либо тупое безразличие с привычкой хотя бы самим  себе показаться добродетельными.


 не всегда так! моя бабушка всю жизнь искренне жалеет мою мать, потому что у нее такая дочь, т.е. я.

----------


## _lamer

> потому что у нее такая дочь, т.е. я.


   корить себя в данном случаи не актуально, т.к. тебе это даётся легко. такая же ситуация и у взрослых - они жалеют алкоголиков, надеясь, что их спасут. я мыслю прозаичнее.

----------


## Заблудшая

> не верю, что тебе есть какое-то дело до её лямки, эгоисты так не рассуждают. может, тебе стыдно или она как-то давит на тебя?


 Да - стыдно, да - давит, на улицу не выгоняет, конечно, но будто не видит меня настоящую, ей легче так, наверное. И да, конечно я эгоистка. Быть может, стоит жить надеждой (еще одна отрава, после жалости) в качестве домашнего питомца у мамы или переламывать себя каждый день, закидываться нейролептиками и пытаться "адаптироваться". Я не знаю, как правильно, но, наверное, хочу пройти по пути наименьшей боли.




> есть такое. когда человек слишком отравляет среду вокруг себя, жизнь тем или иным способом избавляет мир от этого человека.


 Это утопия. Люди, по-настоящему отравляющие жизнь окружающим живут и не жалуются. Дело скорее в умении приспосабливаться. Тот, кто в силу тех или иных причин не может адекватно вписаться в окружающую среду - нежизнеспособен.

----------


## _lamer

> Люди, по-настоящему отравляющие жизнь окружающим живут и не жалуются


   люди не относятся ко всем одинаково. меня гнобили и я только через годы понял почему - когда перестал быть таковым. а вписаться человек не может по определённым причинам и псих.отклонения - одна из них. 



> Я не знаю, как правильно, но, наверное, хочу пройти по пути наименьшей боли.


   ты уже ушла по этому пути несколько раз, подавляла эмоции. когда человеку, который со всеми здоровается, улыбается, делают гипноз, то оказывается, что он где-то в глубине души хотел бы расчленить своих родичей, а потом облить кислотой и дать на съеденье собакам (после кислоты они не будут есть, но психи мыслят алогично).
  ребёнок, будучи не в силах объять подымающихся на него гигантов эмоций, особенно страха, подавляет их и заменяет на угодные для родителей, раз за разом. я знаю что такое фальшивая улыбка. один парень, с которым я мило общался, прогнал голубей, но затем прилетели летучие мыши. что будет если прогнать и мышей? как ни странно, этот процесс хорошо показан в таком коммерческом ролике на тему pc игр и произведений Лавкрафта (это писатель такой, фантаст)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QFwo57WKwg
  ты каждый раз уходишь от острой к более тупой боли. облегчение даётся всё труднее, изнутри раздувает и не можешь никак лопнуть, хочется чтобы тебя какой-нибудь Лука Маньотта потыкал шилом.

----------


## Murdok

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QFwo57WKwg


 Потрясное видео

----------


## Заблудшая

> люди не относятся ко всем одинаково. меня гнобили и я только через годы понял почему - когда перестал быть таковым. а вписаться человек не может по определённым причинам и псих.отклонения - одна из них.


 Ты приспособился к ним, тоже в каком-то смысле пошел по пути наименьшего сопротивления. А "таковым" - это каким? Настоящим? Может ты и сейчас такой, только в маске, как тот человек, который всем улыбается...



> ты уже ушла по этому пути несколько раз, подавляла эмоции. когда человеку, который со всеми здоровается, улыбается, делают гипноз, то оказывается, что он где-то в глубине души хотел бы расчленить своих родичей, а потом облить кислотой и дать на съеденье собакам (после кислоты они не будут есть, но психи мыслят алогично).
>  ребёнок, будучи не в силах объять подымающихся на него гигантов эмоций, особенно страха, подавляет их и заменяет на угодные для родителей, раз за разом. я знаю что такое фальшивая улыбка. один парень, с которым я мило общался, прогнал голубей, но затем прилетели летучие мыши. что будет если прогнать и мышей? как ни странно, этот процесс хорошо показан в таком коммерческом ролике на тему pc игр и произведений Лавкрафта (это писатель такой, фантаст)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QFwo57WKwg 
>  ты каждый раз уходишь от острой к более тупой боли. облегчение даётся всё труднее, изнутри раздувает и не можешь никак лопнуть, хочется чтобы тебя какой-нибудь Лука Маньотта потыкал шилом.


 Видео посмотрела - мне понятно, что ты хочешь сказать. Но возможно, я и убежала от мира, чтобы побыть собой, перестать подавлять себя. Может быть, я не выдерживаю требований, боюсь конкуренции. Если пытаться бороться, несмотря ни на что, придется перестраивать себя как личность, не только волевыми усилиями, но и медикаментозно, так как физическая симптоматика тоже очень неслабая. Как я после этого смогу остаться самой собой?

----------


## Тьма

Я все не читал, признаюсь, мне это скучно.
Но сидя в четырех стенах можно максимум прокачать чуток интеллект(если повезет и присутствует самодисциплина) и запастись знаниями, зачастую ненужными и утонуть в фантазиях. Психологически ты так и останешься на том же уровне когда "ушла из мира". В какой то момент ты проснешься (где то ближе к 30 годам) и побежишь все исправлять когда жизнь уже будет просрана.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Я все не читал, признаюсь, мне это скучно.
> Но сидя в четырех стенах можно максимум прокачать чуток интеллект(если повезет и присутствует самодисциплина) и запастись знаниями, зачастую ненужными и утонуть в фантазиях. Психологически ты так и останешься на том же уровне когда "ушла из мира". В какой то момент ты проснешься (где то ближе к 30 годам) и побежишь все исправлять когда жизнь уже будет просрана.


 Я все это понимаю. За исключением пункта о 30-ти годах. Во-первых: нарушения в психике не тот случай, когда можно просто проснуться в один прекрасный день и побежать все исправлять, во-вторых: я уже говорила, что для меня ничего нет страшнее, чем жить и дальше так еще годы...
У меня было много времени, для того, чтобы все обдумать. И я приняла решение. Так что, надеюсь, скоро все разрешится.

----------


## _lamer

> А "таковым" - это каким? Настоящим? Может ты и сейчас такой, только в маске, как тот человек, который всем улыбается.


   я учился иному - гневу и ненависти. теперь всё в точности да наоборот - меня держат за неадеквата, а я хочу другого, не хочу всего этого, с кем-то вечно биться. этого было не избежать, но теперь уже не нужно, а давать заднюю поздно.



> Но возможно, я и убежала от мира, чтобы побыть собой, перестать подавлять себя


   побыть собой в соседней комнате? для того, чтобы побыть собой нужно полностью разорвать связь с родичами. когда я (ещё до путешествия) съехал и пожил один в домике, у меня сразу начались галлюцинации, было очень страшно, но становилось легче, не стало гнетущего состояния, в котором хочется рвать волосы, делать ранки на теле или капать на кожу кипяток, чтобы что-то почувствовать. 



> где то ближе к 30 годам


   до 30ти надо ещё дожить

----------


## Murdok

> Ущербные не должны размножаться, чтобы не плодить страдания.


 Да, мой фюрер!!!

----------


## Dementiy

Заблудшая, а зачем ты тащишь этот тяжелый мешок с песком?
Неужели в оставшиеся недели/месяцы/годы его нельзя бросить?
Уж теперь-то точно можно простить себя за неудачи перед семьей, обществом и самой собой. 
По-сути это такая мелочь, когда речь идет о жизни и смерти.

Выбрось бяку - отдохни немного!   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Навстречу смерти нужно идти налегке.

----------


## Заблудшая

> я учился иному - гневу и ненависти.


 Сложно не почувствовать, что учиться тебе приходилось далеко не улыбаться. Я просто провела аналогию - неважно, что ты демонстрируешь окружающим - доброжелательность или ненависть, это ведь не меняет того, что внутри?



> теперь всё в точности да наоборот - меня держат за неадеквата, а я хочу другого, не хочу всего этого, с кем-то вечно биться. этого было не избежать, но теперь уже не нужно, а давать заднюю поздно.


 Создается впечатление, что подобное поведение тебе нравится, как и реакция на него окружающих (могу быть не права, т.к. сужу только по твоими сообщениям на форуме). Ведь люди склонны принимать демонстрацию силы за настоящую силу.



> побыть собой в соседней комнате? для того, чтобы побыть собой нужно полностью разорвать связь с родичами. когда я (ещё до путешествия) съехал и пожил один в домике, у меня сразу начались галлюцинации, было очень страшно, но становилось легче, не стало гнетущего состояния, в котором хочется рвать волосы, делать ранки на теле или капать на кожу кипяток, чтобы что-то почувствовать.


 Больная тема для меня. Очень бы этого хотелось, но самостоятельность...Не уверена, что вообще понимаю, что это такое... 
Это сильно, бросить насиженное уютное болото и оставить себя наедине с реальностью. Сложно пойти на этот шаг добровольно, нужен хороший пинок от обстоятельств.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Заблудшая, а зачем ты тащишь этот тяжелый мешок с песком?
> Неужели в оставшиеся недели/месяцы/годы его нельзя бросить?
> Уж теперь-то точно можно простить себя за неудачи перед семьей, обществом и самой собой. 
> По-сути это такая мелочь, когда речь идет о жизни и смерти.
> 
> Выбрось бяку - отдохни немного!  
> Навстречу смерти нужно идти налегке.


 Нельзя...Только кажется так, что наши решения в голове способны изменить восприятие. На самом деле его меняют только действия,либо смена обстановки, только так происходит перестройка. Смерть не отменяет моих неудач, не мирит меня ни с собой, ни с обществом. Только в кино так бывает, когда человек, зная, что проживает свои последние дни, берет от жизни все, всех прощает и себя тоже...На самом деле, этот мешок уже часть того, что я хочу убить.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Я считаю, что любой родитель должен понимать риск, что его ребенок родится не успешным, социофобом или инвалидом. Если человек заводит ребенка, значит он понимает этот риск и готов заботиться о ребенке, каким бы он ни родился. 
> 
> Ущербные не должны размножаться, чтобы не плодить страдания.


 А в жизни, наверное, ущербные чаще всего и стараются завести детей. Под ущербными понимаю людей с определенными личностными проблемами. Так как эти люди не самодостаточны, в детях они видят психологическую опору, надежду, желают обрести смысл, быть нужными и так далее...
Я не цинична, но солидарна с тобой. До тех пор, пока ты чувствуешь себя неполноценным, ты не имеешь права брать ответственность за кого бы то ни было.

----------


## _lamer

> Ведь люди склонны принимать демонстрацию силы за настоящую силу


   какую силу? сила в интернете только у администратора ресурса. все остальные просто пишут в рамках правил.



> это ведь не меняет того, что внутри?


   в природе гнев - вполне нормальное явление, а вот подавленных эмоций там нет, поэтому животные не болеют псих.болезнями в естественных условиях. если я чувствую ложь, скрытую агрессию, гордость, я реагирую. если нет, всё идёт гладко. у взрослых-нормальных по-другому - они тихо ненавидят начальство, а потом безудержно ржут над мультиком "Маша и медведь". ну внутри я белый и пушыстый, хотя и не со всеми, но должен же быть непробиваемый уровень взаимодействия, чтобы не плясать под дудку вербальных альфачей.
  про обстоятельства всё очень правильно - слова тут бессильны, т.к. мало у кого они имеют вес. в моём случаи силу импульса я искал в моём отношении к родственникам. я слишком долго улыбался до того как взял нож, но ничего не произошло - внутри бы ничего не произошло после этого. пронесло да и только.

----------


## Елена Владимировна

*«Знание того смертна душа или бессмертна, касается целой жизни» Блез Паскаль из «Размышлений»*
Дорогая «Заблудшая», когда я читала Ваш «Крик души», у меня самой сердце рвалось на части! Ваша проблема, как нельзя точнее, определена в Вашем статусе «Заблудшая». Вы сейчас переживаете серьезный кризис, момент, когда старые опоры, жизненные ориентиры уже не работают, а новые ещё не созданы.  Люди, несмотря на непреодолимое желание отдалиться от Бога, так и не смогли создать никаких надежных основ для преодоления кризисов. И этих основ, дорогая «Заблудшая», Вы не найдете ни у одного психолога, отрицающего  традиционные религиозные ценности. Именно эти ценности содержат в себе  опыт преодоления кризисных ситуаций многих десятков поколений. Лишь эти ценности дают возможность объяснить и понять смысл жизни, именно эти ценности способны помочь  людям, находящимся на грани.   Современные философские течения,  напротив, дав ложные и ограниченные цели, ничего для преодоления тяжелых кризисов (смерть близкого или иные стрессовые ситуации) предложить не смогли. Культ потребительства, господствующий сейчас, не только ничего не предлагает, а наоборот провоцирует суициды, патологические зависимости.   Именно от этого и растет количество суицидов. Если у корабля неправильная цель и отсутствуют приборы навигации, то он непременно попадет в катастрофу. Спросите как- нибудь у своих родителей – что они Вам дадут с собой, отправляя Вас в лес? Уверена, соберут много вещей: спальник, еду, спички, палатку и т.п.. Так же уверена,  что забудут или не догадаются положить Вам главное – КОСПАС и КАРТУ! Именно правильный ориентир дает возможность человеку, если заблудится, выйти из леса. К сожалению,  родители обеспечили  Вас любыми вещами, вместо того чтобы дать навигатор, который мог бы социально ориентировать Вас по жизни.
Для большинства людей Вашего окружения,  смыслом жизни представляется набор некоего имущества: дачи-квартиры-власть-связи-деньги-перспективы. И когда человек, воспитанный на потребительстве, не может этого иметь, либо теряет это, получается, что лишается и самого смысла.  И тогда всё равно, как помереть — в болоте, от волков или   суицид.
Любая учеба, связана с определенными трудностями, лишениями, но зная, что потом мы пой-дем в институт, получим хорошую специальность и найдем любимое дело, которому мы хотим себя посветить, то тогда все средства, затраченные на это, себя оправдывают. Но если человек не знает, не верит в то, что после школы что-то с ним ещё будет, в этом случае его труд,  самоограничения во время учебы действительно   не объяснимы! В этом случае получается, что никакого смысла в его обучении нету — учиться для того, чтобы просто пострадать, напрячься, закончить школу и уйти в темноту, в пустоту… Если человек видит, что его обучение связано со страданиями, он может сказать: ах, здесь так неприятно, лучше сразу уйти из школы в другой мир. Но что может встретить такого человека за порогом? Он не хотел учиться, не сдал своего экзамена, ушёл до окончания обучения, плюнул на Учителя, не захотел трудиться. Такому человеку не полагается диплома, да и вообще   ничего хорошего. Он сам отказался от будущего. И сделал его невыносимым. 
Так и в жизни, девиз: «один раз живем» или «бери от жизни все» - не наполняет жизнь смыс-лом.
Возможно, Ваши родители очень много от чего Вас оберегали – например:  от физкультуры, от проблем с учебой и т.п. И Вы, не научившись  преодолеть кризис,  решили, что единственный выход — уйти от него совсем. И жестоко ошибаетесь! Ведь от душевного кризиса, душевной боли – уничтожением тела не спастись! Подводя итог, хочу задать Вам один вопрос: Зачем, какой смысл в этом самоубийстве?
*«Бессмертие, обещая вечную жизнь, тем крепче связывает человека с землей. Тут, казалось бы, даже противоречие: если жизни так много — то есть, кроме земной, еще и бессмертная,— то для чего бы так дорожить земной-то жизнью? А выходит именно напротив, ибо только с верой в свое бессмертие человек постигает всю разумную цель свою на земле. Без убеждения же в своем бессмертии связи человека с землей порываются, становятся тоньше». Ф.М. Достоевский. Дневник писателя.*
С любовью к Вам, Елена Владимировна.

----------


## когда уже

...что это было?

----------


## Заблудшая

> какую силу? сила в интернете только у администратора ресурса. все остальные просто пишут в рамках правил.


 Внутреннюю силу. Готовность к схватке, вызов. Гнев демонстрирует это, и отпугивает.



> в природе гнев - вполне нормальное явление, а вот подавленных эмоций там нет, поэтому животные не болеют псих.болезнями в естественных условиях. если я чувствую ложь, скрытую агрессию, гордость, я реагирую. если нет, всё идёт гладко. у взрослых-нормальных по-другому - они тихо ненавидят начальство, а потом безудержно ржут над мультиком "Маша и медведь". ну внутри я белый и пушыстый, хотя и не со всеми, но должен же быть непробиваемый уровень взаимодействия, чтобы не плясать под дудку вербальных альфачей.


 Гнев может быть проекцией страха, подавленной неуверенностью в себе, допустим. Ты считаешь, что правильнее давать агрессии выход, чем сбрасывать напряжение, просматривая мультики?



> про обстоятельства всё очень правильно - слова тут бессильны, т.к. мало у кого они имеют вес. в моём случаи силу импульса я искал в моём отношении к родственникам. я слишком долго улыбался до того как взял нож, но ничего не произошло - внутри бы ничего не произошло после этого. пронесло да и только.


 Уже одно волевое действие дает огромный импульс энергии. Я как-то прочла одну из книг Карнеги, и , настолько ею вдохновилась, что решилась вечером выйти из подъезда. Спустилась на лифте, дошла до двери...и струсила. Звучит смешно, но, даже эта маленькая победа зарядила меня так, что я стала верить - все придет в норму. Даже записалась на курсы по английскому (через интернет записалась, правда)) Но...прошло пару дней, и все вернулось на круги своя... Но я уяснила - действуя, ты уже меняешь реальность. Но все равно страшно.

----------


## Заблудшая

Елена Владимировна, спасибо Вам за желание помочь. Прочла все...Но это не находит отклика в моей душе, я не верю, что религия может изменить жизнь. Родители, к слову, меня вовсе не оберегали, и многими проблемами я обязана своему отцу-алкоголику. 



> Подводя итог, хочу задать Вам один вопрос: Зачем, какой смысл в этом самоубийстве?


 Задам Вам встречный вопрос - зачем, какой смысл продолжать так жить? Ведь для смерти не нужен смысл, для жизни - нужен.

----------


## _lamer

> ...что это было?


   я сам испугался



> Готовность к схватке


   с кем? уж не с тобой ли..как перспектива - похитить тебя, заточить в подвал и кормить баландой..а чуть не забыл..держать обнажённой, чтобы было унизительнее. это не я придумал, а одна моя шизофреничка. она хотела так поиздеваться надо мной, проверить, я тоже хотел проверить что будет, был готов к любому насилию. потом ей стало лучше, а я стал осторожнее. вообщем встречи не состоялось.



> Гнев может быть проекцией страха, подавленной неуверенностью в себе, допустим


   согласен. в моём случаи по-другому - я все эти годы стараюсь сохранить душевную гибкость, не обрасти некой бесчувственной коркой взрослости, я хочу любить как всегда мог, чувствовать человека, познавать его мир. всё это делает меня довольно мягким человеком, а люди, завидев некоторую "слабость", могут начать свою игру. я контролирую себя и просто показываю, что так вести себя не стоит, иногда опускаюсь на их уровень, чтобы не возникало лишних вопросов. хочется сберечь в душе хоть что-то для чего-то более светлого чем попса. 



> мультики?


   это ложь, а я её ненавижу. в 17м году было ни что иное как энергетический коллапс - ярость была беспощадной, и я понимаю почему. лучше по-простому и прямо ответить, а не держать в себе, т.к. это перерастает в обиду. обиду вытащить чрезвычайно сложно. там уже и аффект ненависти не поможет. даже человек будет  заживо закапывать обидчика, сладостно созерцать его страх и отчаяние, но ничего не изменится внутри. 



> Уже одно волевое действие дает огромный импульс энергии


   иногда. например, я принимал решение, от которого нельзя было отречься. многие не верили на форуме, например, что я ухожу с такой нереалистичной затеей вникуда, но я поставил себе точную дату (это очень важно) и готовился. с каждым днём становилось страшнее, но вот утром, в 6 утра, пока все спали (я никого не предупредил и меня даже объявили в фед.розыск), в 6 утра вышел на улицу и поехал. вот как-то так - рвёшь полотно реальности, с одной страницы на другую, назад уже никак, часто это даже позор и стыд.



> Но...прошло пару дней, и все вернулось на круги своя


   ну я уже говорил, что у псих.больных людей родные обычно с очень земной энергией, очень подавляющей для первых. невротику нужен воздух, чтобы дышать, а взрослые дышат деньгами, разговорами по телефону, дешёвым хвастовством.

----------


## Елена Владимировна

> Елена Владимировна, спасибо Вам за желание помочь. Прочла все...Но это не находит отклика в моей душе, я не верю, что религия может изменить жизнь. Родители, к слову, меня вовсе не оберегали, и многими проблемами я обязана своему отцу-алкоголику. 
> 
> Задам Вам встречный вопрос - зачем, какой смысл продолжать так жить? Ведь для смерти не нужен смысл, для жизни - нужен.


      Дело в том, что у меня как раз не возникает вопроса "зачем жить" или какой смысл в жизни? Лично моя жизнь наполнена смыслом, уверенностью в том, что на этом свете жизнь не заканчивается! Иначе, получается и само наше рождение - полная бессмыслица! И дело не в религии, но если в Православии есть жизненные опоры, компас и карта, почему бы не попробовать? Ведь у Вас нет никаких доказательств, что жизнь заканчивается именно на этом свете! А вдруг за гранью этой жизни что-то есть? Не стоит ли подстраховаться? Ведь это не составляется большого труда. Возьмите и попробуйте! Как Вы можете рассуждать о том, чего не знаете? Как можете говорить о плоде, что он плох на вкус, ни разу не попробовав его? Как можете Вы рассуждать о том, что Бога нет, если ни разу серьезно не поинтересовались Им? Жираф - самое нелогичное животное, созданное вопреки всем правилам, здравому смыслу, одна длинная шея только чего стоит! Но, жираф существует!  И чтобы в этом убедиться, нужно хотя бы сходить в зоопарк. Так и Вам, нужно приложить минимум труда, чтобы потом могли рассуждать о бытии или небытии. 
Тем более не понятно, что значит так жить? Как? Не имея возможности позволить себе иметь определенный набор материальных ценностей? Тогда возникает вопрос - а какой смысл в материальных ценностях, если все равно умирать? Тем более о дне или часе смерти, имеется в виду естественной, знать не можем? У меня был один знакомый молодой человек, он мне был как сын, так вот, он всю свою сознательную жизнь собирал деньги на автомобиль, и уже достиг определенных результатов. И купил бы автомобиль, если бы смерть не внесла в его планы свои коррективы. Он умер во сне, когда ему было всего лишь 24 года. Внезапно остановилось сердце. Казалось бы, вот она цель! Вот они ориентиры! И между прочим, закончил университет, получив высшее образование. Вы хотите сказать, что он родился для того, чтобы так бессмысленно закончить свою жизнь? Или другой случай - миллионер, успешный во всех отношениях человек, слава, триумф, деньги! И вдруг - заканчивает жизнь самоубийством! где логика? Поэтому и нужны твердые основы и правильные ориентиры в жизни, которые аккумулированы именно в Православии! И никуда от этого не деться.

----------


## _lamer

> Елена Владимировна


   не слышала о термине ПГМ? могу ссылку дать. а ещё лучше - идите найдите Невзорова. если переманишь, честь и хвала, прислушаемся.

  а..ещё вопрос - в хосписе работала? если нет, то милости прошу - хоть какая-то польза.

----------


## Елена Владимировна

> не слышала о термине ПГМ? могу ссылку дать. а ещё лучше - идите найдите Невзорова. если переманишь, честь и хвала, прислушаемся.
> 
>   а..ещё вопрос - в хосписе работала? если нет, то милости прошу - хоть какая-то польза.


 Во-первых: не вполне понятно, Вы к кому обращаетесь? Если ко мне, то на "ты" мы с Вами не переходили, уважаемый "философ". А во-вторых, лично Вас я переубеждать ни в чем не собираюсь, и сообщение адресовано не Вам. Вы - гиблый случай! А вот это уже к Вам! Хамство порождает только хамство, уважаемый хамоватый "философ".

----------


## Заблудшая

> с кем? уж не с тобой ли..как перспектива - похитить тебя, заточить в подвал и кормить баландой..а чуть не забыл..держать обнажённой, чтобы было унизительнее. это не я придумал, а одна моя шизофреничка. она хотела так поиздеваться надо мной, проверить, я тоже хотел проверить что будет, был готов к любому насилию. потом ей стало лучше, а я стал осторожнее. вообщем встречи не состоялось.


 Не со мной, конечно, а вообще - как состояние. "Моя шизофреничка" - ты имеешь отношение к психотерапии?



> иногда. например, я принимал решение, от которого нельзя было отречься. многие не верили на форуме, например, что я ухожу с такой нереалистичной затеей вникуда, но я поставил себе точную дату (это очень важно) и готовился. с каждым днём становилось страшнее, но вот утром, в 6 утра, пока все спали (я никого не предупредил и меня даже объявили в фед.розыск), в 6 утра вышел на улицу и поехал. вот как-то так - рвёшь полотно реальности, с одной страницы на другую, назад уже никак, часто это даже позор и стыд.


 Пыталась найти в твоих сообщениях, о каком решении ты говоришь. Не нашла, зато отыскала массу любопытных мыслей о социофобах. Например (прощу прощение за цитату из др. темы):



> Хатика - ни что иное как образ себя хорошего, но учтём, что социофоб - не хороший. Это гнилая крыса, которая в коллективе от страха за свою шкурку настучит и будет давать сношать себя какому-нибудь дылде. Социофоб со своим багажом гнилых мыслей и желаний никак не может быть чистым и непорочным как хатико, но делает вид, что не понимает этого. 
>  А теперь реалии наших психических и материальных субъектов: социофоб в загоне, хатико (хвала Баалу!) - на шампурах у хачиков.


 Занятная аналогия, но это жестко. Обидно даже, немного.

----------


## _lamer

> Во-первых: не вполне понятно, Вы к кому обращаетесь?


   к тебе - к кому еще. я на тебя ссылался, Лена.



> философ


   это причуды ресурса и админа, а не мой статус. лично я хотел бы там видеть слово "лапочка".



> Вы - гиблый случай!


 _Кто же скажет брату своему: “рака”, подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: "безумный", подлежит геенне огненной” (Матф. 5:22)_



> Хамство порождает только хамство


 


> Тогда Петр приступил к Нему и сказал: Господи! Сколько раз прощать брату моему, согрешающему против меня? До семи ли раз? Иисус говорит ему: не говорю тебе: «до семи», но до седмижды семидесяти раз» (Мтф. 18:21-22


   мы тут с человеком ругались. я извинился, он принял. значит, мы лучше верующих!
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...691#post139691

----------


## Pechalka

_lamer -Звезда!

----------


## Заблудшая

Елена Владимировна, 



> Возьмите и попробуйте!


 Попробовать - что? Уверовать, жить по писанию, что?



> Тем более не понятно, что значит так жить? Как? Не имея возможности позволить себе иметь определенный набор материальных ценностей? Тогда возникает вопрос - а какой смысл в материальных ценностях, если все равно умирать?


 Я ни разу не упомянула о том, что меня мучает отсутствие мат. ценностей. Дело в невозможности реализовать себя, ведь без социума этого не сделать.



> У меня был один знакомый молодой человек, он мне был как сын, так вот, он всю свою сознательную жизнь собирал деньги на автомобиль, и уже достиг определенных результатов. И купил бы автомобиль, если бы смерть не внесла в его планы свои коррективы. Он умер во сне, когда ему было всего лишь 24 года. Внезапно остановилось сердце. Казалось бы, вот она цель! Вот они ориентиры! И между прочим, закончил университет, получив высшее образование. Вы хотите сказать, что он родился для того, чтобы так бессмысленно закончить свою жизнь? Или другой случай - миллионер, успешный во всех отношениях человек, слава, триумф, деньги! И вдруг - заканчивает жизнь самоубийством! где логика? Поэтому и нужны твердые основы и правильные ориентиры в жизни, которые аккумулированы именно в Православии! И никуда от этого не деться.


 Вы считаете, что у человека из первого примера, не остановилось бы сердце, будь он православным? А второго Вы называете "успешным во всех отношениях" опять же ориентируясь только на материальные заслуги. Где логика? Если честно, не вижу ее тут вообще, уж простите...

----------


## Елена Владимировна

> к тебе - к кому еще. я на тебя ссылался, Лена.
> 
>   это причуды ресурса и админа, а не мой статус. лично я хотел бы там видеть слово "лапочка".
> 
> _Кто же скажет брату своему: “рака”, подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: "безумный", подлежит геенне огненной” (Матф. 5:22)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Не вижу смысла сражаться с Вашим слабоумием. Да, и по возрасту, как -то не солидно для меня, в мои 50 лет.

----------


## _lamer

> Не со мной, конечно, а вообще - как состояние


   т.е. предложение моё отвергнуто? 



> ты имеешь отношение к психотерапии?


   такое же как слепой к глухому - я слушаю, а кто-то только видит, ему пишу на табличке, а он невнятно мне отвечает. забавная сценка. ну я пробовал свои силы. иногда получалось. 



> о каком решении


   например, о решении пойти в путешествие. об этом я подробно писал на родном ресурсе, форуме, там я пробыл 2,5 года, а в этом году ушёл. здесь не увидел смысла, уже находясь в ином состоянии, повторяться. 



> о социофобах.


   а как же без них? без стукачков, сексотов еще Совка. мелочь, а неприятно. при помощи всяких левых людей, шалав альфа-люди борются друг с другом. фобы - расходный материал. среди обычных людей есть люди такого склада, но они контролируют свои страхи, умеют носить маску. фобы - нет. фобу скорее грозит стать петухом - такова реальность, я тут не причём, руку не прикладывал, никого не обижал.

----------


## trypo

опять же , прокатиться ради :
.) я вижу широкий кругозор и осмысленность сознания (в его проявлениях) ,
что не совсем вяжется с термином "болото" , больше всеже "целина".
.) большой вопрос про  смысл смерти , не понимаю как его можно занижать , на таком уровне образования.
смысл смерти - *завершение жизни*. в некоторых религиях и путеводителях по жизни - завершение идеальное.
жизнь и смерть , это по большому счету одно слово.
пожалуйста , задумайся.
.) я когда пролистал большой посыл про православие , даже не заметил , что там религия , только сами слова :
осознание бессмертия - примирение с жизнью. это просто удивительные слова.
даже и не мыслил , что в православии такому учат. хотя православие народное уважаю очень серьезно.
.) агрессия как побуждение - не считаю это всеохватывающей методикой помощи ,
поскольку люди разные и последствия соответственно разные.
.) большой вопрос поиска импульса. их много на самом деле.
самый-самый это учитель , их мало но некоторым везет.
летишь , дергаешь кольцо , а стропы парашюта запутались , дергаешь- вертишь и.. они распутались .
внутренняя работа и откровение тоже бывают не только в сказках. вера и упрямство , и посыл "отступать некуда" решают многие вопросы на этом пути.
есть и другие , далеко не все мне , естественно , ведомы.
.) не спеши , пожалуйста  :Smile:

----------


## _lamer

> Не вижу смысла сражаться с Вашим слабоумием. Да, и по возрасту, как -то не солидно для меня, в мои 50 лет.


   не солидно в 50 лет и не знать священного писания! или знать, но хуже чужих людей. писание, возможно, пока слишком сложно для тебя, но можешь начать с малого - "Опыт построения исповеди" о.Иоанна Крестьянкина. откуда знаю? случайно общался с человеком, который видел его вживую. как человек - достоин уважения.
  а ещё про солидность - поживи в монастыре, там солидность быстро собьют. терпение - добродетель. я вашу систему хорошо знаю - к чему обязывает и т.п., так что не надо изображать ничего.

----------


## Заблудшая

> например, о решении пойти в путешествие. об этом я подробно писал на родном ресурсе, форуме, там я пробыл 2,5 года, а в этом году ушёл. здесь не увидел смысла, уже находясь в ином состоянии, повторяться.


 Жаль, что на этом форуме нет. Насколько я понимаю, ты тоже был тогда в непростом психологическом состоянии, такие истории могут помочь многим людям.



> а как же без них? без стукачков, сексотов еще Совка. мелочь, а неприятно. при помощи всяких левых людей, шалав альфа-люди борются друг с другом. фобы - расходный материал. среди обычных людей есть люди такого склада, но они контролируют свои страхи, умеют носить маску. фобы - нет. фобу скорее грозит стать петухом - такова реальность, я тут не причём, руку не прикладывал, никого не обижал.


 Ты слишком категоричен. Откуда такое стремление на всех вокруг вешать ярлыки? А может так ты чувствуешь себя уверенней, один "обычный", другой - "альфа", а третий - "стукачок" - и все просто и понятно, а понятно - значит безопасно. Ты же говорил о гибкости...Нельзя оценивать людей как некую неизменную статику, они многогранны, каждый по-своему.

----------


## _lamer

> Жаль, что на этом форуме нет


   странные слова..я бы ссылку дал, но чувствую, что мм..короче не уверен



> такие истории могут помочь многим людям.


   а вот это врядле. нужно общаться, знать человека. я был другим, был добрее. вот я принципиально и не копипастю ничего _оттуда_. там другая жизнь как-будто, люди другие. здесь немного другая тоже.



> а понятно - значит безопасно


   в стае нельзя по-другому. есть люди (скажем так - средние, с потенциалом быть хуже или лучше), которых сразу нужно определить, иначе беда. я же мужчина. для меня это необходимость. иначе в коллективе не выжить.



> они многогранны, каждый по-своему.


   не каждый. я в путешествии старался именно таких искать, о которых ты говоришь. находил даже среди убийц, маньяков. среды обычных "пипл хавает", "хабалок", "мужиков" (в плохом смысле), "быдла" - не находил. с ними просто - либо ты, либо тебя, а в мученики я не записывался.

----------


## Заблудшая

trypo,
Затронуты интересные вопросы, над которыми я буду думать. Ведь за 5 лет в изоляции я ни с кем не могла поговорить о своем состоянии,привыкла держать все в себе, так что в разговоре я немножко больше начинаю понимать.



> смысл смерти - завершение жизни. в некоторых религиях и путеводителях по жизни - завершение идеальное.


 Я так понимаю, идеальное завершение - это когда, жить уже не имеет смысла, причем я думаю, определить это может только сам человек, а не религия или другие "учителя жизни". Так что, в суициде ничего плохо не вижу, завершение, не хуже любого другого.



> .) большой вопрос поиска импульса. их много на самом деле.
>  самый-самый это учитель , их мало но некоторым везет.


 Учитель - какого плана? Даже если найдется, то это временная мера. Ведь это тот же защитный "купол", который не дает человеку самостоятельно мыслить и действовать, если ему будут все разжевывать и объяснять что, как и когда делать.

----------


## Заблудшая

> странные слова..я бы ссылку дал, но чувствую, что мм..короче не уверен


 Я имела в виду, именно на этом форуме она могла бы помочь людям, ведь сюда приходят уже отчаявшись...



> в стае нельзя по-другому. есть люди (скажем так - средние, с потенциалом быть хуже или лучше), которых сразу нужно определить, иначе беда. я же мужчина. для меня это необходимость. иначе в коллективе не выжить.


 Мне не понять эту настороженность, подозрительность... Может ты накручиваешь себя, борешься с ветряными мельницами? Как формируется определение? Первое впечатление, либо есть классификация?



> не каждый. я в путешествии старался именно таких искать, о которых ты говоришь. находил даже среди убийц, маньяков. среды обычных "пипл хавает", "хабалок", "мужиков" (в плохом смысле), "быдла" - не находил. с ними просто - либо ты, либо тебя, а в мученики я не записывался


 Субъективизм чистой воды. Выше ты сам написал, что нужно сначала человека узнать. Может внешняя "пустышка" этих людей тоже защита?

----------


## _lamer

> ведь сюда приходят уже отчаявшись


   по-моему, больше от скуки. отчаявшемуся сил не хватит зарегаться, не то что лишний раз сходить в туалет.



> Первое впечатление, либо есть классификация?


   такое ощущение, что ты никогда не работала в коллективе. там и девушки друг друга будь здоров.



> Может ты накручиваешь себя,


   не так. я слишком хорошо чувствую людей. они это понимают. никто же не обвиняет ментов в том, что они наблюдательны. я видел как работают хорошие менты, присутствовал при допросах - человеку становится трудно скрывать, играть, лгать, но человеку, у которого нет задних мыслей, тараканов, хоть бы хны, на него это не действует. но таких не очень много.



> Субъективизм чистой воды.


   субъективизм - судить о чьём-то опыте в реале, находясь в интернете. инет против реала как хикка против братка.



> Может внешняя "пустышка" этих людей тоже защита?


   может, всё-таки ссылку дать? я писал как раз там и об одном убийце, видел что видит ребёнок перед смертью - он как на расстоянии внушил мне увидеть в полудрёме. ночью я боялся смотреть ему в глаза. днём он страдал, мучился от депры, слушал музыку, думал о том что делать. мне музыки на флешку накидал, я слушал её, его музыку. она была прекрасна. чувствовалось, что это выбор человека с душой.

----------


## Заблудшая

> по-моему, больше от скуки. отчаявшемуся сил не хватит зарегаться, не то что лишний раз сходить в туалет.
> 
>   такое ощущение, что ты никогда не работала в коллективе. там и девушки друг друга будь здоров.
> 
>   не так. я слишком хорошо чувствую людей. они это понимают. никто же не обвиняет ментов в том, что они наблюдательны. я видел как работают хорошие менты, присутствовал при допросах - человеку становится трудно скрывать, играть, лгать, но человеку, у которого нет задних мыслей, тараканов, хоть бы хны, на него это не действует. но таких не очень много.
> 
>   субъективизм - судить о чьём-то опыте в реале, находясь в интернете. инет против реала как хикка против братка.
> 
>   может, всё-таки ссылку дать? я писал как раз там и об одном убийце, видел что видит ребёнок перед смертью - он как на расстоянии внушил мне увидеть в полудрёме. ночью я боялся смотреть ему в глаза. днём он страдал, мучился от депры, слушал музыку, думал о том что делать. мне музыки на флешку накидал, я слушал её, его музыку. она была прекрасна. чувствовалось, что это выбор человека с душой.


 Мне интересен твой жизненный опыт, своим, к сожалению, особо похвастаться не могу. Насчет людей поняла только, что это чувствование, что-то вроде интуиции. Про классификацию спрашивала всерьез, это не ирония, их множество разных, может быть у тебя своя собственная...
Не могу принять то, что убийца ребенка - человек, о котором можно писать вот так...как ты. Если оставишь ссылку, почитаю с удовольствием.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> У меня был один знакомый молодой человек, он мне был как сын, так вот, он всю свою сознательную жизнь собирал деньги на автомобиль, и уже достиг определенных результатов. И купил бы автомобиль, если бы смерть не внесла в его планы свои коррективы. Он умер во сне, когда ему было всего лишь 24 года. Внезапно остановилось сердце. Казалось бы, вот она цель! Вот они ориентиры! И между прочим, закончил университет, получив высшее образование. Вы хотите сказать, что он родился для того, чтобы так бессмысленно закончить свою жизнь?


 Из 7 страниц рекомендаций, советов и сострадания мне понравился только этот момент. *Никто не сдавался, никто не отступил и пусть цель была не достигнута, но человек, приложив все силы, ушел в борьбе.* Поэтому сейчас мы помним о нем, как и о них, к примеру.




> Дни тянутся какой-то бесконечной серой пеленой и больше всего я боюсь, что в этом бессмысленном ожидании когда-нибудь пойму, что я уже старею, а все по-прежнему. Суицид - как способ обрести хоть какой-то контроль, сделать свой выбор. Ничего не жду, хотелось просто выговориться. Простите за ошибки - пишу с телефона.


 Босиком по мостовой - это твой звездный час, Заблудшая. А стоит ли за него бороться? - решать тебе. В жизни бывают минуты, когда человеку никто, никто не может помочь! Рождается сам и умирает сам.  :Smile:

----------


## Заблудшая

> Босиком по мостовой - это твой звездный час, Заблудшая. А стоит ли за него бороться? - решать тебе. В жизни бывают минуты, когда человеку никто, никто не может помочь! Рождается сам и умирает сам.


 Спасибо, люблю этот фильм, смотрела несколько раз. Осталось только пойти в психушку и попытаться там повеситься в туалете :-) Только вряд ли в жизни случаются такие сюжеты...

----------


## _lamer

> Про классификацию спрашивала всерьез, это не ирония, их множество разных, может быть у тебя своя собственная...


   скорее рисунок. есть такая песня - that's another shape of my heart. я тоже не могу иначе мыслить. у кого-то в сердце змея, у кого-то небо и воздух или солнце. но рисунок отличается всё же. обычно это рабочая схема, не от балды, но она удобна именно для меня. раньше пользовался драйвами из психоанализа. потом он стал для меня слишком громоздким, а я слишком ленивым, мне нужно было за секунды определить кто передо мной, какие действия могут ухудшить состояние человека. жаль, тут не делается свёрнутый текст под спойлером. есть классический "рисунок головы", который ещё и "иллюстрируется" подобной же музыкой.


  у египтян модно было иметь особый затылок. по сути - это отрицание взгляда, контакт глубоко бессознательный. ты как-будто плывёшь на спине океана. когда-то у меня был такой же рисунок, типичный для звуковиков (по системе Бурлана). их слабое место - глаза, взгляд. обычно хороший музыкальный слух. слух всегда идёт из пространства, не совсем напрямую и это тоже указывает на акцентуацию личности.
  ещё можно на примере негров и наших урок просмотреть разницу в воздействии на человека: негр всегда пытается запугать, надуться впереди, махнуть головой в твою сторону, чтобы ты среагировал и показал страх, при этом у них горят радужки и зрачки, у тех же латинас более плавное давление, не наскоком; наши уркаганы смотрят обычно исподлобья, из глубины себя и не давят, а сверлят зрачками, зондируя пространство. их центр энергии ближе к затылке опять-таки. многие военные держат себя очень прямо, у них во взгляде ощущается какое-то давление сверху, как бы с макушки. некоторые и носить любят  шапку, надвинув чуть назад. мелкие детали, но это всё гордость. у каждого свои фишки, ментальные погоны. всё это я подмечал, внимательно наблюдая за людьми и их взаимодействиями. выглядит шизотерично, но работает безотказно и главное - мгновенно. сразу смекаешь кто перед тобой. это дополнительная помощь для чуйки, когда нет возможности прямого контакта, допустим, со стороны смотришь за человеком.



> Не могу принять то, что убийца ребенка - человек


   когда я был крайне чувствителен ко всему, в момент обострения, я просёк в чём тут дело - ребёнок сам стремится к тому, кто чувствует его страх, пытаясь от него освободиться. дети же любят ужастики смотреть, чтобы бороться со страхом. в данном случаи, возможно, гиперопека усугубляет псих.проблемы ребёнка, и его самого затягивает на некоем незримом уровне, тем более что даже мне - взрослому парню - было сложно удержаться перед обаянием этого человека, он располагал к себе и, возможно, настолько, что ты даже не сможешь сопротивляться ему. он помогает решить дилемму - хочу-боюсь.

----------


## Pechalka

*Заблудшая*,когда именно начались у тебя симптомы сф?
Лично у меня с самого детства.

----------


## _lamer

дабы не возникли сомнения в моей адекватности по поводу _особых взглядов_, предлагаю просмотреть две фотографии. на первой он чрезвычайно похож на одного парня, с которым я дружил. я в чате заявил, что его глаза смотрят слишком далеко, сквозь время. некая тигрица быстренько выложила фото в общак и сказала, что её глаза смотрят близко..слишком близко..ну в шутку так, но мне её прикол понравился - у неё действительно особый взгляд..который очень внимателен и не пропустит ничего из того, что ты бы попытался скрыть.

----------


## Заблудшая

> ты как-будто плывёшь на спине океана. когда-то у меня был такой же рисунок, типичный для звуковиков (по системе Бурлана). их слабое место - глаза, взгляд. обычно хороший музыкальный слух. слух всегда идёт из пространства, не совсем напрямую и это тоже указывает на акцентуацию личности.


 Мельком пыталась знакомиться с векторной психологией, но как-то не прониклась...Может быть, не готова еще к ней.



> ещё можно на примере негров и наших урок просмотреть разницу в воздействии на человека: негр всегда пытается запугать, надуться впереди, махнуть головой в твою сторону, чтобы ты среагировал и показал страх, при этом у них горят радужки и зрачки, у тех же латинас более плавное давление, не наскоком; наши уркаганы смотрят обычно исподлобья, из глубины себя и не давят, а сверлят зрачками, зондируя пространство. их центр энергии ближе к затылке опять-таки. многие военные держат себя очень прямо, у них во взгляде ощущается какое-то давление сверху, как бы с макушки. некоторые и носить любят шапку, надвинув чуть назад. мелкие детали, но это всё гордость. у каждого свои фишки, ментальные погоны. всё это я подмечал, внимательно наблюдая за людьми и их взаимодействиями. выглядит шизотерично, но работает безотказно и главное - мгновенно. сразу смекаешь кто перед тобой. это дополнительная помощь для чуйки, когда нет возможности прямого контакта, допустим, со стороны смотришь за человеком.


 Спасибо за подробные разъяснения, теперь стало понятней. Но это движение энергий человеку почувствовать почти нереально, мне кажется, дикие животные чувствуют на таком уровне. Ну и некоторые домашние, собаки, например.И от них тоже чувствуешь подсознательно сразу, чего можно ожидать. Как будто специально демонстрируют незаметными для сознания движениями тела, глаз...



> когда я был крайне чувствителен ко всему, в момент обострения, я просёк в чём тут дело - ребёнок сам стремится к тому, кто чувствует его страх, пытаясь от него освободиться. дети же любят ужастики смотреть, чтобы бороться со страхом. в данном случаи, возможно, гиперопека усугубляет псих.проблемы ребёнка, и его самого затягивает на некоем незримом уровне, тем более что даже мне - взрослому парню - было сложно удержаться перед обаянием этого человека, он располагал к себе и, возможно, настолько, что ты даже не сможешь сопротивляться ему. он помогает решить дилемму - хочу-боюсь.


 Боюсь таких людей, магнетических. Они как огонь для мотыльков, человеку неуравновешенному, ну, или ребенку, сложно не поддаться. И ужастики смотреть люблю...Плохи дела. Только понять не могу, что может толкнуть на убийство, особенно ребенка. Это действительно страшно.

По поводу взглядов...Может быть, дело в том, что парень действительно смотрит в даль, а девушка - в камеру?
Или я не вижу того, что видишь ты на этих фото.

----------


## Заблудшая

> *Заблудшая*,когда именно начались у тебя симптомы сф?
> Лично у меня с самого детства.


 Не знаю, не могу сказать наверняка. В детстве все ощущается по другому...Может, это всегда было со мной, но проявилось только тогда, когда появилась необходимость находить и утверждать свою роль в обществе.

----------


## _lamer

> Может быть, дело в том, что парень действительно смотрит в даль, а девушка - в камеру?


   можно сказать парню смотреть ближе, а девушке - вдаль - ощущение далёкости и близости не изменится. ну и плюс..я ещё общался с ними..ну парень да..просто фото один в один как тот парень. я о нём и писал, что тот смотрел сквозь время. 



> Но это движение энергий человеку почувствовать почти нереально


   более того - не нужно, если ты позитивный человек, которого заботит семья и досуг. я живу на тёмной стороне луны. кто знает куда меня ещё занесёт, а выживать как-то надо.



> Только понять не могу, что может толкнуть на убийство


   трансформация. человек где-то внутри себя может потерять ребёнка и мучиться от этого. многие детдомовцы не любят полнощёких и круглолицых мальчиков. я тоже не люблю. они упитанны и готовы "сосать грудь" у всех и каждого до скончанья веков. у убийцы может сработать болезненная реакция на определённого ребёнка (все знают, что маньяки не нападают на тех, кто не подавляет страх, не имеет подавленного страха. раз подавлен - значит, усиливается от стресса, подавляется сильнее, а на убийцу это действует как запах крови на хищника). он ненавидит себя за то, что не может быть ребёнком..и одновременно хочет его любить, заботиться..а часто именно того, кого любишь, хочется убить. я сам мечтал задушить девушку, в которую влюбился, каждый раз представлял её глаза, наполненные слезами и чувство доверия - она всё же верила, что я не хочу сделать ничего плохого. такие сюжеты доканывали меня до очередной депрессии, но остановить это я не мог. это один из вариантов.
  могу привести ещё один пример, который меня просто поразил - убийство китайского студента Лукой Маньотта.
http://www.ogrish.tv/play.php?vid=2311
  извините за порнуху. ролик можно найти в свободном доступе в инете.
  дело в том, что у меня в детстве была навязчивая фантазия: меня кто-то так же связывает, а потом шилом протыкает через рёбра. тут опять смесь страха и желания. деструктивная личность избавляет от терзаний и делает своё дело, повинуясь особой интуиции - они тоже реагируют именно на тебя, твои страхи и желания. люди не убивают зверски просто так, любого. особые детали - отрезание частей тела и т.п. - лишь показатель того, что у человека там был мышечный блок, нервный блок от накопленного страха. тут ничего фантастического или мистического нет. я вдоволь наобщался с социопатами. больше не хочу.

----------


## Заблудшая

> можно сказать парню смотреть ближе, а девушке - вдаль - ощущение далёкости и близости не изменится. ну и плюс..я ещё общался с ними..ну парень да..просто фото один в один как тот парень. я о нём и писал, что тот смотрел сквозь время. 
> 
>   более того - не нужно, если ты позитивный человек, которого заботит семья и досуг. я живу на тёмной стороне луны. кто знает куда меня ещё занесёт, а выживать как-то надо.
> 
>   трансформация. человек где-то внутри себя может потерять ребёнка и мучиться от этого. многие детдомовцы не любят полнощёких и круглолицых мальчиков. я тоже не люблю. они упитанны и готовы "сосать грудь" у всех и каждого до скончанья веков. у убийцы может сработать болезненная реакция на определённого ребёнка (все знают, что маньяки не нападают на тех, кто не подавляет страх, не имеет подавленного страха. раз подавлен - значит, усиливается от стресса, подавляется сильнее, а на убийцу это действует как запах крови на хищника). он ненавидит себя за то, что не может быть ребёнком..и одновременно хочет его любить, заботиться..а часто именно того, кого любишь, хочется убить. я сам мечтал задушить девушку, в которую влюбился, каждый раз представлял её глаза, наполненные слезами и чувство доверия - она всё же верила, что я не хочу сделать ничего плохого. такие сюжеты доканывали меня до очередной депрессии, но остановить это я не мог. это один из вариантов.
>   могу привести ещё один пример, который меня просто поразил - убийство китайского студента Лукой Маньотта.
> http://www.ogrish.tv/play.php?vid=2311
>   извините за порнуху. ролик можно найти в свободном доступе в инете.
>   дело в том, что у меня в детстве была навязчивая фантазия: меня кто-то так же связывает, а потом шилом протыкает через рёбра. тут опять смесь страха и желания. деструктивная личность избавляет от терзаний и делает своё дело, повинуясь особой интуиции - они тоже реагируют именно на тебя, твои страхи и желания. люди не убивают зверски просто так, любого. особые детали - отрезание частей тела и т.п. - лишь показатель того, что у человека там был мышечный блок, нервный блок от накопленного страха. тут ничего фантастического или мистического нет. я вдоволь наобщался с социопатами. больше не хочу.


 Видео не стала смотреть, не выношу насилия. Очень долго потом не могу отойти от этого, отсюда, наверное, даже мое веганство. Привычка избегать всего, что может нанести психологический вред. И скорее, продиктовано это эгоизмом, а не гуманностью.
Мне все-таки незнакомо то, что ты пишешь. Маньяки всегда были за гранью моего понимания, и вникать в их мотивы, пытаться понять, чем они руководствуются - это все равно что самой ненадолго побыть в их шкуре. Предпочитаю думать, что они просто опасные и неуправляемые люди с разрушенной психикой, и их нужно изолировать. Не хватает цинизма рассуждать в ключе "на каждую жертву найдется свой маньяк"...

----------


## _lamer

> Мне все-таки незнакомо то, что ты пишешь


   а про _Ребёнка_? в той девушке я видел именно того ребёнка, которым уже не мог быть. иногда думал, что зря меня не убили, когда ещё был более хорошим что ли.

----------


## Заблудшая

> а про _Ребёнка_? в той девушке я видел именно того ребёнка, которым уже не мог быть. иногда думал, что зря меня не убили, когда ещё был более хорошим что ли.


 Это же просто навязчивые мысли и влечения - обсессии. Они могут не поддаваться сознательному контролю. И твоя ответная реакция на них - протест, отрицание, то есть реакция нормального человека. Мысли, вызванные психозом, еще не делают человека опасным.

----------


## _lamer

> И твоя ответная реакция на них - протест, отрицание, то есть реакция нормального человека


   нормальный смиряется с тем, что бывает что-то хорошее



> Мысли, вызванные психозом, еще не делают человека опасным.


   ну тогда у меня не было психоза. скорее депра. с реальностью был на ты. странно..вот смотрю ещё на аватарку твою и пытаюсь понять что стало с ребёнком. пока не понимаю. видимо, глубоко закопала..ещё и живьём. и кто теперь из нас маньяк?

----------


## Заблудшая

> нормальный смиряется с тем, что бывает что-то хорошее
> 
>   ну тогда у меня не было психоза. скорее депра. с реальностью был на ты. странно..вот смотрю ещё на аватарку твою и пытаюсь понять что стало с ребёнком. пока не понимаю. видимо, глубоко закопала..ещё и живьём. и кто теперь из нас маньяк?


 Никогда не поверю, что ты не способен замечать хорошее. Даже больше чем многие, наверняка.
Аватарку поставила ту, в которой почувствовала отражение своего состояния. Девушка обнажена - желание быть честной, ее поза, опущенная голова закрытая руками - попытка отгородиться, непривычное, неудобное сидение на спинке стула - неумение найти свое место в жизни. 
Ребенок жив, наверное, только прячется...

----------


## _lamer

> Никогда не поверю, что ты не способен замечать хорошее.


   я имел ввиду, что не мог это принять. иногда мстил вселенной за то, что приходило то, чего я желал, отвергал.



> непривычное, неудобное сидение на спинке стула


   а по-моему, это довольно изощрённая попытка мастурбировать..хмм..а ты ведь на овощах..я как-то сидел на чём-то таком..очень не мясном. помогало унести крышу. а ты чего боишься? что съешь кого-нибудь?

----------


## Заблудшая

> я имел ввиду, что не мог это принять. иногда мстил вселенной за то, что приходило то, чего я желал, отвергал


 То, что теперь ты пишешь об этом в прошедшем времени, значит, что все изменилось?



> а по-моему, это довольно изощрённая попытка мастурбировать..


 Если бы ты выбрал эту картинку, она бы имела такой посыл.



> я как-то сидел на чём-то таком..очень не мясном. помогало унести крышу. а ты чего боишься? что съешь кого-нибудь?


 Просто не могу есть живых существ. Это не сознательный отказ, а что-то глубинное. Уже несколько лет и не представляю себя другой. Крышу если и уносит, то явно не от этого)

----------


## _lamer

> значит, что все изменилось?


   да. я убивал в себе многое, но не смог убить желание любить и быть любимым. хоть сколько переживай..хоть что делай..хоть убей другого..хоть с зеками поживи..это неизлечимо, видимо. тогда боялся. сейчас проще.



> Если бы ты выбрал эту картинку, она бы имела такой посыл.


   посыл отчаянного старания сделать это именно в такой позе.



> Крышу если и уносит, то явно не от этого)


   надо полагать. мяса поешь - захочется убить кого-нибудь.



> что-то глубинное


   ну до НГ не успеем узнать, так и унесёшь с собой тайну. вытаскивать такую хренатень - чрезвычайно нудный и длительный процесс.

----------


## Заблудшая

> да. я убивал в себе многое, но не смог убить желание любить и быть любимым. хоть сколько переживай..хоть что делай..хоть убей другого..хоть с зеками поживи..это неизлечимо, видимо. тогда боялся. сейчас проще.


 Зачем убивать в себе что-то? С этим и окружающий мир успешно справляется за тебя, год за годом, днем за днем, тебя все меньше и меньше...Природа не терпит пустоты - убьешь желание любить, появится что-нибудь другое.



> надо полагать. мяса поешь - захочется убить кого-нибудь.


 Плохо от одной мысли, и об убийствах и о мясе, брр



> ну до НГ не успеем узнать, так и унесёшь с собой тайну. вытаскивать такую хренатень - чрезвычайно нудный и длительный процесс.


 Да кому это нужно, вытаскивать эту хренотень...

----------


## _lamer

> тебя все меньше и меньше


   смотря что пытаются убить..2,5 года назад на меня как в том мультфильме 


  из космоса нёсся метеорит. чем сильнее эта ненависть хотела обессмыслить меня..и мои желания, тем больше я хотел, до бесконечности. я знаю, что, узнав точно, что..на этом мой конец..в плане того, к чему бы я стремился..я не уверен, что я бы выдержал. хочется думать, что возненавидишь себя окончательно..закроешься от всего во мраке и уйдёшь, чтобы не мешать чьему-то празднику жизни. не злясь, не завидуя. просто видишь, что ты ..не знаю..



> эту хренотень


   из психиатрического любопытства. потом заметку оставлю в своём журнале. гы.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Только вряд ли в жизни случаются такие сюжеты...


 Любой допуск - уже возможность (см. пример Елены Владимировны). Не будешь бороться с собой - не будет вообще ничего.

----------


## Заблудшая

> я знаю, что, узнав точно, что..на этом мой конец..в плане того, к чему бы я стремился..я не уверен, что я бы выдержал. хочется думать, что возненавидишь себя окончательно..закроешься от всего во мраке и уйдёшь, чтобы не мешать чьему-то празднику жизни. не злясь, не завидуя. просто видишь, что ты ..не знаю..


 Выдержал бы, приспособился...Меня это почему-то больше всего раздражает - дурацкая привычка. Привыкаешь ко всему, даже к тому, что поначалу кажется совсем невыносимым. Мультфильм этот, кстати, очень хорошо это демонстрирует. Метеорит, что бы он не олицетворял - разрушает понемногу целостность человека, и он подстраивается, раз за разом. Пока не потеряет себя окончательно. Грустно...

----------


## Заблудшая

> Любой допуск - уже возможность (см. пример Елены Владимировны). Не будешь бороться с собой - не будет вообще ничего.


 Бороться с собой? А кто выиграет от этого? Борьба ведь будет бесконечной. Сделать себя новым человеком самостоятельно...Это мне не по силам, точно. И, наверное, я бороться не умею - самокопание и самобичевание, не борьба ведь.
А в фильме, к слову, проблемы у девушки не решились. Она просто променяла одну зависимость на другую...

----------


## Dementiy

> Нельзя...Только кажется так, что наши решения в голове способны изменить восприятие. На самом деле его меняют только действия,либо смена обстановки, только так происходит перестройка. Смерть не отменяет моих неудач, не мирит меня ни с собой, ни с обществом. Только в кино так бывает, когда человек, зная, что проживает свои последние дни, берет от жизни все, всех прощает и себя тоже...На самом деле, этот мешок уже часть того, что я хочу убить.


 Можно.
Именно восприятие и следует менять, когда нет возможности изменить обстоятельства.
Другой вопрос что порой сделать это бывает очень трудно (не хватает желания, сил, веры).

И причем тут "брать от жизни все"? Кому нужны все эти глупости?
Я имею ввиду, что перед смертью можно примириться с собой, простить себя, отбросить всю эту мишуру в виде взаимных обязательств и успехов в обществе, - ибо это уже не важно, не имеет значения.
Что такое материальный достаток, или неразделенная любовь, или неоправданность ожиданий, или неспособность строить свою жизнь, перед самым главным событием в жизни человека?
Ведь перед смертю все равны и незачем тащить к ее ногам ворох своих неудач. 
На последней черте никто никого не осуждает и не хвалится "успехом" который может быть перечеркнут в один миг. Так почему бы вам не сделать это чуть-чуть раньше?

Не могу лучше объяснить... есть много идей которые трудно передать словами.

----------


## _lamer

> Именно восприятие и следует менять, когда нет возможности изменить обстоятельства


   а как мне поменять, чтобы сниматься в порно? лучше - профессиональном. за хоум видео маловато лайков :-/



> есть много идей





  да ты вулкан идей, Деменция! продолжай исторгать.



> Не будешь бороться с собой - не будет вообще ничего.


   ты с собой не борешься, однако, советуешь такое. всё равно что услышать от бомжа совет о том как разбогатеть. даже если он Перельман.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Можно.
> Именно восприятие и следует менять, когда нет возможности изменить обстоятельства.
> Другой вопрос что порой сделать это бывает очень трудно (не хватает желания, сил, веры).
> 
> И причем тут "брать от жизни все"? Кому нужны все эти глупости?
> Я имею ввиду, что перед смертью можно примириться с собой, простить себя, отбросить всю эту мишуру в виде взаимных обязательств и успехов в обществе, - ибо это уже не важно, не имеет значения.
> Что такое материальный достаток, или неразделенная любовь, или неоправданность ожиданий, или неспособность строить свою жизнь, перед самым главным событием в жизни человека?
> Ведь перед смертю все равны и незачем тащить к ее ногам ворох своих неудач. 
> На последней черте никто никого не осуждает и не хвалится "успехом" который может быть перечеркнут в один миг. Так почему бы вам не сделать это чуть-чуть раньше?
> ...


 Я не могу этого понять, не знаю как осуществить и для чего все это нужно...Возможно, я мало что понимаю, но для меня это пустые слова "изменить восприятие" и наверное, мне тысячу раз казалось, что я его изменила. И всегда это оказывалось иллюзией загнанного в угол сознания.
И даже если это возможно, это дело не одного порыва, к этому надо долго и целенаправленно идти. Я не вижу смысла...Ведь, как правило, никто не умирает подготовленным, все тянут с собой свой груз. Что будет "на последней черте" мы знать не можем, но я верю что просто исчезну, и от меня не останется абсолютно ничего, ни личности, ни терзаний...
Если получится идеи облечь в слова и появится желание ими поделится, буду очень рада, правда.

----------


## Dementiy

У тебя есть домашнее животное, о котором ты заботишься и которое зависит от тебя? (кошка, собака, хомячок  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Pechalka

Или рыбки? :Smile:

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Бороться с собой? А кто выиграет от этого? Борьба ведь будет бесконечной. Сделать себя новым человеком самостоятельно...Это мне не по силам, точно. И, наверное, я бороться не умею - самокопание и самобичевание, не борьба ведь.


 Выиграешь ты. Нельзя получить что-либо, не прикладывая усилий. Тут, правда, есть одно исключение: избираемая власть на демократических выборах(но я бы ей не доверял так уж).



> А в фильме, к слову, проблемы у девушки не решились. Она просто променяла одну зависимость на другую...


 Герой Елены Владимировны тоже не купил машину...




> ты с собой не борешься, однако, советуешь такое. всё равно что услышать от бомжа совет о том как разбогатеть. даже если он Перельман.


 Это почти как услышать очередную чушь от сопливого болтуна, который десяток сообщений назад просил с ним попросту не общаться, но сам настойчиво докапывается в привате и на форуме.

----------


## Заблудшая

> У тебя есть домашнее животное, о котором ты заботишься и которое зависит от тебя? (кошка, собака, хомячок )


 Да, у меня есть кошка. Причем ей тоже 5 лет, мы взяли ее, когда у меня был самый черный период. Только сейчас, после вопроса, задумалась над тем, что не совпадение, наверное, что она тоже черная. Хотела именно такую. Возможно, хотела с помощью ее отвлечься, а может мне просто было нужно понимающее существо рядом. Поначалу отношения с ней не сложились - она очень контактная, тактильная, а у меня довольно болезненные понятия о личном пространстве. Спала первые пару недель она только у меня на коленях, ходила за мной хвостиком - это был кошмар для меня. Смешно вспоминать, я даже убегала от нее и закрывалась в комнате) Теперь притерлись друг к другу, я допускаю ее в свое пространство, а она не капли не изменилась, только размерами - теперь даже на коленях у меня не помещается) Она очень эмоционально зависима от меня, вообще ужасная собственница, но с ней все будет хорошо, я знаю.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Выиграешь ты. Нельзя получить что-либо, не прикладывая усилий. Тут, правда, есть одно исключение: избираемая власть на демократических выборах(но я бы ей не доверял так уж).


 Я понимаю это. И не прошу, чтобы мне что-то с неба свалилось. А сама не могу...Или просто не знаю как. Понимаю, что всем уже оскомину набили подобные "оправдания" своему бездействию, но я правда чувствую, что заблудилась.



> Герой Елены Владимировны тоже не купил машину...


 К чему вообще этот пример? Я не вижу в нем никакой связи с моей жизнью.

----------


## _lamer

> К чему вообще этот пример? Я не вижу в нем никакой связи с моей жизнью.


   просто они полагают, что могут спасти тебя от СУ. 



> но сам настойчиво докапывается в привате и на форуме


   толсто. нет - тонко. я соболезнования принёс в личку, два слова, а не докапывался. может, пруф-пик сделать? не люблю когда лгут на публику. и ещё - ты невнимателен: я просил не писать мне, но оставил за собой право писать в твой адрес.



> Она очень эмоционально зависима от меня, вообще ужасная собственница


   вот-вот. ты похожа на мать. одна девушка год назад..нет..полтора написала мне на форуме. мы с ней пообщались. она сделала два или три аборта и мучилась от этого, хотела покончить собой. единственным утешением был котёнок. я ей сразу и предложил - убей его, утопи. она меня не поняла, ответила агрессией. а зря. я бы убил, хотя с детства любил своего одного кота. он потом потерялся.

----------


## Заблудшая

> вот-вот. ты похожа на мать. одна девушка год назад..нет..полтора написала мне на форуме. мы с ней пообщались. она сделала два или три аборта и мучилась от этого, хотела покончить собой. единственным утешением был котёнок. я ей сразу и предложил - убей его, утопи. она меня не поняла, ответила агрессией. а зря. я бы убил, хотя с детства любил своего одного кота. он потом потерялся.


 Наоборот. Мне сложно нести ответственность за кого-нибудь, не люблю, когда ко мне привязываются. Кошка с самого начала была такой - может от неуверенности, не знаю, как там у кошек. Я просто привыкла, что нужна ей. 
Ты предложил девушке убить единственное родное ей существо? Не говори, что хотел ей этим помочь, скорее помучить.


*zatvornik очисти, пожалуйста, папку с сообщениями - у тебя превышен лимит, не могу ответить*

----------


## _lamer

> не люблю, когда ко мне привязываются


   это более важный момент. ответственность не при чём. многие корят себя на автомате за то, чему не придают никакого значения. ты же не будешь скрывать, что тебе безразлична тягость её ноши в виде вот тебя.



> Не говори, что хотел ей этим помочь, скорее помучить.


   помочь можно и муравью, взяв пальцами и отнеся куда ему надо, только уже успеешь раздавить его. нет, я не мыслю категориями "попытаться помочь и смотреть - выйдет-не выйдет". так мыслят те, кто хотят поверить в свою добродетельность. я мыслю исключительно тем, что есть, а не тем, что может быть. например, энергией. в её случаи мысли о СУ были демонстративны, а вот отношение к котёнку было патологическим, так скажем.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> толсто. нет - тонко. я соболезнования принёс в личку, два слова, а не докапывался. может, пруф-пик сделать? не люблю когда лгут на публику. и ещё - ты невнимателен: я просил не писать мне, но оставил за собой право писать в твой адрес.


 Коротенько о главном. 

Полагаю, что по первым размазанным тобою по топику "вроде все нормально...а жить не хочется" соплям, уже стоило бы сделать для себя вывод о том, что общих тем у нас нет и писать свои спам-соболезнования мне не стоит. Я уже давно понял "кто ты". Особенно, когда нашел тему с Очень Важным, где ты буквально добивал интеллектом оппонента до последнего. Со мной ты хотел сделать также. Ну правда, какие у тебя конкуренты на форуме, где у большинства такие проблемы, с которыми они не в состоянии тебе что-либо противопоставить? Но тут блин случился нежданчик и проверенная в прошлом схема дала сбой из-за случайного каприза сети. Ты отхватил по полной, психанул, ушел на сутки в себя. Собравшись с силами, вернулся и трогательно объявил, что метать бисер перед свиньями не в твоем ключе.



> 12. Jubilare (тоpжествовать - лат.). 
> Это один из наиболее важных пpиемов, и состоит он в том, что поле боя всегда нyжно покидать с видом победителя. Искyшенный полемист никогда не бывает побежден. Потеpпевшим поpажение всегда оказывается его пpотивник, котоpого сyмели "yбедить" и с котоpым "покончено". Этим-то и отличается полемика от любого иного вида споpта. Боpец на ковpе честно пpизнает себя побежденным; но, кажется, ни одна еще полемика не кончалась словами: "Вашy pyкy, вы меня yбедили". Сyществyет много иных пpиемов, но избавьте меня от их описания; пyсть yж литеpатypоведы собиpают их на ниве нашей жypналистики.


 Но мы то знаем оба, что слабых оппонентов ты добиваешь на примере Очень Важного. Так что рациональным решением для тебя будет держаться от меня подальше. И во второй раз осажу и в третий - даже не сомневайся. Твоя репутация - "цемент", ты ж сам понимаешь.

----------


## Заблудшая

> это более важный момент. ответственность не при чём. многие корят себя на автомате за то, чему не придают никакого значения. ты же не будешь скрывать, что тебе безразлична тягость её ноши в виде вот тебя.


 Я ее люблю, просто и сильно. Но полюбила не сразу, она мне была в тягость, наверное, и я тоже своими первыми реакциями смущала ее. Слишком много в ней ласки, как только видит меня, уже заходится вся, мурлычет, лапки вытягивает, мне непривычно - у нас в семье было не принято такое. Я наверное, обнимала родителей только лет до 5, отношения нормальные, но с дистанцией.




> помочь можно и муравью, взяв пальцами и отнеся куда ему надо, только уже успеешь раздавить его. нет, я не мыслю категориями "попытаться помочь и смотреть - выйдет-не выйдет".


 Ты тоже можешь ошибаться. Более того, я уверена, делаешь это не реже других людей. Энергия от пары строк незнакомого тебе человека, может вообще существовать только у тебя в голове, а реакция быть вызвана первым впечатлением, твоими личными страхами и прочими заморочками. 



> я мыслю исключительно тем, что есть


 Исключительно в твоей собственной голове.

----------


## когда уже

Заблудшая, скажите пожалуйста, как видите жизнь матери после вашего су? Просто для  меня это основной сдерживающий фактор - родные

----------


## когда уже

намечается нехилый срач)

----------


## _lamer

> Коротенько


   слишком длинно. и заумно. борода есть?



> Ты тоже можешь ошибаться. Более того, я уверена, делаешь это не реже других людей.


   я знаю цену ошибки, потому что умею её признать. по-другому и не учатся - ошибки, попадания, но это было уже давно. другие люди живут с готовой схемой ответа на любой вопрос и ответ. у меня никогда нет ничего заранее - в этом моё отличие от обычных людей, которые всё делают правильно в рамках своей схемы, системы, но их система в корне не верна. у меня нет системы, т.к. она ограничивает восприятие. я описываю настолько, насколько это не искажает того, что я вижу. поэтому все системы устаревали, переделывались и так будет продолжаться бесконечно, а мир останется неизменным. может быть, лучше вопрошать к реальности, а не абстракциям?



> Исключительно в твоей собственной голове.


   а вот это уже агрессия. давно ждал негативного переноса, несмотря на то, что тебе понравилось кое-что из того, что я писал раньше. ты постоянно заблуждаешься, это верно, потому что блуждаешь одна. некому со стороны посмотреть на тебя, послушать твои мысли. даже когда ты делаешь шаг навстречу, это нечто слишком собственное. ничто из внешнего мира не может в тебя проникнуть, однако, тебе будет казаться, что ты теряешь безопасность, начнёшь проецировать недоверие на других. даже раздетость аватарки не спасёт - вот если бы кто-то посмел взять тебя за руку и отвести куда-то, не считаясь с твоим желанием

----------


## Заблудшая

> Заблудшая, скажите пожалуйста, как видите жизнь матери после вашего су? Просто для  меня это основной сдерживающий фактор - родные


 Не буду лукавить, я думаю, что ей будет тяжело. Не потому что мы были особо близки, а потому, что она привыкла видеть во мне что-то неизменное, то, что я всегда буду рядом. Было пару раз когда я пыталась заговаривать с ней об этом, то ли подготовить, то ли..Не знаю...Но не выходит. Разговор не клеится. Она либо начинает отрицать проблему, либо начинаем меня жалеть. И я закрываюсь.
Но жить только потому, что можешь причинить боль родным, по-моему не стоит. Ведь если жить невыносимо, нужно оставить за собой право уйти.

----------


## Заблудшая

> я знаю цену ошибки, потому что умею её признать. по-другому и не учатся - ошибки, попадания, но это было уже давно. другие люди живут с готовой схемой ответа на любой вопрос и ответ. у меня никогда нет ничего заранее - в этом моё отличие от обычных людей, которые всё делают правильно в рамках своей схемы, системы, но их система в корне не верна. у меня нет системы, т.к. она ограничивает восприятие. я описываю настолько, насколько это не искажает того, что я вижу. поэтому все системы устаревали, переделывались и так будет продолжаться бесконечно, а мир останется неизменным. может быть, лучше вопрошать к реальности, а не абстракциям?


 Может быть люди живут с готовыми схемами потому, что они работают и актуальны именно сейчас и для них? А ты живешь в хаосе...Советуешь то, что не имеет никакой логики, а часто просто бессмысленно жестоко...



> а вот это уже агрессия. давно ждал негативного переноса, несмотря на то, что тебе понравилось кое-что из того, что я писал раньше. ты постоянно заблуждаешься, это верно, потому что блуждаешь одна. некому со стороны посмотреть на тебя, послушать твои мысли. даже когда ты делаешь шаг навстречу, это нечто слишком собственное. ничто из внешнего мира не может в тебя проникнуть, однако, тебе будет казаться, что ты теряешь безопасность, начнёшь проецировать недоверие на других. даже раздетость аватарки не спасёт - вот если бы кто-то посмел взять тебя за руку и отвести куда-то, не считаясь с твоим желанием


 Мне нравится, как ты мыслишь, это интересно и необычно. А отвести - куда? Вырвать из моего мира и увести в свой?

----------


## когда уже

думаете там куда уйдете легче?

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> я знаю цену ошибки, потому что умею её признать. по-другому и не учатся - ошибки, попадания, но это было уже давно. другие люди живут с готовой схемой ответа на любой вопрос и ответ. у меня никогда нет ничего заранее - в этом моё отличие от обычных людей, которые всё делают правильно в рамках своей схемы, системы, но их система в корне не верна. у меня нет системы, т.к. она ограничивает восприятие. я описываю настолько, насколько это не искажает того, что я вижу. поэтому все системы устаревали, переделывались и так будет продолжаться бесконечно, а мир останется неизменным. может быть, лучше вопрошать к реальности, а не абстракциям?


 Без бумаги выступаешь? Ну и реальность без абстракций. :Big Grin:

----------


## Заблудшая

> думаете там куда уйдете легче?


 Ко мне лучше на "ты", если вы не против) 
Считаю, что там не будет ничего. Хотелось бы, чтобы это было именно так.

----------


## когда уже

не против. Привычка на Вы с незнакомыми просто.
Это конечно ИМХО, но уверен там не ничего, точно что-то есть.

----------


## _lamer

> Может быть люди живут с готовыми схемами потому, что они работают и актуальны именно сейчас и для них?


   они работают в привычных для них условиях. когда они попадают в иную среду, всё рушится, экзистенциальный ужас. люди на самом деле очень цепляются за всё, что у них есть и боятся потерять. поэтому у нас всё относительно стабильно - все завязаны и не могут мыслить вне эгрегора, иначе он его вытеснит и размозжит по заплёванному тротуару.



> А ты живешь в хаосе


   хаоса не существует. существует гармония, иначе мы бы распадались на атомы, так и не развившись во что-то похожее на жизнь, выражаясь чисто научным языком. в начале 20го века многие учёные думали, что скоро система замкнётся, объединятся все накопленные знания и будет создана непротиворечивая система, в которой нет места богам, мифам и загадкам. и вот в 31м или 32м году Курт Гёдель открывает две теоремы о простейших системах. суть их такова: нельзя доказать всё, нельзя создать вербальную, формальную и полную схему мира, да даже арифметическую схему, в которой не было бы пробелов. это лишний раз подтверждает, что мир устроен каким-то более интересным образом чем обычные формулы. наука не смогла переварить противоречия, но всё же призналась в ограниченности. мне вспомнился рассказ "Когда боги смеются". там мужчина и женщина придумали сохранить страсть и желание как можно дольше, намеренно не касаясь друг друга. однажды, они проснулись в одной постели и поняли, что не любят друг друга. вселенная скорее танцует, чем дёргается как запрограмированный робот.



> Вырвать из моего мира и увести в свой?


   в свой я никогда и никого не позову. я знаю, почему многое мне недоступно - потому что я не способен это принять. я не счастлив, но не отрицаю, что кому-то другому хорошо. у этого есть причины. это объективно, никакой мистики, как ни странно. 



> А отвести - куда?


   а вот это излишнее любопытство. в твоём положении не об этом нужно думать.



> не нравится, как ты мыслишь, это интересно и необычно


   я интроверт, поэтому я не нуждаюсь в похвале со стороны. я творил изнутри - а оценят или нет..это как получится. а от взгляда декана на пробирку меня коробит. так и психиатры смотрят на больных, они не любили меня и это было взаимным чувством. тебе кажется, что я живу фантазиями, но ты забываешь, что я пришёл в инет из реала, из самого пекла социума. там никому нет дела до чьих-то фантазий, нужно действовать. сделав перерыв, я делаю выводы и рассуждаю вслух. начинает казаться, что я оторван от мира, но на самом деле я просто могу говорить о нём, не увлекаясь им, но и не отрицая его правил.

----------


## Заблудшая

> не против. Привычка на Вы с незнакомыми просто.
> Это конечно ИМХО, но уверен там не ничего, точно что-то есть.


 Если и останется какая-нибудь субстанция, душа, то осознания все равно не будет, а значит не будет и личности.
Никогда не понимала, как люди могут верить в Ад и Рай...

----------


## когда уже

т.е. вс ваши знания, опыт умрут с телом? Не логично.

----------


## Заблудшая

> все завязаны и не могут мыслить вне эгрегора, иначе он его вытеснит и размозжит по заплёванному тротуару.


 И что будет? Человек свихнется, перестанет понимать сам себя и окружающий мир?



> хаоса не существует. существует гармония, иначе мы бы распадались на атомы, так и не развившись во что-то похожее на жизнь, выражаясь чисто научным языком. в начале 20го века многие учёные думали, что скоро система замкнётся, объединятся все накопленные знания и будет создана непротиворечивая система, в которой нет места богам, мифам и загадкам. и вот в 31м или 32м году Курт Гёдель открывает две теоремы о простейших системах. суть их такова: нельзя доказать всё, нельзя создать вербальную, формальную и полную схему мира, да даже арифметическую схему, в которой не было бы пробелов. это лишний раз подтверждает, что мир устроен каким-то более интересным образом чем обычные формулы. наука не смогла переварить противоречия, но всё же призналась в ограниченности. мне вспомнился рассказ "Когда боги смеются". там мужчина и женщина придумали сохранить страсть и желание как можно дольше, намеренно не касаясь друг друга. однажды, они проснулись на одной постели и поняли, что не любят друг друга. вселенная скорее танцует, чем дёргается как запрограмированный робот.


 А мне по-прежнему кажется, что главная проблема непонимания тебя окружающими, твоя излишняя уверенность в своей правоте. Вселенная танцует, именно поэтому твое понимание устройство мира не может быть абсолютно верным.



> в свой я никогда и никого не позову. я знаю, почему многое мне недоступно - потому что я не способен это принять. я не счастлив, но не отрицаю, что кому-то другому хорошо. у этого есть причины. это объективно, никакой мистики, как ни странно.


 Я в твой и не попрошусь. Там слишком темно.



> я интроверт, поэтому я не нуждаюсь в похвале со стороны. я творил изнутри - а оценят или нет..это как получится. а от взгляда декана на пробирку меня коробит. так и психиатры смотрят на больных, они не любили меня и это было взаимным чувством. тебе кажется, что я живу фантазиями, но ты забываешь, что я пришёл в инет из реала, из самого пекла социума. там никому нет дела до чьих-то фантазий, нужно действовать. сделав перерыв, я делаю выводы и рассуждаю вслух. начинает казаться, что я оторван от мира, но на самом деле я просто могу говорить о нём, не увлекаясь им, но и не отрицая его правил.


 Это не похвала, относилось к строкам о том, что мне нравились твои рассуждения. Они мне до сих пор интересны, не шаблон - поэтому цепляет. На самом деле, я думаю, каждый может воспринять только то, что близко ему, то, что задевает внутренние струны - болезненность или радость - неважно. То, что не находит отклика - просто невидимо.

----------


## Заблудшая

> т.е. вс ваши знания, опыт умрут с телом? Не логично.


 Конечно умрут, куда им еще деться? Там эти знания не имеют никакого смыла, а земной опыт...Он бы пригодился, ели бы душа переродилась в другое тело, чтобы его использовать. Но нет, мы рождаемся чистыми и неопытными. А значит, опыт либо забыт, либо его просто нет.

----------


## Pechalka

*Заблудшая*,а у тебя есть друзья,подруги? А были ли? Например в школе?

Хоть одна попытка суицида была?

----------


## Заблудшая

> *Заблудшая*,а у тебя есть друзья,подруги? А были ли? Например в школе?
> 
> Хоть одна попытка суицида была?


 Сейчас нет друзей, конечно. Раньше были, но даже скорее не близкие друзья, а просто компания.
Смотря что понимать под попыткой. Для меня это реальное действие, по-максимуму - чтобы не осталось шансов, и если выживешь - только "чудом". Таких не было... Это огромный позор и мучение для близких, выжить, после попытки суицида. Буду делать так, чтобы наверняка.

----------


## _lamer

> И что будет? Человек свихнется, перестанет понимать сам себя и окружающий мир?


   обычные люди не сходят с ума, а теряют силу и становятся расходным материалом для более крупной рыбы. вся сила среднестатистического человека в его связях с высшими структурами. того же бомжа можно убить, продать на органы и никому до этого не будет дела. 



> А мне по-прежнему кажется, что главная проблема непонимания тебя окружающими, твоя излишняя уверенность в своей правоте.


   а мне ничего не кажется..по крайней мере уже полгода. окружающим не нужно меня понимать. я не хожу в юбке как Вл.Фомин, требуя толерантности. я действую в рамках правил коллектива, где главное благо - польза для многих. меня всегда уважали за работоспособность.
  а моя уверенность строится на опыте, который мне *очень дорого стоил*, во многом здоровьем, жизненными силами и временем. ты просто взаимодействуешь не с той частью мира, с которой контактирую я, поэтому тебе и кажется, что я пытаюсь вторгнуться в Польшу. Польша твоя стоит незыблемо как истукан, это твоё личное пространство. какой мне смысл запихивать его куда-то, если оно такое какое оно есть.



> Они мне до сих пор интересны, не шаблон - поэтому цепляет


   это я понял. ты развлекаешься как можешь, но стоит проявить чуточку уважения, т.к. для других их жизнь не является развлечением, а явственной и неотвратимой действительностью, в которой так или иначе они пытаются найти себя.
  про опыт что могу сказать..у меня был опыт нахождения вне тела. что удивительно - это усиливает ощущение тела многократно, но тебе будет казаться, что это внешние проявления мира. человеческая личность исполнена лжи и притворства. душа, как бы она ни выглядела, с ней не имеет ничего общего. тело лишь защищает от избытка потоков энергий, а когда ты уже вылетел, то тебя сминает и бьёт как электричеством со всех сторон. тут не нет и речи о личности, защитах, супер-эго и прочих конструкций, которыми человек пытается ограничить свою пропускную для эмоций (особ.негативных) способность. 
  вообще мне нравится египетский опыт - там человек, оказываясь в какой-то там комнате, начинал лицезреть материализовавшиеся свои страхи, злость. они набрасывались на него и от этого некуда было деться. у меня было схожее ощущение под Смоленском - казалось, что вся область хочет меня выгнать куда подальше - люди либо кормят сладким, либо "беспокоятся" о моей безопасности. не покидало ощущение таившейся рядом ярости. меня даже хотели порешить местные бандюки (в лучшем случаи избить до неопределённого состояния), но каким-то чудом за меня вступились незнакомые люди, чье мнение имело вес среди местных. мои страхи сыграли главенствующую роль в то время. мне было необходимо  встретиться с ними, чтобы они исчезли, хотя бы часть их.

----------


## Заблудшая

> а мне ничего не кажется..по крайней мере уже полгода. окружающим не нужно меня понимать. я не хожу в юбке как Вл.Фомин, требуя толерантности. я действую в рамках правил коллектива, где главное благо - польза для многих. меня всегда уважали за работоспособность.
>  а моя уверенность строится на опыте, который мне очень дорого стоил, во многом здоровьем, жизненными силами и временем. ты просто взаимодействуешь не с той частью мира, с которой контактирую я, поэтому тебе и кажется, что я пытаюсь вторгнуться в Польшу. Польша твоя стоит незыблемо как истукан, это твоё личное пространство. какой мне смысл запихивать его куда-то, если оно такое какое оно есть.


 Ок, не буду надоедать своими глупостями. Все равно пропускная способность твоего мира, не больше, чем моего...



> это я понял. ты развлекаешься как можешь, но стоит проявить чуточку уважения, т.к. для других их жизнь не является развлечением, а явственной и неотвратимой действительностью, в которой так или иначе они пытаются найти себя.


 Ты считаешь, что я развлекаюсь? Эту тему я смогла открыть, только решив для себя, что все равно мертвец в скором будущем. Ищу ответы и сражаюсь со своими демонами, не сказала бы, что живу в шоколаде.



> у меня был опыт нахождения вне тела. что удивительно - это усиливает ощущение тела многократно, но тебе будет казаться, что это внешние проявления мира. человеческая личность исполнена лжи и притворства. душа, как бы она ни выглядела, с ней не имеет ничего общего. тело лишь защищает от избытка потоков энергий, а когда ты уже вылетел, то тебя сминает и бьёт как электричеством со всех сторон. тут не нет и речи о личности, защитах, супер-эго и прочих конструкций, которыми человек пытается ограничить свою пропускную для эмоций (особ.негативных) способность.


 Специально выходил? Я пробовала, астрал...Невнятно очень(

----------


## _lamer

> Все равно пропускная способность твоего мира, не больше, чем моего...


   зря обижаешься. ты отрезана от реальности, поэтому тебе так плохо. я к ней слишком близко, но я не очень хороший человек, поэтому хороший мир делает мне плохо, чтобы не засорял атмосферу.



> Ты считаешь, что я развлекаюсь?


   конечно. ведь нет смысла в чём-то разбираться, если конец один. по логике. тогда зачем тебе предсмертные конвульсии? поверь - у тебя перед концом будет ещё больше вопросов чем сейчас. другое дело, если бы ты свалила из дома, мыслилось бы иначе, но тебе страшно делать такой шаг. есть более конструктивное направление? лично я бы отпустил всё и вся, не заморачивался. множество вопросов и сомнения мешают сосредоточиться.



> Специально выходил?


   конечно. но не без "везения". некоторые пытаются пытаются, а никак.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Специально выходил?


 


> конечно. но не без "везения". некоторые пытаются пытаются, а никак.


 каким способом выходил? Может и мне удасться выйти и уже никогда не зайти в себя? :Big Grin:

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> А мне по-прежнему кажется, что главная проблема непонимания тебя окружающими, твоя излишняя уверенность в своей правоте. Вселенная танцует, именно поэтому твое понимание устройство мира не может быть абсолютно верным.


 Его понимание в корне не верно. Он безусловно читал Курта Гёделя, но забыл прочитать всё остальное. И самое тяжкое его преступление: изучив часть картины, он признал себя непререкаемым авторитетом и уже преподносит её.

А теперь разберемся в том, как оно работает:



> хаоса не существует. существует гармония, иначе мы бы распадались на атомы, так и не развившись во что-то похожее на жизнь, выражаясь чисто научным языком.


 Выражаясь чисто научным языком именно благодаря хаосу мы существуем. Между гораздо более элементарными частицам (их много, они имеют разные характеристики, но главные поле и масса. Рассказываю с заранее заложенным упрощением, чтобы понятно было всем) нежели атомы существует силы взаимного отталкивания и притяжения.  Отталкивание преобладает.
O->F<-O->F<- O->F<-O->F<-O
|_____|_______|_____|_____|
O->F<-O->F<- O->F<-O->F<-O
|_____|_______|_____|_____|
O->F<-O->F<- O->F<-O->F<-O
O – это частица;
->F (|) – направление действия силы.
То есть по сути Вы видите ситуацию абсолютно исключающую появление жизни. Идеальный, четкий, структурированный ПОРЯДОК частиц. Но не все так просто, в этом порядке есть магнитные поля, они не влияют практически на все частицы, кроме частицы базон Хиггса. Которая движется потому что не имеет массы, но, влетая в магнитное поле, оно набирает массу через энергию по школьной формуле (mc^2)/2. Влетая в идеальный порядок частиц, базон Хиггса передает энергию. Многочисленные соударения частиц создают ХАОС. Вокруг начинают вспыхивать химические маятники: реакция Белоусова-Жаботинского, реакция Бриггса-Раушера, как пример таких реакций. Созданные вещества продолжают взаимодействовать, как с изначальными частицами, так и с другими сложными веществами, образуя новые сложные или даже еще более сложные вещества. И так по цепочке от частиц и атомов шаг за шагом(тут надо сказать, что шаги будут не всегда похожи на описанный выше) к млекопитающим… и далее.




> в начале 20го века многие учёные думали, что скоро система замкнётся, объединятся все накопленные знания и будет создана непротиворечивая система, в которой нет места богам, мифам и загадкам.


 Вот такое действительно было, Эйнштейн верил, что всю механику мира можно описать, и как следствие, предсказать происходящее в будущем.




> и вот в 31м или 32м году Курт Гёдель открывает две теоремы о простейших системах. суть их такова: нельзя доказать всё, нельзя создать вербальную, формальную и полную схему мира, да даже арифметическую схему, в которой не было бы пробелов.


 Арифметическую систему можно создать, да в принципе она уже создана. Проблема, как раз таки с полной схемой мира, чтобы её получить, нужны все данные(положение частиц, магнитных полей, траектория частицы Хиггса, масса в момент столкновения) из точки ноль – точки создания мира и очень производительный компьютер со всей энергией системы.
Именно множества не просчитываемых взаимодействий создают по капельке погрешность в прогнозах погоды. Поэтому наш мир находится в зависимости от вероятностей.



> это лишний раз подтверждает, что мир устроен каким-то более интересным образом чем обычные формулы.


 Это лишний раз подтверждает необходимость опасаться данайца, дары приносящего на форуме.



> наука не смогла переварить противоречия, но всё же призналась в ограниченности. мне вспомнился рассказ "Когда боги смеются". там мужчина и женщина придумали сохранить страсть и желание как можно дольше, намеренно не касаясь друг друга. однажды, они проснулись в одной постели и поняли, что не любят друг друга. вселенная скорее танцует, чем дёргается как запрограмированный робот.


 Дары, дары, дары.

----------


## _lamer

> Может и мне удасться выйти и уже никогда не зайти в себя?


   боишься людей? один человек - всего 1 метр 80 см ростом. а теперь представь себе небо, которое стало живым существом, людей, оказавшихся не людьми, ты увидишь, что в глубине своей сущности таится зверь. они будут кидать на тебя взгляды, а ты будешь абсолютно одна во всём мире, все будут против тебя.
  давно, лет 30 назад был фильм. там один парень видел, что людей заменили, они инопланетяне, уроды. он не мог смотреть на них - то ли через очки, то ли без них. было время когда я не мог смотреть людям прямо в глаза, а когда смотрел, боялся, что они поймут - я не такой как они. ярость была рядом. 
  вот музыка, которая отдалённо передаёт то, что творится с тобой внутри, что ты видишь снаружи.





> каким способом выходил?


   способы разные. найдём и для тебя специальный.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> было время когда я не мог смотреть людям прямо в глаза, а когда смотрел, боялся, что они поймут - я не такой как они. ярость была рядом.


 я до сих пор не могу смотреть людям в глаза при общении! Что значит ты *не мог*??? Это значит, что сейчас уже можешь и как так получилось, что ты смог смотреть людям в глаза, когда общаешься???

----------


## Pechalka

Странно Заблудшая,я тебе уже не раз в личку писала,ты промолчала..видимо я тебе неприятна,зато тут ты отвечаешь мне

----------


## Заблудшая

> зря обижаешься. ты отрезана от реальности, поэтому тебе так плохо. я к ней слишком близко, но я не очень хороший человек, поэтому хороший мир делает мне плохо, чтобы не засорял атмосферу.


 Не обижаюсь, а говорю то, что вижу. Ты не менее закрыт от этой самой реальности, чем я. Как будто бегаешь по кругу, пытаясь доказать (себе, в первую очередь), что ты уже не тот слабый и уязвимый ребенок, которым был когда-то. Гармонии, о которой ты говорил, нет внутри тебя... Сапожник без сапог.



> каким способом выходил?


 Мне бы тоже очень хотелось бы попробовать какую-нибудь действенную методику. Чтобы точно знать, что это не игры разума, а действительно выход из тела...



> Его понимание в корне не верно. Он безусловно читал Курта Гёделя, но забыл прочитать всё остальное. И самое тяжкое его преступление: изучив часть картины, он признал себя непререкаемым авторитетом и уже преподносит её.


 Я не думаю, что о человеческом восприятии уместно судить в ключе - это абсолютно верно либо абсолютно не так. К тому же, на мой взгляд, эта часть картины очень важна, потому что, помогает другим людям взглянуть на мир и свою ситуацию под другим углом. Не знаю, что хуже, высокомерие или лицемерие.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Странно Заблудшая,я тебе уже не раз в личку писала,ты промолчала..видимо я тебе неприятна,зато тут ты отвечаешь мне


 Ответила. Просто зашла только что...

----------


## _lamer

> я до сих пор не могу смотреть людям в глаза при общении! Что значит ты не мог??? Это значит, что сейчас уже можешь и как так получилось, что ты смог смотреть людям в глаза, когда общаешься???


   я тебя запутал. будучи фобом, конечно, не мог. я про другое время - когда вскрыл n-е измерение, стал слишком хорошо видеть - люди, обычные прохожие были настолько уродливы, что я не мог на них смотреть. к счастью, потом я убрал эту вещь. потом она вернулась, но я уже был готов к этому лучше. мне трудно передать то зловещее ощущение, когда думаешь, что тебя все втайне считают чужим, как-будто они инопланетяне или зомби, а ты единственный  нормальный. этот страх невозможно подавить, он постоянен. 



> но забыл прочитать всё остальное. И самое тяжкое его преступление: изучив часть картины, он признал себя непререкаемым авторитетом и уже преподносит её.


   не себя, а теорему Гёделя. попробую на память (могу сделать неточность) - и на непротиворечивость и неполноту арифметических систем второго порядка, где имеется ноль, натуральные числа, сложение. вроде бы простейшая система, а вот любая другая, тем более человеческая, живая будет бесконечно сложнее. поясню почему - всё самое живое действительно танцует - что сложнее всего описывать науке? правильно - движение потоков воды, воздуха, взаимодействие множества гравитационных сил. они округлы. наука - квадратна. она в пределах ньютоновского "измерения" пытается всё оквадратить, чтобы точно вычислить. когда явления выходит за рамки квадратности, наука прибегает ко всяким переменным, не имеющим отношения к действительности, к примерному значению и т.д. 



> базон Хиггса


   даже *я* - *гуманитарий* - помню, что *бОзон* Хиггса. после этого ты кот Шрёдингера - ни жив, ни мёртв. когда копипастил, мог проверить на ашипки. 



> Дары, дары, дары.


   Дары волхвов. О'Генри. Парень продал часы, чтобы купить девушке подарок (по-моему, скрепку..что-то для волос.заколку вроде), а девушка продала волосы, чтобы купить ему цепочку для часов. этот парень - ты! а мои волосы ещё отрастут.




> Ты не менее закрыт от этой самой реальности, чем я. Как будто бегаешь по кругу, пытаясь доказать


   я бегаю вокруг тебя. единственная причина, по которой ты думаешь, что я закрыт от мира, это то, что ты не пускаешь меня в своё личное пространство, хочешь защититься. в таком случаи лучше сказать правду - _я не люблю когда мне лезут в душу, тем более когда в неё плюют_. твои _доказательства_ мимо ушей. у меня было предостаточно "пациентов", которые обвиняли меня во всех своих грехах, когда я начинал нависать над ними. это всего лишь бессознательный страх вторжения.



> что это не игры разума, а действительно выход из тела...


   это очень трудная тема - как отличить умопомешательство и глюки от действительно особого вИдения мира. я здесь не впадаю в крайности - не считаю, что шизофреники и психотики варятся исключительно в себе, а более здоровые могут видеть именно реальность. псих.болезни могут искажать картину, преувеличивать то, что существует на самом деле. с точки зрения той же науки - *познание и воздействие на среду идут рука об руку*. мы никогда не можем увидеть "вещь в себе", мы всегда воздействуем на предмет и видим отражение воздействия. это мышление чисто из науки - квантовой физики, - и я с ним полностью согласен. сам человек - тоже инструмент восприятия. опять же - не существует ничего абсолютно абстрактного. мы все как-то связаны друг с другом, поэтому для меня, допустим, любимый человек - вот такой..не только потому, то он такой, но и потому, что я отчасти делаю его таким. другой видит его другим - и тоже воздействует на него. мы оба реальны, оба взгляда. вопрос в другом - что выберет человек, чью сторону. ничто и никогда не может существовать само по себе, всё является частью чего-то, поэтому видеть-смотреть-воздействовать - не разрывны, остальное от лукавого - всяческое расщепление на такие данные, такие-то, такие-то, потом сумма всего барахла="система". 



> Я не думаю, что о человеческом восприятии уместно судить в ключе - это абсолютно верно либо абсолютно не так.


   отлично. а если ещё учесть, что этот человек меня недолюбливает, то всегда ему будет казаться, что я неправ, а он всегда прав. чудо да и только! 



> Не знаю, что хуже, высокомерие или лицемерие.


   они неразрывны. я люблю издеваться над неискренними людьми, лживыми. ко лжи очень чувствителен, потому что в себе не приемлю её. много лет назад обманывал себя, а потом принял решение изучить себя, сделать так, чтобы ни одно движение души не укрылось от моего внимания. это уже суровая школа египетских отшельников 4-5в н.э..

----------


## Заблудшая

> я бегаю вокруг тебя. единственная причина, по которой ты думаешь, что я закрыт от мира, это то, что ты не пускаешь меня в своё личное пространство, хочешь защититься. в таком случаи лучше сказать правду - я не люблю когда мне лезут в душу, тем более когда в неё плюют. твои доказательства мимо ушей. у меня было предостаточно "пациентов", которые обвиняли меня во всех своих грехах, когда я начинал нависать над ними. это всего лишь бессознательный страх вторжения.


 Можно все перевернуть - я пишу о том, что чувствую, и признаю, что могу ошибаться. А ты _не пускаешь меня в своё личное пространство, хочешь защититься_ и _обвиняешь меня во всех грехах_. Но это бессмысленный разговор, он ни к чему не приведет. И зря ты считаешь, что я пытаюсь тебя обвинить в чем-то - это не так. Даже наоборот, не чувствую, что ты пытаешься повлиять на мое пространство, ты, как будто, на своей волне. Это совсем не плохо, по мне.



> это очень трудная тема - как отличить умопомешательство и глюки от действительно особого вИдения мира. я здесь не впадаю в крайности - не считаю, что шизофреники и психотики варятся исключительно в себе, а более здоровые могут видеть именно реальность. псих.болезни могут искажать картину, преувеличивать то, что существует на самом деле. с точки зрения той же науки - познание и воздействие на среду идут рука об руку. мы никогда не можем увидеть "вещь в себе", мы всегда воздействуем на предмет и видим отражение воздействия. это мышление чисто из науки - квантовой физики, - и я с ним полностью согласен. сам человек - тоже инструмент восприятия. опять же - не существует ничего абсолютно абстрактного. мы все как-то связаны друг с другом, поэтому для меня, допустим, любимый человек - вот такой..не только потому, то он такой, но и потому, что я отчасти делаю его таким. другой видит его другим - и тоже воздействует на него. мы оба реальны, оба взгляда. вопрос в другом - что выберет человек, чью сторону. ничто и никогда не может существовать само по себе, всё является частью чего-то, поэтому видеть-смотреть-воздействовать - не разрывны, остальное от лукавого - всяческое расщепление на такие данные, такие-то, такие-то, потом сумма всего барахла="система".


 Но если так мыслить, как можно поверить? Сомнение сожрет все, что ты вынесешь из такого путешествия..



> я люблю издеваться


 Если ты разобрался в себе, то знаешь, наверное, откуда это стремление? Про ложь понятно, а почему ты не пройдешь мимо таких людей, а хочешь издеваться?

----------


## _lamer

> Даже наоборот, не чувствую, что ты пытаешься повлиять на мое пространство


   хочу лишь заглянуть в бездну. я помню образ _дитя и бездна_ из "Иосифа и его братьев" Томаса Манна, помню, что ребёнок хотел, чтобы луна увидела его обнажённым.



> я пишу о том, что чувствую, и признаю, что могу ошибаться.


   дело вовсе не в сознании, не в признании - я могу ошибаться. ты же пытаешься почему-то настойчиво убедить меня в том, что я отрезан от мира, хотя если кто и труЪ хикка, так это ты, а не я.



> Но если так мыслить, как можно поверить? Сомнение сожрет все, что ты вынесешь из такого путешествия..


   я уже написал вверху - нельзя смотреть и не воздействовать. тут было несколько ПГМщиков, но они, видимо, читают не те книги. в христианских методиках есть множество простых, но очень важных и тонких вещей, которые просто никто не удосуживается объяснить на пальцах. христианину нельзя даже посмотреть косо, взгляд должен быть открыт, нельзя быть плохим, потому что на него тоже ориентируются, подражают. если ты в чём-то сомневаешься, то оно не стоит твоего внимания. в жизни должно быть нечто самое главное, последнее, от чего ты откажешься, если вся вселенная будет против тебя. если нет точки, с которой ты смотришь, то ты будешь болтаться в мирах других людей, они будут тебя делать такими, какими хотят тебя видеть. это сущий ад, потому что люди со страшным ужасом боятся, что человек найдёт себя, буквально срываются с цепи, потому что себя большинство давно похоронили и живут на уровне животных. 



> Если ты разобрался в себе, то знаешь, наверное, откуда это стремление? Про ложь понятно, а почему ты не пройдешь мимо таких людей, а хочешь издеваться?


   потому что мне дорого доверие, искренность. я мог действительно повлиять на своих "пациентов и пациенток", лишь заслужив безграничное доверие человека. человек, живущий во тьме, особенно чувствителен к свету. я, не приемля в себе самообман, особенно чувствителен к подводным камням, уловкам, манипуляциям. в этом плане - я некий смотрящий. тех же троллей (особенно когда они сами не понимают что они тролли) чувствую нутром. я специально иногда пишу в дурацкой манере, чтобы привлечь их внимание, а потом вскрыть нутро, знаю на что они ведутся. зато на ресурсе становится чище и интереснее. да и развлечение неплохое, потому что никто ничего не может противопоставить. только одному человеку удавалось меня потроллить (торквемаде), но он сам в этом признавался. это обычные "пацанские тёрки", когда два человека близкие по уровню интеллекта начинают делить территорию. потом всё устаканилось.
  держи картинку кстати

----------


## Заблудшая

> хочу лишь заглянуть в бездну. я помню образ дитя и бездна из "Иосифа и его братьев" Томаса Манна, помню, что ребёнок хотел, чтобы луна увидела его обнажённым.


 И как, выходит? 



> я уже написал вверху - нельзя смотреть и не воздействовать. тут было несколько ПГМщиков, но они, видимо, читают не те книги. в христианских методиках есть множество простых, но очень важных и тонких вещей, которые просто никто не удосуживается объяснить на пальцах. христианину нельзя даже посмотреть косо, взгляд должен быть открыт, нельзя быть плохим, потому что на него тоже ориентируются, подражают. если ты в чём-то сомневаешься, то оно не стоит твоего внимания. в жизни должно быть нечто самое главное, последнее, от чего ты откажешься, если вся вселенная будет против тебя. если нет точки, с которой ты смотришь, то ты будешь болтаться в мирах других людей, они будут тебя делать такими, какими хотят тебя видеть. это сущий ад, потому что люди со страшным ужасом боятся, что человек найдёт себя, буквально срываются с цепи, потому что себя большинство давно похоронили и живут на уровне животных.


 Ну просто про меня написано...Точка неустойчивая, легко попадаю под чужое влияние, и осознаю это прекрасно. Поэтому сопротивляюсь, стараюсь держать дистанцию. То есть, выход из тела мне противопоказан? 
А я уже даже книжку скачала - Бореев "Сознательные выходы из тела", хочу попробовать.



> только одному человеку удавалось меня потроллить (торквемаде), но он сам в этом признавался. это обычные "пацанские тёрки", когда два человека близкие по уровню интеллекта начинают делить территорию. потом всё устаканилось.


 Прочла много тем тут, такого человека вроде не видела...Или он не на этом форуме? 



> держи картинку кстати


 Понравилась, резонирует с моими ощущениями. Только акул бы добавить...

----------


## _lamer

> И как, выходит?


   если разденешься при луне



> Поэтому сопротивляюсь, стараюсь держать дистанцию. То есть, выход из тела мне противопоказан?


 


> А я уже даже книжку скачала - Бореев "Сознательные выходы из тела", хочу попробовать.


   вопрос некорректен.
  с точкой даж не знаю..у каждого она своя..если вообще есть. моя точка там, где меня ненавидят.



> Или он не на этом форуме?


   с того форума, на который я тебе давал ссылку в личке. 



> Только акул бы добавить...


   акул нет, только медузы, но их не видно.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> не себя, а теорему Гёделя. попробую на память (могу сделать неточность) - и на непротиворечивость и неполноту арифметических систем второго порядка, где имеется ноль, натуральные числа, сложение. вроде бы простейшая система, а вот любая другая, тем более человеческая, живая будет бесконечно сложнее. поясню почему - всё самое живое действительно танцует - что сложнее всего описывать науке? правильно - движение потоков воды, воздуха, взаимодействие множества гравитационных сил. они округлы. наука - квадратна. она в пределах ньютоновского "измерения" пытается всё оквадратить, чтобы точно вычислить. когда явления выходит за рамки квадратности, наука прибегает ко всяким переменным, не имеющим отношения к действительности, к примерному значению и т.д.


 Опять очередной абстрактный ответ без конкретики. 
На тему танцев природы можно сколько угодно выдумывать, главное не обращаться к конкретным примерам явлений. А добавь к этому отличные от нашей планеты миры, где течет азот вместо воды. Выход за пределы нашего четырехмерного пространства... Так вообще танцбол вырисовывается вселенский. Математика, фрактал, элементарная геометрия Вселенной, принцип минимума энергии - и никаких танцев во Вселенной. Ни надо применять литературу там, где ей быть не уместно.

----------


## _lamer

> и надо применять литературу там, где ей быть не уместно.


   единственно, что здесь не уместно, так это ты. пеши с ашипками кандидатскую и покажь её декану, пусть вставит тебе по первое число. твои бАзоны никакого отношения к теме топика не имеют.

----------


## Заблудшая

> если разденешься при луне


 Это же бессмысленно.



> вопрос некорректен.
>  с точкой даж не знаю..у каждого она своя..если вообще есть. моя точка там, где меня ненавидят.


 Ну да, я ведь все равно попробую, хоть ты и говорил, что перед смертью лучше не рыпаться никуда. Последнее от чего ты откажешься перед концом - это ненависть к тебе? Зачем за нее цепляться?
Нашла на том форуме, одно из ранних твоих сообщений о ненависти к себе. Оно, наверное, и есть ответ на мой вопрос...



> с того форума, на который я тебе давал ссылку в личке.


 Понятно, поищу...



> акул нет, только медузы, но их не видно.


 Лучше бы акулы, их издалека видно. И они ничего от тебя не оставят, а медузы только обожгут и отравят...

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> единственно, что здесь не уместно, так это ты. пеши с ашипками кандидатскую и покажь её декану, пусть вставит тебе по первое число. твои бАзоны никакого отношения к теме топика не имеют.


 Только для тебя половлю блох в любом твоем сообщении, мой кандидатский болтун.
Это годится.



> хочу лишь заглянуть в бездну.


 Докладываю, мой дражайший бредонос, все предложения в русском языке начинают с большой буквы – 1 класс.



> я помню образ _дитя и бездна_ из "Иосифа и его братьев" Томаса Манна, помню, что ребёнок хотел, чтобы луна увидела его обнажённым.


 См. выше.
Лови блох чаще!

----------


## _lamer

> Это же бессмысленно.


   сегодня да.



> Ну да, я ведь все равно попробую


   поэтому лучше просто попробовать, а не спрашивать. потом можешь рассказать что узрела.



> Зачем за нее цепляться?


   для меня это центр моей жизни. у меня полтора года назад был невероятный опыт: ты как-будто из божьих рук зачинаешься как светлая сущность, душевный эмбрион, и на твоём пути мир сплошной ненависти, которая не приемлет настоящей любви, только эгоизм. я вижу эту ненависть, но мне всё равно - я готов идти и раздать себя, я абсолютно свободен, но делаю шаг в бездну, иначе ты не можешь, потому что ты светишься изнутри. столкнувшись с чужим негативом, человек отвергает центр самого себя, и тогда мир уже не трогает его. я тоже отрекался, но сумел вернуться на 20 с лишним лет назад и понять что же произошло за все эти годы, особенно ещё до рождения. к слову, отец хотел аборт, бил беременную мной мать. насколько я понимаю, ценой псих.отклонений, я пытался защититься от этой лавины негатива.
  противостояние враждебной среде возвращает меня туда, где я отрёкся от себя снова и снова. я ещё не списал себя в тираж и надеюсь вернуться и снова стать хорошим человеком. 



> И они ничего от тебя не оставят


   не думаю. часто даже кость не могут сломать, просто сдирают с ноги или руки мясо и кожу.

----------


## _lamer

> Только для тебя половлю блох в любом твоем сообщении


   да пожалуйста. только потом не удивись, если администрация обратит внимание на твой флуд. Очень Важный тоже важничал, однако, что-то давно не вижу его умных речей. тебя ожидает такое же позорище и забытие веков)



> все предложения в русском языке начинают с большой буквы – 1 класс.


   я это знаю, но таков мой авторский стиль. иногда пишу как положено по правилам. ты понимаешь, что смазал глупость, а всё равно пишешь. на что надеешься?

----------


## Заблудшая

> для меня это центр моей жизни. у меня полтора года назад был невероятный опыт: ты как-будто из божьих рук зачинаешься как светлая сущность, душевный эмбрион, и на твоём пути мир сплошной ненависти, которая не приемлет настоящей любви, только эгоизм. я вижу эту ненависть, но мне всё равно - я готов идти и раздать себя, я абсолютно свободен, но делаю шаг в бездну, иначе ты не можешь, потому что ты светишься изнутри. столкнувшись с чужим негативом, человек отвергает центр самого себя, и тогда мир уже не трогает его. я тоже отрекался, но сумел вернуться на 20 с лишним лет назад и понять что же произошло за все эти годы, особенно ещё до рождения. к слову, отец хотел аборт, бил беременную мной мать. насколько я понимаю, ценой псих.отклонений, я пытался защититься от этой лавины негатива.
>  противостояние враждебной среде возвращает меня туда, где я отрёкся от себя снова и снова. я ещё не списал себя в тираж и надеюсь вернуться и снова стать хорошим человеком.


 Такие травмы из детства нам неподвластны, я думаю...Это как физическая инвалидность, можно делать вид, что ее нет, но жизнь от этого не изменится, можно принять - но я не знаю, станут ли меньше от этого страдания.
Разве эта светлая сущность не может повлиять на окружающую ненависть, рассеять ее, или в ней, в сущности, все же осталась темная сторона, которая взаимодействует с ненавистью из вне? Ты сам выше писал:



> познание и воздействие на среду идут рука об руку. мы никогда не можем увидеть "вещь в себе", мы всегда воздействуем на предмет и видим отражение воздействия.


 Внушает чувство безысходности мысль, что цена усилий не стоит результата...



> не думаю. часто даже кость не могут сломать, просто сдирают с ноги или руки мясо и кожу.


 Другие налетят, почуяв кровь. Они не настолько жестоки, чтобы отпускать своих жертв.

----------


## _lamer

> можно принять - но я не знаю, станут ли меньше от этого страдания.


   страдание становится более осознанным, не по мелочам, оно стягивает твою жизненную энергию к патогенному ядру твоей личности, и ты уже борешься по-настоящему. а страдание..иногда можно получать от него удовольствие. но больше проблема в другом - можешь терпеть, а вот принять позитив никак, особенно откуда-то извне. кажется, что потеряешь себя.



> или в ней, в сущности, все же осталась темная сторона


   думаю, эта тёмная сторона - это наследие предков. у Юнга есть термин "коллективного бессознательного" - зов предков может услышать каждый, люди связаны друг с другом таинственным образом. плохие родители перекладывают свои проблемы на детей, те на своих и так до тех пор пока они не разрешатся или не наступит апокалипсис зомби, уродов или чего-то в таком духе. с одной стороны, человеку навязано рождение, никто сам себя не зачал, с другой, в рождении есть какой-то особый смысл, ты связан с людьми, ты не ангел и изнутри взаимодействуешь со всеми людьми, в одной упряжке. я познал что такое быть в одной упряжке и делить самое плохое.



> Внушает чувство безысходности мысль, что цена усилий не стоит результата


   а зачем вещь в себе? думаю, это тайна, как у Иоанна Богослова - каждый получит камень, на котором будет его истинное имя, никто из людей не будет знать его. я был близок с кем-то..с людьми..и..мне грустно..я понимаю, что в этом есть зерно правды - есть "я", которое никто не знает, а я всегда пытался в него проникнуть, потому что потерял себя.

----------


## Заблудшая

> страдание становится более осознанным, не по мелочам, оно стягивает твою жизненную энергию к патогенному ядру твоей личности, и ты уже борешься по-настоящему. а страдание..иногда можно получать от него удовольствие. но больше проблема в другом - можешь терпеть, а вот принять позитив никак, особенно откуда-то извне. кажется, что потеряешь себя.


 Значит страдание станет сильнее? Не каждый справиться сможет, если жизненной энергии слишком мало, а источников для пополнения практически нет. И ты только начав борьбу - уже проиграл. Легче закрыть глаза и жить под наркозом...



> думаю, эта тёмная сторона - это наследие предков. у Юнга есть термин "коллективного бессознательного" - зов предков может услышать каждый, люди связаны друг с другом таинственным образом. плохие родители перекладывают свои проблемы на детей, те на своих и так до тех пор пока они не разрешатся или не наступит апокалипсис зомби, уродов или чего-то в таком духе. с одной стороны, человеку навязано рождение, никто сам себя не зачал, с другой, в рождении есть какой-то особый смысл, ты связан с людьми, ты не ангел и изнутри взаимодействуешь со всеми людьми, в одной упряжке. я познал что такое быть в одной упряжке и делить самое плохое.


 А я не верю в апокалипсис. Я хоть и максималистка, но думаю, существует баланс энергий, он искажается порой, но приходит в норму, рано или поздно. Коллективное бессознательное - все же не одно и то же, что травмы детства, не назвала бы его темной стороной сущности - скорее некий набор инструментов психики и наследственных мотиваций, без которых просто не выжить.



> а зачем вещь в себе? думаю, это тайна, как у Иоанна Богослова - каждый получит камень, на котором будет его истинное имя, никто из людей не будет знать его. я был близок с кем-то..с людьми..и..мне грустно..я понимаю, что в этом есть зерно правды - есть "я", которое никто не знает, а я всегда пытался в него проникнуть, потому что потерял себя


 Перечитывала несколько раз, но так и не смогла понять, что за камень ты имеешь в виду... Для меня всегда было очевидным, что человек никогда не сможет узнать другого полностью. Да даже самостоятельно в себе разобраться настолько, чтобы узнать "кто же я" - практически невозможно.

----------


## _lamer

> Значит страдание станет сильнее?


   да. проиграет каждый. человек ничтожен перед лицом вселенной. даже вот я рассказывал про "живое небо, существо" - даже это невообразимо страшно..загадочно..непонятно..ощущение бесконечности..без конца..края вселенной..непознаваемость в принципе.
  а энергию..наоборот - все силы просыпаются..ты оживаешь чтобы умереть. когда у меня была самая тяжёлая из случавшихся депр, я больше всего хотел, чтобы произошёл взрыв, который я мог бы видеть, сидя на холме; он бы приближался, усиливая отчаяние, но это то, чего я желал больше всего на свете. я никогда не любил жизнь как тогда. видимо, я не умею радоваться без мысли о том, что она будет последней.



> Коллективное бессознательное - все же не одно и то же, что травмы детства


   да, не одно. я про единство говорил. у Юнга есть хорошая статья про архаизмы психики - современный человек на довербальном уровне тоже мыслит символикой древнего человека, который видел жизнь лучше, понятнее. он мог увидеть в горе великана, в бегущей лани - юную девушку, но потом пришли такие как Аристотель и начали резать правду-матку о том, что это фантазии. какой смысл жить тем, что тебе не нужно и не интересно..с точки зрения науки мильярд долларов на моём столе - это нечто невообразимое, дорогое..а для меня лишь мусор..я не люблю деньги и мир, которых их любит. нельзя любить деньги и чувствовать природу, я кажется, повторяюсь, но это, видимо, больная тема, т.к. мне всегда старались внушить обратное.



> камень


   камень - это из апокалипсиса. запомнился этот символ. ну..вижу, что ты так же мыслишь по этому поводу..но мне от осознания не лучше. человек не может быть абсолютно один..не может быть и всеми познан до конца..странное противоречие. наверное, нужно умереть, душа проще личности, ненужные вопросы спадут сами собой.

----------


## Заблудшая

> а энергию..наоборот - все силы просыпаются..ты оживаешь чтобы умереть. когда у меня была самая тяжёлая из случавшихся депр, я больше всего хотел, чтобы произошёл взрыв, который я мог бы видеть, сидя на холме; он бы приближался, усиливая отчаяние, но это то, чего я желал больше всего на свете. я никогда не любил жизнь как тогда. видимо, я не умею радоваться без мысли о том, что она будет последней.


 Больше всего цепляешься за жизнь, когда хочешь умереть? Может просто уходит страх, блокирующий твою энергию и волю к жизни?



> да, не одно. я про единство говорил. у Юнга есть хорошая статья про архаизмы психики - современный человек на довербальном уровне тоже мыслит символикой древнего человека, который видел жизнь лучше, понятнее. он мог увидеть в горе великана, в бегущей лани - юную девушку, но потом пришли такие как Аристотель и начали резать правду-матку о том, что это фантазии. какой смысл жить тем, что тебе не нужно и не интересно


 Читаю сейчас статью о концепции коллективного бессознательного. Эти архетипы - не понимаю, какую функцию они в себе несут...Проще было бы жить, если бы их вовсе не существовало. Тогда человек смог бы реагировать на различные ситуации в жизни, опираясь либо только на свой личный жизненный опыт, либо оценивать их беспристрастно, если такового опыта нет.



> но мне от осознания не лучше. человек не может быть абсолютно один..не может быть и всеми познан до конца..странное противоречие


 Не нахожу это противоречием, скорее золотая середина. Если кто-то тебя познает до конца, ты уже нарушен, вывернут наизнанку...Хорошо, что всегда есть потайной мирок внутри себя, куда нет доступа никому.

----------


## _lamer

> Может просто уходит страх, блокирующий твою энергию и волю к жизни?


   воли не осталось..и так..чтобы выбраться из глубочайшего болота..пришлось умереть много раз. для меня это теперь вопрос случая, судьбы, а не собственных усилий. я сейчас ничего не могу во многом потому, что шёл когда уже не мог идти.



> либо оценивать их беспристрастно, если такового опыта нет.


   у всех есть опыт. все дети кидаются снежками, шлёпают по лужам, прыгают от радости просто так. архетипы - это самый фундаментальный опыт, тот, который есть у всех. как раз вербальный и инфо опыт - такой есть не у всех..или он очень разный.



> Хорошо, что всегда есть потайной мирок внутри себя, куда нет доступа никому.


   видимо, я слишком открытый и наивный человек - хочется обратного. хотя и не с каждым. на поверхностном уровне я вообще непознаваем, а с теми, с кем сблизился, как раз хочется вывернуться наизнанку и от человека хочешь того же. как показал опыт - это малоосуществимо. надежда пока не умерла, я ещё не решил буду ли дальше волком-одиночкой или ещё раз попробую.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Я не думаю, что о человеческом восприятии уместно судить в ключе - это абсолютно верно либо абсолютно не так. К тому же, на мой взгляд, эта часть картины очень важна, потому что, помогает другим людям взглянуть на мир и свою ситуацию под другим углом. Не знаю, что хуже, высокомерие или лицемерие.


 Смотреть нужно на реальные картины. Поверишь в ложные, выйдешь из депрессии, начнешь жить, разоблачишь ложь и уйдешь в еще более глубокую депрессию(И не дай Бог с фатальным исходом.). Лучше держаться правды.




> да пожалуйста. только потом не удивись, если администрация обратит внимание на твой флуд. Очень Важный тоже важничал, однако, что-то давно не вижу его умных речей. тебя ожидает такое же позорище и забытие веков)


 А что до моего флуда. Ну я даже не собираюсь отрицать своей вины, как и твоей, впрочем. Со своей стороны готов понести суровое, но справедливое наказание по всей строгости законов революционного времени. Поэтому заранее извиняюсь перед всеми читателями темы за то, что гада в лицо называю гадом, а не человеком нетрадиционной этической ориентации.
Что же касается банов, позорищ и прочего забвения в векАх. На вряд ли человека, который отправил в блок сотни тысяч, напугает бан на форуме. Это страх для школьника вроде тебя.




> я это знаю, но таков мой авторский стиль. иногда пишу как положено по правилам. ты понимаешь, что смазал глупость, а всё равно пишешь. на что надеешься?


 Ну раз ты у нас автор, то соблаговоли принять к сведению и руководству «От критики мы хотим, чтобы она осмыслила перед нами то, чем мы увлекаемся часто безотчетно, чтобы она привела в некоторую систему и объяснила нам наши собственные впечатления. А если уже после этого окажется, что наши впечатления ошибочны, что результаты их вредны или что мы приписываем автору то, чего в нем нет, - пусть тогда критика займется разрешением наших заблуждений, но опять-таки на основании того, что дает нам сам автор.» (с) Н. А. Добролюбов

----------


## Заблудшая

> воли не осталось..и так..чтобы выбраться из глубочайшего болота..пришлось умереть много раз. для меня это теперь вопрос случая, судьбы, а не собственных усилий. я сейчас ничего не могу во многом потому, что шёл когда уже не мог идти.


 Ты лукавишь. Человек, у которого, не осталось воли к жизни, не может переступать через себя, делать усилия, для решения проблем. То же путешествие? Чтобы снова идти, может дать себе отдохнуть для этого, восстановить резервы?



> у всех есть опыт. все дети кидаются снежками, шлёпают по лужам, прыгают от радости просто так. архетипы - это самый фундаментальный опыт, тот, который есть у всех. как раз вербальный и инфо опыт - такой есть не у всех..или он очень разный.


 Пример с детьми не очень правильный...Архетипы существуют только у людей, как же объяснить, что абсолютно любые дети, зверята, тоже играют, возятся друг с другом - это просто способ познавать мир и себя в нем, так и появляется опыт. Или я неправильно поняла твою формулировку...



> видимо, я слишком открытый и наивный человек - хочется обратного. хотя и не с каждым. на поверхностном уровне я вообще непознаваем, а с теми, с кем сблизился, как раз хочется вывернуться наизнанку и от человека хочешь того же. как показал опыт - это малоосуществимо. надежда пока не умерла, я ещё не решил буду ли дальше волком-одиночкой или ещё раз попробую.


 Вывернуться наизнанку и получить то же в ответ - значит впасть в зависимость и отдать огромную власть над собой в руки другого человека, и получить такую же над ним. И то и другое слишком опасно последствиями, ведь не все умеют правильно распоряжаться такой властью.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Смотреть нужно на реальные картины. Поверишь в ложные, выйдешь из депрессии, начнешь жить, разоблачишь ложь и уйдешь в еще более глубокую депрессию(И не дай Бог с фатальным исходом.). Лучше держаться правды.


 Я не знаю, где правда...Для меня это то, что помогает лучше узнать себя. Сейчас взгляд не во вне направлен, а внутрь, даже не депрессия, а лабиринт в собственной голове. А картины, наполненные бессмысленными образами для одного, другому способны рассказать о многом.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Я не знаю, где правда...Для меня это то, что помогает лучше узнать себя. Сейчас взгляд не во вне направлен, а внутрь, даже не депрессия, а лабиринт в собственной голове. А картины, наполненные бессмысленными образами для одного, другому способны рассказать о многом.


 Правда в том, что ты интересный, разумный и полезный для общества человек. По развороту сообщений это видно. Ты сама сторонишься общества. Поэтому договорись с собой в первую очередь и не откладывай диалог на завтра. Будущим живут только дети, взрослые в настоящем.

----------


## _lamer

> Человек, у которого, не осталось воли к жизни, не может переступать через себя, делать усилия, для решения проблем


   я бы так сказал..воли к жизни без экстрима...т.е. я могу пройти ещё одну войну..но в мирных условиях зачахну..я ставил себя в такие условия, что необходимо было биться. страх тоже гнал меня, а страх, когда он постоянный, это ненормально. это изматывает. вот я и устал.



> Чтобы снова идти, может дать себе отдохнуть для этого, восстановить резервы?


   если уйду, то уже не вернусь точно..хотя, уходя, я мыслил таким же образом, почему и выжил. просто теперь на самом деле резерва нет. я пока "отдыхаю", но надо будет всё равно что-то решать. пока не знаю. понимание может придти неожиданно. думаю, не раньше моего долечивания.



> Архетипы


   только у людей? а разве есть животные? есть эмоции. год назад я видел мир именно так - щенята щенятся..козлята козлятся..ворон летит, орёл парит..орёл..небесный взгляд. природа и человек были едины, так оно и есть, если освободиться от мусора внутри. та же катана создана для того, чтобы пролить море крови, а потом мужчина сравнил бы брови женщины с ней. я говорил и писал то, чего никто не мог понять, но это было красиво. я видел мир, в котором жили влюблённые поэты. просто мой опыт вИдения мира был отягощён болезнями и людским негативом.



> И то и другое слишком опасно последствиями


   осознаю, но я бы рискнул..слишком устал защищаться..по-моему, иначе вообще нельзя..либо так..либо я буду как волк-одиночка до конца жизни. у быдла всё проще - баш на баш. так не могу.




> Это страх для школьника вроде тебя.


   мне 25 лет, какая школа. в 2005м закончил 11й класс. выпей какую-нибудь таблетку уже.



> А если уже после этого окажется, что наши впечатления ошибочны, что результаты их вредны или что мы приписываем автору то, чего в нем нет


   энергия интеллигенции..ненавижу интеллигенцию. то, что они пишут, ставят в театре. лживые люди, слова которых ничего не стоят. ах простите извините. неудивительно, что революция почти стёрла этот слой гнили.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Правда в том, что ты интересный, разумный и полезный для общества человек. По развороту сообщений это видно. Ты сама сторонишься общества. Поэтому договорись с собой в первую очередь и не откладывай диалог на завтра. Будущим живут только дети, взрослые в настоящем.


  Спасибо, конечно, но я не чувствую того, что я интересный и полезный человек. Веду переговоры с собой. Теперь еще больше запуталась чем, когда пришла на этот форум...

----------


## Заблудшая

> я бы так сказал..воли к жизни без экстрима...т.е. я могу пройти ещё одну войну..но в мирных условиях зачахну..я ставил себя в такие условия, что необходимо было биться. страх тоже гнал меня, а страх, когда он постоянный, это ненормально. это изматывает. вот я и устал.


 Когда всего два способа взаимодействия с миром - нападение и защита, это кого угодно измотает...



> только у людей? а разве есть животные? есть эмоции. год назад я видел мир именно так - щенята щенятся..козлята козлятся..ворон летит, орёл парит..орёл..небесный взгляд. природа и человек были едины, так оно и есть, если освободиться от мусора внутри. та же катана создана для того, чтобы пролить море крови, а потом мужчина сравнил бы брови женщины с ней. я говорил и писал то, чего никто не мог понять, но это было красиво. я видел мир, в котором жили влюблённые поэты. просто мой опыт вИдения мира был отягощён болезнями и людским негативом.


 Мне кажется, чувство единства с природой и есть гармония. Но она как-то плохо совмещается с жизнью в социуме - по крайней мере, мне это сложно представить...



> осознаю, но я бы рискнул..слишком устал защищаться..по-моему, иначе вообще нельзя..либо так..либо я буду как волк-одиночка до конца жизни. у быдла всё проще - баш на баш. так не могу.


 Ведь ты хочешь именно этого - баш на баш...Только еще хуже, взаимный душевный садомазохизм. Хотя может быть, это только мне со своей фобической позиции кажется жутковатым...

----------


## _lamer

> Мне кажется, чувство единства с природой и есть гармония. Но она как-то плохо совмещается с жизнью в социуме - по крайней мере, мне это сложно представить...


   в социуме нужно любить деньги - тогда всё будет о'кей! мне есть за что зацепиться - мне нравятся хорошие вещи, стильные. ну ещё на выпивку мог бы тратить деньги, а так никаких зацепок..к деньгам равнодушен. а если любить природу..конечно, она откроет свои секреты, но для этого необходимо уезжать из города - город душит человека, в городе он мыслит иначе. почти год я был за городом, работал на ферме, в поле, это иная жизнь, но отсюда - из жизни городской - она представляется унылой. когда туда уже приехал, тогда здорово, начинаешь ценить мелочи. тот, кто не любит деньги, не хочет карьеры и славы, тот не сломается от отсутствия инета, телевизора, радио. кто туда уезжает, везя с собой часть города, тот, конечно, либо начинает свои левые игры (как тот мужик, который меня хотел сжить с пасеки, чтобы продавать налево мёд), либо впадает в уныние и сваливает.



> Ведь ты хочешь именно этого - баш на баш...


   не так. нужно тоньше смотреть на этот вопрос. когда мужик и баба живут вместе, каждый требует от другого - бесплатная постель, бесплатные вещи, квартира. это нечто внешнее - хочешь иметь её? покупай ей вещи, талоны на салоны. у неё такой же расклад - хочешь шмоток - давай ему. у меня другое. я ни от кого ничего не хочу требовать и сам не хочу ничего делать потому что обязан. я хочу чтобы это было дитя свободы - я хочу, я желаю. мы просто с этим шизофреническим обществом забыли что это такое - просто желать и думать что так оно и должно быть. так дети часто мыслят, но потому что не различают "я" и "мир". более зрелый человек может различать, но при этом верить, что люди не так плохи, какими даже себе кажутся. это опять из разряда "видеть-верить-воздействовать", но для этого, конечно, нужна сила. слабая вера-видение-воздействие встретят сопротивление в другом человеке, я же хочу накрутить по максимуму, если это возможно. да и нужно учитывать, что при таком раскладе у меня не будет заднего хода, я устал и не выдержу больше кидалова. при этом зачем мне нужно, чтобы человек так же рисковал - не потому, что я хочу гарантий, а потому что это вопрос доверия - ему это нужно так же как и мне. большинство м-ж живут без доверия и треплются о _своих_ на стороне и не в лучших красках - этого никто не может отрицать, объективные данные. везде, во всём мире можно услышать как мужик или баба в однополой компании обсирают других. это мир без доверия. я могу быть даже где-то плохим человеком, жестоким, но знаю, что могу создать доверительные отношения. без этого ничего не имеет смысла.



> Только еще хуже, взаимный душевный садомазохизм


   нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы мучить друг друга) люблю и ненавижу..это часть чего-то одного..что ускользает от понимания. обычные люди не ненавидят своих жён и мужей - им наплевать. просто они их бесят, раздражают. раздражение и ненависть - совершенно разные вещи. причина их раздражения - фрустрация эгоистического желания, никакой мистики, остальное, как говорится, от лукавого.

----------


## _lamer



----------


## Pechalka

> не так. нужно тоньше смотреть на этот вопрос. когда мужик и баба живут вместе, каждый требует от другого - бесплатная постель, бесплатные вещи, квартира. это нечто внешнее - хочешь иметь её? покупай ей вещи, талоны на салоны. у неё такой же расклад - хочешь шмоток - давай ему. у меня другое. я ни от кого ничего не хочу требовать и сам не хочу ничего делать потому что обязан. я хочу чтобы это было дитя свободы - я хочу, я желаю. мы просто с этим шизофреническим обществом забыли что это такое - просто желать и думать что так оно и должно быть. так дети часто мыслят, но потому что не различают "я" и "мир". более зрелый человек может различать, но при этом верить, что люди не так плохи, какими даже себе кажутся. это опять из разряда "видеть-верить-воздействовать", но для этого, конечно, нужна сила. слабая вера-видение-воздействие встретят сопротивление в другом человеке, я же хочу накрутить по максимуму, если это возможно. да и нужно учитывать, что при таком раскладе у меня не будет заднего хода, я устал и не выдержу больше кидалова. при этом зачем мне нужно, чтобы человек так же рисковал - не потому, что я хочу гарантий, а потому что это вопрос доверия - ему это нужно так же как и мне. большинство м-ж живут без доверия и треплются о _своих_ на стороне и не в лучших красках - этого никто не может отрицать, объективные данные. везде, во всём мире можно услышать как мужик или баба в однополой компании обсирают других. это мир без доверия. я могу быть даже где-то плохим человеком, жестоким, но знаю, что могу создать доверительные отношения. без этого ничего не имеет смысла.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Прекрасно понимаю, что писать о своих проблемах дело абсолютно бессмысленное и нужное лишь только носителю этих самых проблем, так говорят, по-крайней мере. Тем не менее, я впервые решилась рассказать кому-то о своей проблеме. Решение уже принято и до нового года я не доживу , если не брать в расчет шанс на "чудесное спасение". Я - социофобка. В 17 лет перестала выходить из квартиры вообще, сейчас мне 22. Не скаду, что очень тоскую по человеческому общению, я всегда была одиночкой, но накатывает периодами. Порой просто выть охота от одиночества, тогда обычно регистрируюсь в какой-нибудь онлайн игре либо форуме (реже, форумы предпочитаю читать, а не писать там), нахожу собеседников, легче становится немножко, но очень быстро устаю и просто ухожу, возвращаюсь на "накатанную" - книги, игры. Увлечений так таковых нет, читать люблю, гимнастикой заниматься. Это из детства все, читать всегда любила, и спортивная была. Скорее даже не спорт, а "общение" с телом, если можно так сказать. Занималась йогой уже в "изоляции" по книгам, бросила из-за того, что не получалось расслабиться толком, в йоге это важно. С нервами вообще не в ладах, приступы паранойи, даже дома, о выходе на улицу не могу даже думать - мутнеет в голове и ноги подкашиваются. Нервная анорексия...Нет, я не ходячий скелет, вешу вполне нормально - 46 кг при росте 163, но мне с едойтяжело - постепенно отказываюсь все от большего кол-ва продуктов. Просто отвращение возникает и все тут. Я вегетарианка, это нормально, считаю это частью своей сущности. Но теперь из того что  я могу есть остались фрукты, некоторые сухофрукты, овощи, рис, гречка и овсянка. Ни жареного, ни мучного, ни сладкого, и это не из -за дурацкого здорового образа жизни, а из-за больной головы. Пью только чай зеленый без добавок и воду простую из бутылок. Но мучает больше всего не это, а чувство вины. Образование у меня не закончено даже школьное - 11 класс из-за фобии закончить так и не смогла, соц.жизнью не живу, про работу вообще молчу. Сижу на шее у матери, которая, человек пусть и не плохой, но приземленный, из тех, кто не может понять мое состояние...Она видит, что плохо мне и вынуждена тащить эту лямку вместе со мной...А я вижу ее надежды, она говорит постоянно о том, что будет, когда я стану "нормальной", смотрит будто не на меня, а на мою будущую туманную перспективу. Как могу стараюсь донести, что все ожидания, связанныесо мной, приведут лишь к разочарованию. Мне сложно думать, как она переживет мой суицид. Но я отягощаю ее и сама так больше не могу. Дни тянутся какой-то бесконечной серой пеленой и больше всего я боюсь, что в этом бессмысленном ожидании когда-нибудь пойму, что я уже старею, а все по-прежнему. Суицид - как способ обрести хоть какой-то контроль, сделать свой выбор. Ничего не жду, хотелось просто выговориться. Простите за ошибки - пишу с телефона.


  у тебя как минимум физическое истощение, зря ты ведёшь вегетарианский образ жизни. Первое что тебе нужно сделать это сходить к врачу и решить вопрос с потерей аппетита. Мало ешь поэтому постоянно нет сил. Тут уже даже дело не в той ситуации в которой ты оказалось, а дело в том что организму просто хреново, отсюда и депрессия. 46 кг это мало, ты со временем просто высохнешь.

----------


## Pechalka

У меня тоже потеря аппетита,когда дома сижу.Когда схожу на улицу(иногда) аппетит просыпается.Но у меня нет физического истощения,сил у меня нормально,только бессоница мучает.

----------


## Заблудшая

> не так. нужно тоньше смотреть на этот вопрос. когда мужик и баба живут вместе, каждый требует от другого - бесплатная постель, бесплатные вещи, квартира. это нечто внешнее - хочешь иметь её? покупай ей вещи, талоны на салоны. у неё такой же расклад - хочешь шмоток - давай ему. у меня другое. я ни от кого ничего не хочу требовать и сам не хочу ничего делать потому что обязан. я хочу чтобы это было дитя свободы - я хочу, я желаю. мы просто с этим шизофреническим обществом забыли что это такое - просто желать и думать что так оно и должно быть. так дети часто мыслят, но потому что не различают "я" и "мир". более зрелый человек может различать, но при этом верить, что люди не так плохи, какими даже себе кажутся. это опять из разряда "видеть-верить-воздействовать", но для этого, конечно, нужна сила. слабая вера-видение-воздействие встретят сопротивление в другом человеке, я же хочу накрутить по максимуму, если это возможно. да и нужно учитывать, что при таком раскладе у меня не будет заднего хода, я устал и не выдержу больше кидалова. при этом зачем мне нужно, чтобы человек так же рисковал - не потому, что я хочу гарантий, а потому что это вопрос доверия - ему это нужно так же как и мне. большинство м-ж живут без доверия и треплются о своих на стороне и не в лучших красках - этого никто не может отрицать, объективные данные. везде, во всём мире можно услышать как мужик или баба в однополой компании обсирают других. это мир без доверия. я могу быть даже где-то плохим человеком, жестоким, но знаю, что могу создать доверительные отношения. без этого ничего не имеет смысла.


 Я могу тебя понять, но...Ведь потребительские отношения реальность не только во взаимодействии мужчины и женщины, а в отношении любого человека с миром и с собой самим. Не будет еды - не будет энергии, не будешь следить за здоровьем - будешь болеть, возможно не самые удачные примеры, но суть ясна.
Дети часто желают, просто желают, что-нибудь несбыточное...Часто ли эти желания сбываются? 
Про доверие и взаимоуважение тема совсем отдельная - даже не знаю, что и сказать по этому поводу. Если человек связывает свою жизнь с тем, кто ему не доверяет и кто его не уважает - может он именно этого заслуживает?
Ты хочешь большего, чем простые "рыночные" отношения - отдать все и получить все, так тоже бывает, наверное, но это скорее подарок судьбы, которого не ждешь и не готовишься, это просто случается. И многим, он просто-напросто не нужен, или они боятся его принять...



> нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы мучить друг друга) люблю и ненавижу..это часть чего-то одного..что ускользает от понимания. обычные люди не ненавидят своих жён и мужей - им наплевать. просто они их бесят, раздражают. раздражение и ненависть - совершенно разные вещи. причина их раздражения - фрустрация эгоистического желания, никакой мистики, остальное, как говорится, от лукавого.


 А где гарантия, что два "дитя свободы" проснувшись однажды утром, поймут, что порыв прошел и больше их ничего не связывает. Ведь принуждение себя приведет к тому же наплевательству, а позже - к раздражению. Или один из них остынет, что еще больнее...

----------


## _lamer

> Просто отвращение возникает и все тут


   что-то раньше не обратил внимания на это. я много передач по телеку пересмотрел, в которых девушки-модели подавляли либидо и желание есть. потом это переходило в некую холодную страсть. отвращение - вещь всегда напрямую связанная с подавленным либидо. много раз проверял как отношение к желанию трансформирует его - сначала в страх, подавленный страх может перерасти в тошноту либо в сладострастную такую злость бабки, ненавидящей шалав, подавленная тошнота уже переходит в отвращение ко всему сексуальному. при этом нужно помнить, что у моделей их демонстративность противоположна внутреннему желанию, по сути это перверсия, девиация здорового возбуждения, перешедшего в демонстративный нарциссизм. ещё подметил одну деталь: те же модели обычно выбирают довольно жёстких мужиков. думаю, им чтобы дойти до оргазма, нужна реальная жесть, с обычными не получится.

  "но это скорее подарок судьбы, которого не ждешь и не готовишься, это просто случается"
  у меня по-другому не бывает. до сих пор не было бы девушки. 
  "проснувшись однажды утром, поймут, что порыв прошел и больше их ничего не связывает"
  люди всё равно сближаются, сродняются, так сказать, роднятся..какое ещё слово подобрать. я не буду спорить, что надеюсь на маловероятное, но у меня больше вариантов нет, т.к. фуфло мне не нужно, я могу и один прожить, хоть на севере, хоть в горах, хоть в карцере.

----------


## Заблудшая

> у тебя как минимум физическое истощение, зря ты ведёшь вегетарианский образ жизни. Первое что тебе нужно сделать это сходить к врачу и решить вопрос с потерей аппетита. Мало ешь поэтому постоянно нет сил. Тут уже даже дело не в той ситуации в которой ты оказалось, а дело в том что организму просто хреново, отсюда и депрессия. 46 кг это мало, ты со временем просто высохнешь.


 Силы у меня есть, достаточно для моей жизни, я не сижу на месте и не депрессую - занимаюсь каждый день физическими упражнениями, спокойно сажусь на шпагат и могу сделать 120 упражнений пресса за раз, даже на голодный желудок)) Это ведь тоже дает силы - своего рода ежедневный ритуал. А вес...Только сегодня взвешивалась - уже 44, за пару дней -2 кг, в последнее время могу есть только фрукты. Но это неважно. Я не чувствую себя истощенной, моя проблема вовсе не в этом. И к тому же, я ведь вроде как выбираться и не собираюсь, а чем слабее будет организм, тем даже надежней.

----------


## Заблудшая

> что-то раньше не обратил внимания на это. я много передач по телеку пересмотрел, в которых девушки-модели подавляли либидо и желание есть. потом это переходило в некую холодную страсть. отвращение - вещь всегда напрямую связанная с подавленным либидо. много раз проверял как отношение к желанию трансформирует его - сначала в страх, подавленный страх может перерасти в тошноту либо в сладострастную такую злость бабки, ненавидящей шалав, подавленная тошнота уже переходит в отвращение ко всему сексуальному. при этом нужно помнить, что у моделей их демонстративность противоположна внутреннему желанию, по сути это перверсия, девиация здорового возбуждения, перешедшего в демонстративный нарциссизм. ещё подметил одну деталь: те же модели обычно выбирают довольно жёстких мужиков. думаю, им чтобы дойти до оргазма, нужна реальная жесть, с обычными не получится.


 Это из детства. Я, когда родилась, очень хорошо кушала, мама рассказывала. Но я этого не помню...Помню только, как уже в детском саду всегда оставалась последней в столовой, я стралась есть как другие дети, и мне казалось, что я ем быстро, но всегда оставалась одна с полной миской...И приходила тоолстая злющая нянечка и насильно пихала мне ложку в рот. иногда меня просто рвало - меня ставили в угол, вместо дневного сна. Это, правда, ничего не изменило. Уже после детского сада, отец запрещал мне вставать из-за стола, пока я все не съем - и я сидела долго, и даже засыпала там. Может быть это еще больше внушило мне отвращения...




> "но это скорее подарок судьбы, которого не ждешь и не готовишься, это просто случается"
>  у меня по-другому не бывает. до сих пор не было бы девушки. 
>  "проснувшись однажды утром, поймут, что порыв прошел и больше их ничего не связывает"
>  люди всё равно сближаются, сродняются, так сказать, роднятся..какое ещё слово подобрать. я не буду спорить, что надеюсь на маловероятное, но у меня больше вариантов нет, т.к. фуфло мне не нужно, я могу и один прожить, хоть на севере, хоть в горах, хоть в карцере.


 Наверное да, если они знают друг друга, как самих себя - они уже родные...Просто мне сложно представить себе такое...

----------


## _lamer

> Это из детства


   есть разные виды авторитарного поведения родителей. я больше привык к "анальному типу" - сиди прямо, держи правильно и т.п., обычно замечания по поводу действий - то забыл, это не так сделал. 
  в данном случаи иная акцентуация. мой маньячелло, о котором я рассказывал, пробовал обращаться к старцам, искал выхода из ситуации. ему дали один совет - съешь мыло. я сразу понял в чём смысл этой метафоры, но ему, возможно, понадобятся годы чтобы понять почему он в контрах с женщинами, бабками всякими. 
  а запихивание еды в рот, тошнота и пр. - это классика по Фрейду, подавленное либидо, к гадалке не ходи. если человек реально хочет, но вот так тупо подавляет, у него сразу появляются всяческие левые черты, он начинает делать всякую ересь и гадости, от которых получает определённую именно сексуальную разрядку или хотя бы удовлетворение от войны со всем сексуальным. те же Пусси Райт - это спина верующих, их подавленные желания. смотрю на этих злостных бабок, которые ненавидят девушек, и не ощущаю чистоты сердца, ощущаю только убитость себя без каких-либо целей, самобичевание, а толку никакого. 



> Просто мне сложно представить себе такое...


   конечно, у тебя ведь и опыта особого нет.

----------


## _lamer

за себя скажу - у меня девиации иного плана. я только сегодня задумался об этом, но меня давно привлекают сцены пыток - я смотрел их в кино, читал в книгах и примерял на себя. сегодня как никогда озарило - когда убиваешь в себе последнее хорошее, какие-то желания, то они никуда не исчезают, а превращаются в плохие. последнее, из того, что я нашёл интересного, это "курящий слоник" и "стоматолог". слоника все знают, но, оказывается, ему ещё дают прикурить гадких сигарет так, что человек выкашливает и выблёвывает свои внутренности. ужасная пытка. а стоматолог - это когда определённым образом обездвиживают, вставляют поперечно палку в рот и напильником жохают по передним зубам. не могу оторваться от реальных или художественных, но реалистичных сцен с отрезанием голов, пальцев и т.п.

----------


## Заблудшая

> есть разные виды авторитарного поведения родителей. я больше привык к "анальному типу" - сиди прямо, держи правильно и т.п., обычно замечания по поводу действий - то забыл, это не так сделал. 
>  в данном случаи иная акцентуация. мой маньячелло, о котором я рассказывал, пробовал обращаться к старцам, искал выхода из ситуации. ему дали один совет - съешь мыло. я сразу понял в чём смысл этой метафоры, но ему, возможно, понадобятся годы чтобы понять почему он в контрах с женщинами, бабками всякими. 
>  а запихивание еды в рот, тошнота и пр. - это классика по Фрейду, подавленное либидо, к гадалке не ходи. если человек реально хочет, но вот так тупо подавляет, у него сразу появляются всяческие левые черты, он начинает делать всякую ересь и гадости, от которых получает определённую именно сексуальную разрядку или хотя бы удовлетворение от войны со всем сексуальным. те же Пусси Райт - это спина верующих, их подавленные желания. смотрю на этих злостных бабок, которые ненавидят девушек, и не ощущаю чистоты сердца, ощущаю только убитость себя без каких-либо целей, самобичевание, а толку никакого.


 Спасибо за очередной диагноз. Ну значит, мне это было нужно, значит и сейчас нужно. Или может подскажешь, как мне "съесть мыло"?



> конечно, у тебя ведь и опыта особого нет.


 Запрещенный прием...Конечно же нет, я сама об этом знаю. А у тебя это тоже разрядка, постоянно бить в больную точку?



> за себя скажу - у меня девиации иного плана. я только сегодня задумался об этом, но меня давно привлекают сцены пыток - я смотрел их в кино, читал в книгах и примерял на себя. сегодня как никогда озарило - когда убиваешь в себе последнее хорошее, какие-то желания, то они никуда не исчезают, а превращаются в плохие. последнее, из того, что я нашёл интересного, это "курящий слоник" и "стоматолог". слоника все знают, но, оказывается, ему ещё дают прикурить гадких сигарет так, что человек выкашливает и выблёвывает свои внутренности. ужасная пытка. а стоматолог - это когда определённым образом обездвиживают, вставляют поперечно палку в рот и напильником жохают по передним зубам. не могу оторваться от реальных или художественных, но реалистичных сцен с отрезанием голов, пальцев и т.п.


 Прости, конечно, но с этим точно стоит обратится к специалисту, потому что, это совсем-совсем дико...Плохо становится от одних твоих описаний. Как ты сам смотришь на эту проблему?

----------


## _lamer

> Спасибо за очередной диагноз


   не..диагноза не было. я же не о тебе писал, а о родителях и злобных тётках. 



> Или может подскажешь, как мне "съесть мыло"?


   да я просто рассказал случай, как раз из области "оральных фиксаций". не думал, что ты так болезненно отреагируешь.



> Конечно же нет, я сама об этом знаю


   ну извини. я без умысла. часто что-то проговариваю чисто для себя.

----------


## Pechalka

> за себя скажу - у меня девиации иного плана. я только сегодня задумался об этом, но меня давно привлекают сцены пыток - я смотрел их в кино, читал в книгах и примерял на себя. сегодня как никогда озарило - когда убиваешь в себе последнее хорошее, какие-то желания, то они никуда не исчезают, а превращаются в плохие. последнее, из того, что я нашёл интересного, это "курящий слоник" и "стоматолог". слоника все знают, но, оказывается, ему ещё дают прикурить гадких сигарет так, что человек выкашливает и выблёвывает свои внутренности. ужасная пытка. а стоматолог - это когда определённым образом обездвиживают, вставляют поперечно палку в рот и напильником жохают по передним зубам. не могу оторваться от реальных или художественных, но реалистичных сцен с отрезанием голов, пальцев и т.п.


 Ой,мамочки меня тоже прёт от сцен с пытками... Я боялась признаться... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pechalka

> Прости, конечно, но с этим точно стоит обратится к специалисту, потому что, это совсем-совсем дико...Плохо становится от одних твоих описаний. Как ты сам смотришь на эту проблему?


 Не знаю как у Ламера,но лично я так напряжение,стресс снимаю от сцен пыток.Ну у меня в голове бардак,знаю.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Не знаю как у Ламера,но лично я так напряжение,стресс снимаю от сцен пыток.Ну у меня в голове бардак,знаю.


 Сюда с порядком в голове и не приходят, наверное...Ну разве что для того чтобы убедиться, что у них и правда порядок.
А не было желания причинить кому-нибудь вред на самом деле? И ты рассказывала психологу об этом?

----------


## _lamer

> Прости, конечно, но с этим точно стоит обратится к специалисту, потому что, это совсем-совсем дико...Плохо становится от одних твоих описаний. Как ты сам смотришь на эту проблему?


   а к чему мне специалист? я сам сапожник хоть куда. даже знаю причину. я все эти годы старался не стать шероховатым, сохранить что-то живое, несмотря на враждебность среды. или..как говорил Че Гевара, становиться грубее, сохраняя в себе свою нежность. я понимаю, что пока полностью не избавлюсь от либидо или не найду ему применение - так и будет. 
  в любом случаи можно отвлечься от пыток, просмотрев что-нибудь другое.
http://vk.com/video-35271087_162753135
  а через пять минут вот это:


  эту музыку я услышал в квартирном вопросе на нтв. несколько дней угробил, пытаясь найти название трека.

----------


## Заблудшая

> а к чему мне специалист? я сам сапожник хоть куда. даже знаю причину. я все эти годы старался не стать шероховатым, сохранить что-то живое, несмотря на враждебность среды. или..как говорил Че Гевара, становиться грубее, сохраняя в себе свою нежность. я понимаю, что пока полностью не избавлюсь от либидо или не найду ему применение - так и будет. 
>   в любом случаи можно отвлечься от пыток, просмотрев что-нибудь другое.
> http://vk.com/video-35271087_162753135
>   а через пять минут вот это:
>   youtube;c5CuZzIexfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5CuZzIexfc
>   эту музыку я услышал в квартирном вопросе на нтв. несколько дней угробил, пытаясь найти название трека.


 Ты хотя бы себе не врешь. Музыка замечательная, и я никогда бы не поверила, что человек, которому она нравится, только что, возможно, наслаждался зрелищем пытки или изнасилования...Нельзя мне в социум, с такой наивностью. Если честно - страшновато как-то стало...

----------


## Pechalka

> Сюда с порядком в голове и не приходят, наверное...Ну разве что для того чтобы убедиться, что у них и правда порядок.
> А не было желания причинить кому-нибудь вред на самом деле? И ты рассказывала психологу об этом?


 В подростковом возрасте было часто,как представляла,как убиваю врагов школьных(кто издевались).Но были в представлении стандартные схемы убийства,а не с отрезанием чего-либо.

----------


## Заблудшая

> В подростковом возрасте было часто,как представляла,как убиваю врагов школьных(кто издевались).Но были в представлении стандартные схемы убийства,а не с отрезанием чего-либо.


 Это нормально, я думаю... Нарушение - когда начинаешь получать удовольствие от таких сцен. Интересно, смогла ли ты чувствовать себя счастливой, если бы на самом деле убила своих врагов (или они бы погибли в катастрофе)?

----------


## Pechalka

> Это нормально, я думаю... Нарушение - когда начинаешь получать удовольствие от таких сцен. Интересно, смогла ли ты чувствовать себя счастливой, если бы на самом деле убила своих врагов (или они бы погибли в катастрофе)?


  Нет,не смогла бы.Потому что это на тот момент издёвок,у меня чесались руки их убить,а сейчас я больше бы хотела,чтобы у них жизнь была б не в радость...скажем так,смерть была б слишком маленьким наказанием.Вот как-то так...уж лучше пусть помучаются в жизни,а то я только их довольные рожи на фото лицезрею(((

----------


## Заблудшая

> Нет,не смогла бы.Потому что это на тот момент издёвок,у меня чесались руки их убить,а сейчас я больше бы хотела,чтобы у них жизнь была б не в радость...скажем так,смерть была б слишком маленьким наказанием.Вот как-то так...уж лучше пусть помучаются в жизни,а то я только их довольные рожи на фото лицезрею(((


 В книге, которую я сейчас читаю, - "Хохот шамана", шаману задали вопрос - Почему недостойные люди, живут лучше достойных? Он ответил интересную вещь, дословно не помню, но суть в том, что заповедей (не в религиозном смысле) больше, чем мы привыкли думать. Одна из важных -"Не бойся". И в этом эти люди, причиняющие нам боль, лучше нас, что бы мы о них не думали. Они не боятся. А мы боимся, боимся даже жить...

----------


## _lamer

> Одна из важных -"Не бойся".


   мне здоровые люди крутили у виска, когда говорил, что держу путь в Самару..почти без денег. добрался аш до Смоленска. за проезд не платил. мне было плевать, действительно. шёл напролом и увидел то, чего не видели и не увидят обычные люди, из города. 
  что-то я всё о себе да о себе...старею..или вернее сказать, не молодею. 
  про расправу с обидчиками - тут я мыслю как истинный психотик (чем втайне и горжусь. шутка) - я действую так как-будто магическим образом ничего и не было. получается, я убрал персонификацию негатива и в принципе за годы мучений может ответить один-единственный человек, случайных прохожий, который чем-то достанет меня, и я буду рвать зубами его на кусочки, грызть и упиваться кровью. думаю, я благороден - я ничего плохого не желаю родным. пусть живут своей жизнью. единственный мой недостаток - из-за того, что я всё это переварил в одного, где-то в углу, мне нужен позитив со стороны, напиться вдоволь эликсира, чтобы не выпить чью-то кровь. думаю, это вполне осуществимо, мой план. я мог бы быть хуже как человек и надеюсь всё же на лучшее.

----------


## Заблудшая

> мне здоровые люди крутили у виска, когда говорил, что держу путь в Самару..почти без денег. добрался аш до Смоленска. за проезд не платил. мне было плевать, действительно. шёл напролом и увидел то, чего не видели и не увидят обычные люди, из города. 
>   что-то я всё о себе да о себе...старею..или вернее сказать, не молодею. 
>   про расправу с обидчиками - тут я мыслю как истинный психотик (чем втайне и горжусь. шутка) - я действую так как-будто магическим образом ничего и не было. получается, я убрал персонификацию негатива и в принципе за годы мучений может ответить один-единственный человек, случайных прохожий, который чем-то достанет меня, и я буду рвать зубами его на кусочки, грызть и упиваться кровью. думаю, я благороден - я ничего плохого не желаю родным. пусть живут своей жизнью. единственный мой недостаток - из-за того, что я всё это переварил в одного, где-то в углу, мне нужен позитив со стороны, напиться вдоволь эликсира, чтобы не выпить чью-то кровь. думаю, это вполне осуществимо, мой план. я мог бы быть хуже как человек и надеюсь всё же на лучшее.


 А я всегда считала это слабостью, перенос агрессии с обидчиков (к которым испытываешь страх) на более слабого "соперника"...Зачастую на своих же, на свою семью (У тебя, я так понимаю, все наоборот?) Если не можешь отпустить, лучше мстить, иначе придется продолжать разрушение себя, запущенное теми, кто тебя однажды сломал.
А про идти напролом.. Думаю, каждое нетипичное для нас действие, несет в себе откровение. Самое сложное это не боятся вырваться из привычной петли. Жаль, что не существует лекарства от страха...

----------


## _lamer

> перенос агрессии с обидчиков (к которым испытываешь страх) на более слабого "соперника"


   у меня наоборот. я мог бы испортить им жизнь, но не делал этого. думаю, если люди родственные отношения вообще будут ни за что считать, как тогда сохранится единство людей? и так все готовы перегрызть друг другу глотку. а переносил я наоборот - на более сильных соперников, слабых никогда не трогал. я провоцировал тех, кто сильнее меня, терпел давление, страх. вот мои соседи - я знаю, что могу уничтожить их, но не могу даж ударить - потому что они *слишком* слабы. иногда бесят меня. думаю, постараюсь если что просто запугать..надеюсь, фишку не снесёт, т.к. чувствую, что остановиться не смогу.



> Жаль, что не существует лекарства от страха...


 http://sociophobia.ru/viewtopic.php?id=39
  эту тему почти обошли на форуме стороной. почему? потому что никто не хочет дать пройти страху насквозь. решительности нет, потому что большинство тех же фобов привыкли к колее мягкотелой зависимости и паразитарства (*авторское слово). энергия покоя не даёт силы энергии движения и даже сопровождает любое движение страхом и злом. всё банально и просто..обыденно и тупо, а исполнить чрезвычайно сложно.

  "перенос агрессии с обидчиков (к которым испытываешь страх)"
  к ним страха нет. отец может вызывать только жалость, к матери я равнодушен - ей самой ничего не нужно (не осознаёт только этого) от других, любовь-ненависть других к ней - её фантазии, поэтому не считаю, что плохо отношусь к ним. я гибок, а они неизменны в своей сути. мне её не изменить никоим образом. это их дела. с остальными родственниками так же. когда-то хотел спасать других - в результате гробил себя, но этого никто не ценил, как-будто этого не было. было больно. потом забил на это. я найду кому нужен я.

----------


## Заблудшая

> http://sociophobia.ru/viewtopic.php?id=39
>  эту тему почти обошли на форуме стороной. почему? потому что никто не хочет дать пройти страху насквозь. решительности нет, потому что большинство тех же фобов привыкли к колее мягкотелой зависимости и паразитарства (*авторское слово). энергия покоя не даёт силы энергии движения и даже сопровождает любое движение страхом и злом. всё банально и просто..обыденно и тупо, а исполнить чрезвычайно сложно.


 Отличная статья, хоть и не люблю Ошо. Но это все относится скорее к тревожности, мнительности. Допустим, меня тревожит мысль, что нужно становиться самостоятельной, потому что мне хорошо, уютно и безапасно паразитировать и я боюсь это потерять, я тревожусь, что меня не примут другие люди и я боюсь что у меня ничего не получится, и т.д. Но когда делаешь попытку куда-нибудь дернуться, в силу вступает совсем другой страх, нереальный, сужающий твое восприятие до единственной точки, включается режим "дерись или беги", дурной инстинкт самосохранения или я не знаю что это. Я не представляю, как с ним можно примириться. Что нужно делать, чтобы продолжать, когда все существо (по Ошо восстановившее целостность) как будто взрывается?



> у меня наоборот. я мог бы испортить им жизнь, но не делал этого. думаю, если люди родственные отношения вообще будут ни за что считать, как тогда сохранится единство людей? и так все готовы перегрызть друг другу глотку. а переносил я наоборот - на более сильных соперников, слабых никогда не трогал. я провоцировал тех, кто сильнее меня, терпел давление, страх. вот мои соседи - я знаю, что могу уничтожить их, но не могу даж ударить - потому что они слишком слабы. иногда бесят меня. думаю, постараюсь если что просто запугать..надеюсь, фишку не снесёт, т.к. чувствую, что остановиться не смогу.


 Родственные отношения... Какое они имеют значение, если люди друг другу не нужны? Я не утверждаю, что нужно мстить родным, просто это никак не оправдывает людей, по глупости или жестокости искалечивших другого. Даже отягощает, ведь их не остановило то, что ребенок беззащитен и зависим.
Не первый раз вижу, что ты упоминаешь соседей. Что такое с ними?

----------


## _lamer

> хоть и не люблю Ошо


   больше скажу - ненавижу Ошо! но о боли и страхе он писал верно, очень близко к моему пониманию. через 100-200 лет вокруг будут одни ошо, эт точно - психотические зомби. а вшивый всё о бане..ага. впредь буду сдержан.



> Я не представляю, как с ним можно примириться. Что нужно делать, чтобы продолжать, когда все существо (по Ошо восстановившее целостность) как будто взрывается?


   думаешь, я представляю? я сижу..а человек напротив...у него больная мать..видно, что он хз как..по-своему любит её, но она (я сразу почуял это) ослабляет его против девушек - они понукают им. мужского пола он не боится совершенно, один из самых безпредельщиков, что я видел. и вот я случайно..косвенно задел его мать.. а он в ярости..сидит напротив за столом и хочет прибить меня. у меня дрожат ноги, сами, а он говорит, что переломает мне их (хотя их не видит). его удерживает одно - он видит абсолютно чёрные глаза..и утверждает, что его глаза ещё чернее. почему так стало с людьми? потому что невротик боится увидеть свой страх..и чужой негатив, обращённый на себя. я всё отражал, кто бы передо мной ни был. я сам был бледный, а глаза..на мгновенье у них поднималась злоба, но тут же блокировалась, но я успевал приметить по взгляду. и через секунду - добродушие (из-за подавленного страха). если ты на улице даже тупо можешь смотреть в глаза каким-нибудь левым людям, тебя едва ли тронут, я знаю их психологию. они бьют тех, кто подавляет страх и таких же как они - агрессивных. я не агрессивен, мне это отвратно..моей природе. я накручиваю негатив до предела и поэтому избегаю столкновения - никому  не хочется шагнуть в бездну из-за ерунды. бездна эта в глазах, где есть неизвестность. они ещё не видели такие глаза. просто привыкли, что все люди понятны и знаешь чего от них ожидать.



> меня не примут другие люди


   люди всех принимают - кого за дерьмо, кого за человека. стая так лечит - бьёт, значит, не равнодушна. лично я мог бы быть максимально жесток именно с теми, кто мне близок, люблю причинять боль тому, кто тянется к тебе.



> Какое они имеют значение, если люди друг другу не нужны?


   никакого. но это своего рода плата за вход в жизнь - съешь часть отравы и яда этого мира. в перспективе - чем больше сумеешь переварить, тем больше сможешь объять позитива. у меня были периоды падения в бездну, но были и рассвет, полёты во сне и наяву. забыть такое было невозможно, много чудесного и удивительного, чего никогда не увидят юджины крабсы.



> просто это никак не оправдывает людей, по глупости или жестокости искалечивших другого. Даже отягощает, ведь их не остановило то, что ребенок беззащитен и зависим.


   раз жизнь допустила такое, значит, так нужно. что не убивает, то делает сильнее. тем сильнее можно любить в дальнейшем, вопреки опыту ненависти, предательству. а те люди..да даже если забыть о них..им это с рук не сойдёт - в конце концов каждый человек сеет, а потом жнёт плоды свои. психи - сразу. взрослые земные люди - через неопределённо длительное время.



> Не первый раз вижу, что ты упоминаешь соседей. Что такое с ними?


   два брата-акробата. один бухает, другой внутренне агрессивен.

----------


## Заблудшая

> больше скажу - ненавижу Ошо! но о боли и страхе он писал верно, очень близко к моему пониманию. через 100-200 лет вокруг будут одни ошо, эт точно - психотические зомби. а вшивый всё о бане..ага. впредь буду сдержан.


 Не-а, всегда будут существовать учителя и ученики. Сейчас Ошо - гуру для кого-то, путеводитель в жизни. Как мы можем судить...



> думаешь, я представляю? я сижу..а человек напротив...у него больная мать..видно, что он хз как..по-своему любит её, но она (я сразу почуял это) ослабляет его против девушек - они понукают им. мужского пола он не боится совершенно, один из самых безпредельщиков, что я видел. и вот я случайно..косвенно задел его мать.. а он в ярости..сидит напротив за столом и хочет прибить меня. у меня дрожат ноги, сами, а он говорит, что переломает мне их (хотя их не видит). его удерживает одно - он видит абсолютно чёрные глаза..и утверждает, что его глаза ещё чернее. почему так стало с людьми? потому что невротик боится увидеть свой страх..и чужой негатив, обращённый на себя. я всё отражал, кто бы передо мной ни был. я сам был бледный, а глаза..на мгновенье у них поднималась злоба, но тут же блокировалась, но я успевал приметить по взгляду. и через секунду - добродушие (из-за подавленного страха). если ты на улице даже тупо можешь смотреть в глаза каким-нибудь левым людям, тебя едва ли тронут, я знаю их психологию. они бьют тех, кто подавляет страх и таких же как они - агрессивных. я не агрессивен, мне это отвратно..моей природе. я накручиваю негатив до предела и поэтому избегаю столкновения - никому не хочется шагнуть в бездну из-за ерунды. бездна эта в глазах, где есть неизвестность. они ещё не видели такие глаза. просто привыкли, что все люди понятны и знаешь чего от них ожидать.


 Согласна про подавленный страх. Но если его не подавлять, а показывать, будет только хуже...



> люди всех принимают - кого за дерьмо, кого за человека. стая так лечит - бьёт, значит, не равнодушна. лично я мог бы быть максимально жесток именно с теми, кто мне близок, люблю причинять боль тому, кто тянется к тебе.


 Люди - не стая. В микро-социуме все более-менее понятно. А по сути, взрослые люди играют в разные игры - в сострадание, жалость, покровительство, равнодушие. Разобраться сложно порой...



> раз жизнь допустила такое, значит, так нужно. что не убивает, то делает сильнее. тем сильнее можно любить в дальнейшем, вопреки опыту ненависти, предательству. а те люди..да даже если забыть о них..им это с рук не сойдёт - в конце концов каждый человек сеет, а потом жнёт плоды свои. психи - сразу. взрослые земные люди - через неопределённо длительное время.


 Странная позиция, не ожидала, что ты в это веришь. Тот кто не страдал, не может быть счастлив. То, что не убивает - делает сильнее. Что посеешь, то и пожнешь. Чушь ведь... Тот, кого один раз сломали, уже не может быть целостным, а значит и любить полноценно. То что нас не убивает, часто оставляет жалкими калеками. А справедливость...Ее наверное вообще нет.

----------


## _lamer

> Но если его не подавлять, а показывать, будет только хуже...


   вот что не может понять ни один фоб или невротик - если не подавлять, а показать страх, слабость, то давление значительно ослабится. проверено на собственной шкуре. у меня была и фобия фобии - когда нет даже и страха, только подавленность тотальная, как если бы кто подошёл и спокойно, без угроз, перспектив конфликта сказал бы - иди туда, и я бы пошёл. просто потому, что все свои силы вдавлены. я труЪ-фоб, без шуток. знаю что такое не позвонить по телефону, но вот путём высвобождения аффектов эволюционировал..в....брюки превращаются..превращаются брюки...в оригинального социопата!



> Люди - не стая


   стая. я наблюдал за животными, пересмотрел кучу передач про стаи, прайды. именно стая. все законы..всё такое же..на уровне животных. просто животные не так глупы, как кажется поверхностным людям. у людей почти во всём проявляется то, что и у животных. человек крайне редко выходит за пределы животного существования.



> Тот, кого один раз сломали, уже не может быть целостным, а значит и любить полноценно


   мне плевать. ломай меня полностью..а я всё равно буду гнуть свою линию. я ж телец - упрусь рогами и всё..попру, не глядя. а целостность..я её сохранил, поэтому мне щас тотально плохо, а не по частям. я себя по ч астям собирал, пользуясь всеми доступными методиками. если херово, то очень. думаю, с хорошим будет так же.



> Чушь ведь


   просто у тебя нет жизненного опыта. я видел как люди живут, что с ними происходит от того, что они натворили. в случайности не верю. всё взаимосвязано. я не циник, хотя и делаю вид..что циник. я просто вижу как оно есть, без прикрас, но и без пессимистичного фатализма, меланхолии. есть хорошее, есть плохое. если увижу, то почувствую, узнАю. 



> А справедливость...Ее наверное вообще нет.


   понимаю. тут мы полностью расходимся. я на 100% уверен, что всё справедливо. вот юзер..меня даже можно забанить просто так..и ничего не будет. нет прав у юзера в инете. права только у администратора. это можно принять или придумать фантазию, чтобы было "легче" жить. с реальностью так же - она вот такая и никакая другая. как бы я ни хотел, она останется такой, непоколебимой. спорить со вселенной бессмысленно. я пытался спорить с летящей планетой и что же..знаю, что это странно для меня - верить в такое. как бы я не был шизотеричен, но я признаю абсолютный примат..доминанту..прерогативу..любое слово..абсолютное преимущество объективной реальности перед субъектом. уже и неважно кто прав, кто виноват. главное, что сила на стороне магистра, администратора. с этим не поспоришь. я не хочу спорить со всем этим. я хочу любить, а не воевать с недосягаемым небом. этим пусть занимаются экзистенциалисты, я покинул их шайку, чему-то научился, но этот этап прошёл. я знаю, что можно жить, у человека есть возможность и нужно ею воспользоваться вот и всё. высшие материи лучше оставить для великих людей. вот так я мыслю. это устоявшаяся точка зрения зрелого больного человека. если он станет чуть поздоровее, получше, то и мрачности в мышлении поубавится. тут видишь как...у меня столько разных состояний было..поэтому я могу представлять абстрактно различные вещи. ты вот с недоверием относишься ко всему, что противоречит твоему ощущению. я даже будучи исполнен негатива и херовости, знаю, что так было не всегда..что снаружи всё гораздо лучше, но у меня потерян доступ к жизни. просто я замкнут на своей болезни, которая никак не отпустит меня. может, это подарок..если бы не всё это..я бы ещё как в старые времена отпирался от того, что идёт тебе в руки. теперь, если мне приплывёт бутылка с посланием, я обязательно схвачу её, а не выброшу, пытаясь отомстить несправедливой вселенной за то, что не умею принять хорошее.

----------


## Заблудшая

> вот что не может понять ни один фоб или невротик - если не подавлять, а показать страх, слабость, то давление значительно ослабится. проверено на собственной шкуре. у меня была и фобия фобии - когда нет даже и страха, только подавленность тотальная, как если бы кто подошёл и спокойно, без угроз, перспектив конфликта сказал бы - иди туда, и я бы пошёл. просто потому, что все свои силы вдавлены. я труЪ-фоб, без шуток. знаю что такое не позвонить по телефону, но вот путём высвобождения аффектов эволюционировал..в....брюки превращаются..превращаются брюки...в оригинального социопата!


 Может быть, ты и прав насчет страха... И у животных тоже, показавший свой страх - уже проиграл - зато его больше не трогают, он сам знает свое место, понятно какое. Хотелось бы все же думать, что подавленный страх тоже может преобразоваться во внутреннюю силу.



> просто у тебя нет жизненного опыта. я видел как люди живут, что с ними происходит от того, что они натворили. в случайности не верю. всё взаимосвязано. я не циник, хотя и делаю вид..что циник. я просто вижу как оно есть, без прикрас, но и без пессимистичного фатализма, меланхолии. есть хорошее, есть плохое. если увижу, то почувствую, узнАю.


 Так и знала, что ты опять это скажешь, про опыт. Ну что ж, я тоже не верю в случайности, но думаю, человек не может отследить ниточку, приведшую к "случайности". А думать, что абсолютно все видишь "как есть" - это как минимум, слишком самонадеянно.



> понимаю. тут мы полностью расходимся. я на 100% уверен, что всё справедливо. вот юзер..меня даже можно забанить просто так..и ничего не будет. нет прав у юзера в инете. права только у администратора. это можно принять или придумать фантазию, чтобы было "легче" жить. с реальностью так же - она вот такая и никакая другая. как бы я ни хотел, она останется такой, непоколебимой. спорить со вселенной бессмысленно. я пытался спорить с летящей планетой и что же..знаю, что это странно для меня - верить в такое. как бы я не был шизотеричен, но я признаю абсолютный примат..доминанту..прерогативу..любое слово..абсолютное преимущество объективной реальности перед субъектом. уже и неважно кто прав, кто виноват. главное, что сила на стороне магистра, администратора. с этим не поспоришь. я не хочу спорить со всем этим. я хочу любить, а не воевать с недосягаемым небом. этим пусть занимаются экзистенциалисты, я покинул их шайку, чему-то научился, но этот этап прошёл. я знаю, что можно жить, у человека есть возможность и нужно ею воспользоваться вот и всё.


 Ну тогда "справедливость" слишком масштабное и сложное понятие, чтобы нам "муравьишкам" его познать. Сила на стороне сильного...Хотелось бы думать, что люди могут жить руководствуясь не только этим законом. 



> высшие материи лучше оставить для великих людей. вот так я мыслю. это устоявшаяся точка зрения зрелого больного человека. если он станет чуть поздоровее, получше, то и мрачности в мышлении поубавится. тут видишь как...у меня столько разных состояний было..поэтому я могу представлять абстрактно различные вещи. ты вот с недоверием относишься ко всему, что противоречит твоему ощущению. я даже будучи исполнен негатива и херовости, знаю, что так было не всегда..что снаружи всё гораздо лучше, но у меня потерян доступ к жизни. просто я замкнут на своей болезни, которая никак не отпустит меня. может, это подарок..если бы не всё это..я бы ещё как в старые времена отпирался от того, что идёт тебе в руки. теперь, если мне приплывёт бутылка с посланием, я обязательно схвачу её, а не выброшу, пытаясь отомстить несправедливой вселенной за то, что не умею принять хорошее.


 Для хорошего может быть просто раньше не хватало места? И ты противоречишь сам себе...Вселенная справедлива-таки или нет? Или про "несправедливость" говорила в тебе твоя обида? Видела в одном из твоих постов мысль, что обида портит человека изнутри гораздо хуже, чем любое другое чувство...

----------


## _lamer

> Хотелось бы все же думать, что подавленный страх тоже может преобразоваться во внутреннюю силу.


   в немотивированную агрессию. устраивает такое? уже хочу убить кошку соседа



> Так и знала, что ты опять это скажешь, про опыт


   ога. как в воду глядела, да?



> "муравьишкам"


   я и есть муравей. и старый жучара. он же гога. он же жора..



> Или про "несправедливость" говорила в тебе твоя обида?


   ага. не мог вообще действовать по-другому. подари мне что-нибудь от всей души, а я возьму да и выброшу. ужасное чувство.



> гораздо хуже, чем любое другое чувство


   ненависть - куда искреннее, прямее. когда-то я чуть не полюбил людей-олицетворений ненависти. того же Ницше, Ирода. жгучая ненависть влекла меня к себе, хотя я и боялся её. у меня были чуть ли не видения на этой почве. например, я "увидел", как бы почувствовал ужасающую картину, которая открылась Ироду перед смертью (если кто не знает, он приказал убить тысячи младенцев, надеясь, что среди них окажется Христос) - что ему всё прощено. чтобы защититься от любви и прощения, нужно люто ненавидеть, буквально гореть, иначе тебя поглотит свет. это всё было настолько необъятно и чувства у меня были нечеловеческие..человеческие эмоции ни в какое сравнение не идут с духовными борениями - там так же страшно как при шизе, но ощущения _иные_, ни на что не похожи, загадочны, поэтому ещё страшнее. да, и поэтому мне не зазорно быть муравьём. все муравьи. где-то на небесах творится нечто слишком непознаваемое, чтобы можно было об этом говорить.
  в себе я тоже находил желание плохого, когда не мог принять нечто хорошее для меня. это была борьба, я хотел ненавидеть..но..потом всё-таки надорвался. я уже ничему не могу противостоять, моя судьба в руках у жизни - как будет..так будет.

----------


## Заблудшая

> в немотивированную агрессию. устраивает такое? уже хочу убить кошку соседа


 Нет, не устраивает. Что угодно лучше, чем это. Подружись лучше с кошкой, или убей соседа, если он тебя так уж достал.



> ненависть - куда искреннее, прямее. когда-то я чуть не полюбил людей-олицетворений ненависти. того же Ницше, Ирода. жгучая ненависть влекла меня к себе, хотя я и боялся её. у меня были чуть ли не видения на этой почве. например, я "увидел", как бы почувствовал ужасающую картину, которая открылась Ироду перед смертью (если кто не знает, он приказал убить тысячи младенцев, надеясь, что среди них окажется Христос) - что ему всё прощено. чтобы защититься от любви и прощения, нужно люто ненавидеть, буквально гореть, иначе тебя поглотит свет. это всё было настолько необъятно и чувства у меня были нечеловеческие..человеческие эмоции ни в какое сравнение не идут с духовными борениями - там так же страшно как при шизе, но ощущения иные, ни на что не похожи, загадочны, поэтому ещё страшнее. да, и поэтому мне не зазорно быть муравьём. все муравьи. где-то на небесах творится нечто слишком непознаваемое, чтобы можно было об этом говорить.
>  в себе я тоже находил желание плохого, когда не мог принять нечто хорошее для меня. это была борьба, я хотел ненавидеть..но..потом всё-таки надорвался. я уже ничему не могу противостоять, моя судьба в руках у жизни - как будет..так будет.


 Вот он и есть - этот самый фатализм. Ты не признаешь полу-мер. Либо любовь, либо ненависть. Страх, либо агрессия. Как скорпион, который если некого жалить, жалит сам себя...

----------


## _lamer

> Нет, не устраивает. Что угодно лучше, чем это. Подружись лучше с кошкой, или убей соседа, если он тебя так уж достал.


   ты права. кошек люблю. и ненавижу. болезненная тема. устраивает или нет..я про эм..про трансформацию подавленной агрессии - в худшем случаи - фобия фобии (нет страха, полная моральная подавленность перед всеми), в "лучшем" - приступы агрессии. 



> Вот он и есть - этот самый фатализм


   я голодный до ужаса. могу съесть человека целиком. ну не в том смысле. но если так дело дальше пойдёт, то.......

----------


## Заблудшая

> ты права. кошек люблю. и ненавижу. болезненная тема. устраивает или нет..я про эм..про трансформацию подавленной агрессии - в худшем случаи - фобия фобии (нет страха, полная моральная подавленность перед всеми), в "лучшем" - приступы агрессии.


 А тебя кошки любят? Они очень чувствительны к людям, может видят те самые "потоки энергии".
Я так и поняла про агрессию, что подавленный страх примет такую форму. Но правда считаю, что это худшее зло - бессмысленная жестокость.



> я голодный до ужаса. могу съесть человека целиком. ну не в том смысле. но если так дело дальше пойдёт, то.......


 Энергетическая булимия...Может быть, мм, перейти на другую диету? Люди те еще аллергены...

----------


## _lamer

> А тебя кошки любят?


   кошки любят шизофреников) Луис Уэйн рулит!





> Энергетическая булимия...Может быть, мм, перейти на другую диету? Люди те еще аллергены...


   лучше - телесная. я же не псих какой. мне тело нужно - бёдрышки, крылышки..
  а аллергия ток на определённых людей. проще всего их озаглавить таким образом - в них нет ничего от искреннего ребёнка. на тех, кто ещё способен дурачиться, у меня стоит, реально! в смысле ..ну вот точка самоощущения схожая..отсюда и можно плясать. ну и, конечно, инфантильные девиации я тащу в постель. только у одной девушки были такие черты..сразу сошлось всё..но всё же в ней было много холода..был тоже похоронен..какой-то Ребёнок по Берну..какая-то субличность, т.е. там ещё нужно было лечить, докапываться..но мне как всегда не хватило здоровья - здравствуй, депра! 



> Может быть, мм, перейти на другую диету?


   я всё перепробовал кроме наркоты. что ещё предложишь? те же иные измерения..слишком там всё нечеловеческое..наверное, я слаб духовно для созерцания сущностей. был такой фильм "сфера" - я бы от такой быстро бы поехал....

----------


## Заблудшая

Какие кошки...У меня от них глаза даже разболелись. Особенно в левом нижнем углу - демоническая, брр



> лучше - телесная. я же не псих какой. мне тело нужно - бёдрышки, крылышки..
>  а аллергия ток на определённых людей. проще всего их озаглавить таким образом - в них нет ничего от искреннего ребёнка. на тех, кто ещё способен дурачиться, у меня стоит, реально! в смысле ..ну вот точка самоощущения схожая..отсюда и можно плясать. ну и, конечно, инфантильные девиации я тащу в постель. только у одной девушки были такие черты..сразу сошлось всё..но всё же в ней было много холода..был тоже похоронен..какой-то Ребёнок по Берну..какая-то субличность, т.е. там ещё нужно было лечить, докапываться..но мне как всегда не хватило здоровья - здравствуй, депра!


 И чего тогда не хватает? "Еды"?
Насчет похороненного Ребенка...Ты уверен, что сможешь помочь кому-нибудь "воскресить" его? Как обстоят дела с твоим собственным?



> я всё перепробовал кроме наркоты. что ещё предложишь? те же иные измерения..слишком там всё нечеловеческое..наверное, я слаб духовно для созерцания сущностей. был такой фильм "сфера" - я бы от такой быстро бы поехал....


 Ну, если все пробовал, то что же тут предложить еще можно, кроме наркоты) А если серьезно - цигун, рейки, тантра - неужели все пробовал?

----------


## _lamer

> И чего тогда не хватает? "Еды"?


   ага. мне тупо надо еды..да побольше. один мой знакомый кореш знаком с этой темой - лечит девушек тактильно, в постели. у него особое обаяние, он как тигр, пушистый, тёплый, вселяет уверенность. парень классный. ему чуть за 30. у меня базис нарушен - земное и т.п., поэтому без помощи не обойтись ну никак. столько лет бился, сделал что мог - выбрался из дерьма...в...в...в помои, допустим. 



> Ты уверен, что сможешь помочь кому-нибудь "воскресить" его?


   у меня есть к этому сверхъестественная способность (надеюсь, мой лечащий психиатр не прочитает эти строки). а что? я недостаточно обаятелен? в инете это трудно оценить. когда-то мои касания были исцеляющими..но..последний год..



> Как обстоят дела с твоим собственным?


   ..последний год..заставил ему спрятаться поглубже..т.к. я сталкивался с очень большим количеством агрессии, негатива. теперь он (ребёнок) даёт о себе знать трансформацией на тему пыток. это не паталогия. если накушаюсь, приду в норму. 



> Ну, если все пробовал, то что же тут предложить еще можно, кроме наркоты) А если серьезно - цигун, рейки, тантра - неужели все пробовал?


   ага..подруга в инете пробовала наркоту..у неё все друзья пробовали. живёт в Луганске. не..эт не моя тема. для таких эктоморфов-звуковиков как я наркота - это конец, уже не слезть. 
  а цигун..сёгун..антигейша..методик ОЧЕНЬ много. я старался проникнуть в суть их мировосприятия, самоощущения, а не в отдельные запчасти. что пробовал..не буду перечислять, т.к. считаю для псих.больных эти занятия вредными и опасными, видел людей, которые ехали после всяческих увлечений, в реале, разумеется. разумеется, ни у кого нет опыта! ток у меня..хорошо, что ты привыкла к моему опыту..потому что других многих чрезвычайно бесит именно то, что мои слова, теории основываются на реальном опыте общения с самыми различными людьми. это же запрещённый приём - иметь основание у слов! но я в принципе даже рад, что мои фанаты молчат. пусть надеются, что я из дурки не выйду (выйду выйду! я сумею обхитрить этих психиаторов! буду косить ВСД, уйду в несознанку..хрен они вытянут из меня бред и проективные интроекции!). почему я так злорадствую не в тему? а потому что я знаю - в конце концов они осознают насколько противны сами себе из-за того, что не могут признать, что где-то трава зеленее..и именно поэтому не могут выбраться из болота самости - гордость мешает..кому что..мне вот танцевать не оч удобно....
  короче я уже дурость пишу какую-то

----------


## Pechalka

_lamer-жжёшь как всегда

----------


## _lamer

> жжёшь


 


> Вложил десницею кровавой.
> И он мне грудь рассек мечом,
> И сердце трепетное вынул,
> И угль, пылающий огнем,
> Во грудь отверстую водвинул.
> Как труп в пустыне я лежал,
> И бога глас ко мне воззвал:
> 149
> «Восстань, пророк, и виждь, и внемли,
> ...


   муравьи на моём столе не без издёвки отмечают, что моя подпись и частые отсылы к панегирикам попахивают парафренией.

----------


## Заблудшая

......

----------


## _lamer

> энергию надо куда-то девать...


   я уже прошёл этим путём. хочешь повторить? надеясь, что у тебя-то выйдет..хех. для псих.больных - табу, вето, печать проклятья - таков опыт мой и тех, с кем я жил, спал в одной комнате, опасаясь, как бы они чего не натворили, пока я дрыхну.



> Ты слишком зациклился на своих самопровозглашенных определениях, эктоморф-звуковик


   чёткость понятий гарантирует большую скорость мышления. эктоморф - это по-моему, термин из системы Шелдона (если не Кречмера..вроде Шелдона), по которой легко всех людей по телесной конституции поделить на полных с округлыми чертами, худощавых и мышечных. позже у этого (Берн в том числе) этого явления стали прозревать некий пренатальный детерминант - подробно это описывается у Лиз Бурбо. я с ней согласен - тело - часть души. пренатальный опыт (+генетика) могут вкупе формировать эту конституцию. у эктоморфов большой акцент на психике и ослабление крови в энергии, поэтому наркотики ещё более усугубляют эту акцентуацию самоощущения. это очень опасно, конечно. звуковик - термин Бурлана. мне он нравится, вполне корректный. я себя знаю - на такие вещи я подсажусь и хана, кранты мне. лсд..привыкание..а мне и не надо..я просто устану..и захочу не возвращаться в реал. ни к чему такой риск. я уже старый чтобы рисковать, что-то открывать новое для себя.



> алкоголь


   норм. бухал и ниче так.



> санитары мешкают


   пока точно не знаю когда буду проходить обследование..лечиться...посмотрим. 



> .Там твои исцеляющие касания буду как никогда кстати)


   похоже, что ты стремишься к сексуальному, но у тебя нет опыта  :Mad:  *оч злой смайлик*
  ты как-то хочешь не прямо..всё как-то..с тыла обойти эту тему..ходишь всё по кругу..я, помнится, имел проблемы с раскрепощением. в моём случаи тупое подавление не самый лучший способ, возникают паталогические девиации. короче..в какой-то момент меня прорвало, кое-что удалось реализовать. ещё вегетарианство..не способствует, конечно, бурлению крови. бичуешь себя. надо как-то тебя совратить..
http://imgs.su/tmp/2013-10-29/1383000616-531.jpg

----------


## Заблудшая

> чёткость понятий гарантирует большую скорость мышления. эктоморф - это по-моему, термин из системы Шелдона (если не Кречмера..вроде Шелдона), по которой легко всех людей по телесной конституции поделить на полных с округлыми чертами, худощавых и мышечных. позже у этого (Берн в том числе) этого явления стали прозревать некий пренатальный детерминант - подробно это описывается у Лиз Бурбо. я с ней согласен - тело - часть души. пренатальный опыт (+генетика) могут вкупе формировать эту конституцию. у эктоморфов большой акцент на психике и ослабление крови в энергии, поэтому наркотики ещё более усугубляют эту акцентуацию самоощущения. это очень опасно, конечно. звуковик - термин Бурлана. мне он нравится, вполне корректный. я себя знаю - на такие вещи я подсажусь и хана, кранты мне. лсд..привыкание..а мне и не надо..я просто устану..и захочу не возвращаться в реал. ни к чему такой риск. я уже старый чтобы рисковать, что-то открывать новое для себя.


 Интересно...Я как-то интересовалась физиогномикой и психотипами...Только вот, больше для развлечения, как-то маловато вижу в этом практической пользы. Читала твою статью про эктоморфов и другие два типа, но там не очень развернуто было.



> пока точно не знаю когда буду проходить обследование..лечиться...посмотрим.


 Прости, это было неудачной шуткой. Серьезно собираешься туда на обследование?



> похоже, что ты стремишься к сексуальному, но у тебя нет опыта  *оч злой смайлик*
>  ты как-то хочешь не прямо..всё как-то..с тыла обойти эту тему..ходишь всё по кругу..я, помнится, имел проблемы с раскрепощением. в моём случаи тупое подавление не самый лучший способ, возникают паталогические девиации. короче..в какой-то момент меня прорвало, кое-что удалось реализовать. ещё вегетарианство..не способствует, конечно, бурлению крови. бичуешь себя. надо как-то тебя совратить..
> http://imgs.su/tmp/2013-10-29/1383000616-531.jpg


 Я-то тут причем? Воот, стоило заикнуться...Кто там говорил про отрицание?) На самом деле, ты неправильный смысл вкладываешь в понятие тантры - это просто возможность более многогранно использовать сексуальную энергию. Высвобождать, а не подавлять. 
Может быть уже в подпись поставишь - "Заблудшая, у тебя нет опыта"?

----------


## Заблудшая

> Я проблевался от этого треда и от Поехавшей.


 Ну что ж, с облегчением тебя. Такая твоя реакция заставляет задуматься...

----------


## _lamer

> Прости, это было неудачной шуткой. Серьезно собираешься туда на обследование?


  да ниче особенного. был бы обидчив..заморачивался, то троллллили бы меня по-чёрному, а так я сам троллей тролю. шутить можно..даже издеваться..если искренне. я ценю когда люди ненавидят меня - есть ведь за что. и им отплачиваю благодарностью - они заслуживают этого. да, собираюсь. как уже говорил, буду косить ВСД и т.п. хрень. 


> Воот, стоило заикнуться


  ты ещё и заикаешься? мдаа...но эт тоже лечится  :Wink:  за месяц успеешь?)  :Stick Out Tongue:  


> многогранно использовать


  развратно..а многогранно..это другое? одна девушка училась в меде. девственница. ну хотела на сексолога учиться..потом её кто-то обогрел..и интерес пропал к этой области. не помню на кого выучилась. я тож интересовался психопаталогиями из этой области, но уже имея пресловутый опыт, чтоб его. больше всего мне понравилось как одна психичка, работящая..с ребёнком..и вот любила мастурбировать ножом...эт давно было, лет 80 назад. по-моему, у В.Райха..вообще тогда в средней Европе много было этого добра - анальная культура задавила..вжала людей по стойке смирно..тела в сплошных зажимах..должно было куда-то вылиться..в результате - 30е годы в той же Германии - оч много случаев убийств с разрезанием на куски, изощрённой расчленёнкой.



> Высвобождать, а не подавлять


   а ты из какого города? там ловит тантрическая частота?)





> Вот что жажда е*ли с людьми делает.


   ага и не говори.



> Знатная проститутка выйдет под твоим чутким руководством.


   эт не ко мне..к торквемаде с соседнего ресурса) я только зажимы снимаю...пачистию...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krztcmNyV-4



> Я проблевался от этого треда и от Поехавшей.


   завидую..никак не могу протошниться..герой "Отступников" ди Каприо..вон его рвало как..ПА..у меня похожее было весной..жуть какая..а так и не отпустило.

----------


## Заблудшая

Жалею, что вообще затронула эту тему...Тантра, чтоб ее(



> развратно..а многогранно..это другое? одна девушка училась в меде. девственница. ну хотела на сексолога учиться..потом её кто-то обогрел..и интерес пропал к этой области. не помню на кого выучилась. я тож интересовался психопаталогиями из этой области, но уже имея пресловутый опыт, чтоб его. больше всего мне понравилось как одна психичка, работящая..с ребёнком..и вот любила мастурбировать ножом...эт давно было, лет 80 назад. по-моему, у В.Райха..вообще тогда в средней Европе много было этого добра - анальная культура задавила..вжала людей по стойке смирно..тела в сплошных зажимах..должно было куда-то вылиться..в результате - 30е годы в той же Германии - оч много случаев убийств с разрезанием на куски, изощрённой расчленёнкой.


 Я вообще не это имела в виду! Ты в одном направлении только мыслишь... Еще и извращения сюда зачем-то приписал.
Тантрическая частота у меня не ловит, я заикаюсь, не умею думать и вообще Поехавшая...
Так что я лучше помолчу, а то все скатилось непонятно куда.

----------


## _lamer

> Я вообще не это имела в виду!


   а зря



> Ты в одном направлении только мыслишь


   в моём возрасте по-моему это норм. 



> Так что я лучше помолчу, а то все скатилось непонятно куда


   нормально всё. заметила, что больше нигде никто ничо не пишед? думаю, Мара по этой причине свалила отсюда на мой форум в своё время. радоваться надо, хоть какие-то флуктуации. 
  а теперь можешь рассказать о своих некоторых фантазиях на вышеупомянутую тему. я свои основные озвучил, остальные дорисует darkmelody, пока модер не спалил мат.

----------


## _lamer

> Иди чисть ей зажимы в привате


   неа. меня возбуждает када смотрят)



> глаза мозолит эта тема в верху.


   а больше пока читать нечего. мне вот интересно что сталось с Лазарусом, например.

----------


## Заблудшая

*darkmelody*, тебя-то что заставляет сидеть здесь и изливать потоки негодования?
Тема о тантре была поднята как шутка, ты выглядишь странно со своими агрессивными выпадами. Может быть, это у тебя не все в порядке?



> Я еще не видел такую подборку дол|банутостей в одном месте


 Все же лучше, чем сидеть и ныть о тяжкой мужской доле и статистике самоубийств...

----------


## Заблудшая

> При чем тут тантра? Вы оба полоумные и без нее.


 Никто и не спорит. Ты нормальный? Смотри не заразись

----------


## _lamer

> Ты случайно никакого НЛП тут не применяешь или чего-то такого? А то прям я не знаю...  И злой всех побеждаешь, и соседей не трогаешь -- добрый, и жаханье мертвого китайца смотришь, и зубы себе и другим выбивать мечтаешь, и про пытки разные знаешь, и друг твой ловелас пару идей тебе подкинул небось. Ну прям как на подбор образы. И это "мастурбировать ножом" из нового...  Я еще не видел такую подборку дол|банутостей в одном месте.


   НЛП? не, не слышал.
  соседей я боюсь трогать - вызовут ментов. прецедент был, при мне приезжали. никчёмные люди порой умеют притвориться жертвами, а ментам наплевать - главное, палку получить. 
  мёртвого китайца мне подкинул один мудак из чата. мне понравился момент только с прокалыванием, т.к. в детстве были такие сны.
  про нож..в этом ничего особенного - обычная сексопаталогия. бывают вещи и похуже. про нож спецем вспомнил, т.к. думал заблудшей понравится  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Ты поехавший что ли вообще?


   приведу несколько твоих цитат:
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...760#post134760



> про то как баба получила по щам. В итоге, как обычно бывает у женщин, много слов и нытья и ничего -- простила. Есть другая часть передачи (ищите сами), когда тот же мужчина избил другую женщину. И вот эта первая женщина пришла на ту передачу, и сидела и говорила что не имеет ко второй женщине никакого отношения, простила побои -- ну и пофиг, побил другую -- ну и пох, и смотрела такими глазами, умными-умными глазами невинной собачки. *Мне хочется ей за эти умные глаза дать в табло*, за то что у нее вместо мозгов курятник и сама она курица


 


> Я тоже боюсь жить.


   боишься жить, но при этом страшишься макаронного розового феминизма! троллинг - попытка скрыть обиду:



> Да потом что феминизм цветет и пахнет. У меня секс был буквально пару раз в жизни, и тут я читаю тему какой-то Юли, у которой есть трахаль и ей не хватает «общения». Такие Юли приходят на форум с одной целью -- получить внимание парней, у которых вообще нет секса. И я подозреваю, что таких здесь большинство. Очень интересный и показательный есть выпуск «Пусть говорят»


   вот у кого воистину крыша поехала на почве ненависти к женщинам. сколько я вас таких перевидал. вас вечно девушки подставляют, провоцируют своих мужиков, парней надавать люлей. это неслучайно. я уже писал, что обида - самое скверное чувство. люди реагируют на него, а женщины особенно хорошо чувствуют обидки на женский пол, особенно если они не прикрыты обаянием и шармом как у меня. 
  даркмелоди..один могу совет тебе дать - не повтори судьбу оченьважного и других, кто пытался цепануть меня.

----------


## Заблудшая

> про нож спецем вспомнил, т.к. думал заблудшей понравится


 Вот уж спасибо... Мне не нравятся извращения, насилие и тому подобные ужасы - такие вещи меня просто пугают.

----------


## Pechalka

> вот у кого воистину крыша поехала на почве ненависти к женщинам. сколько я вас таких перевидал. вас вечно девушки подставляют, провоцируют своих мужиков, парней надавать люлей. это неслучайно. я уже писал, что обида - самое скверное чувство. люди реагируют на него, а женщины особенно хорошо чувствуют обидки на женский пол, особенно если они не прикрыты обаянием и шармом как у меня. 
>  даркмелоди..один могу совет тебе дать - не повтори судьбу оченьважного и других, кто пытался цепануть меня.


 Ламер,я не раз ему говорила про женоненавистничество,но он попытался отрицать,хотя в теме его очевидно.

----------


## _lamer

> не раз


   и не два. ага. тут у каждого своё. Игорьку - черно...чёрные..афроамериканцы короче. это же классика психоанализа - подавленная обида на одного из родителей, чей образ преследует в каждой женщине и мужике. с годами обида проходит, но остаётся пустота. уже говорят так "эти люди для меня не существуют". стоит ли удивляться, что большинство фобов и невротиков, которые в обидках на кого-то, продолжают мастурбировать на Малену Морган и Бреда Питта, так и никогда не познав..не вкусив..сладострастный..спелый..наливной и сочный плод..так и не сорвав его губами..и не почувствовав..короче. это всё ерунда. уже всё написано. 
http://lib.pravmir.ru/library/readbook/469



> 10 Возлюбленный мой бел и румян, лучше десяти тысяч других: 
> 11 голова его - чистое золото; кудри его волнистые, черные, как ворон; 
> 12 глаза его - как голуби при потоках вод, купающиеся в молоке, сидящие в довольстве; 
> 13 щеки его - цветник ароматный, гряды благовонных растений; губы его - лилии, источают текучую мирру; 
> 14 руки его - золотые кругляки, усаженные топазами; живот его - как изваяние из слоновой кости, обложенное сапфирами; 
> 15 голени его - мраморные столбы, поставленные на золотых подножиях; вид его подобен Ливану, величествен, как кедры; 
> 16 уста его - сладость, и весь он - любезность. Вот кто возлюбленный мой, и вот кто друг мой, дщери Иерусалимские!


 


> такие вещи меня просто пугают.


   не бойся, я совсем рядом!

----------


## Pechalka

не читала особо про ненависть к черномазым,слишком много букаФ и писанины не осилила,но дэркмелоди так потребительски к женскому полу относиться из-за подсознания ненависти к матери-алкоголичке.

----------


## _lamer

> Парни, выхода нет
> Мне 27. Я очень одинок, у меня СДВГ и проблема с зар*о*ботком денег, общением с людьми


   парень, у тебя выхода нет - либо ты меня смешишь, подкалываешь, делаешь мне рекламу, либо ты очень одинок..и никто не уделяет тебе внимания. лично я тебя смешить бесплатно не буду. щас вот на улице двое мужиков докопались, предлагали бухнуть сходить..а мне братика не с кем оставить - вот печальбида. какой тут смех, паря.



> из-за подсознания ненависти к матери-алкоголичке.


   эхх Фрейд чтоб его..

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Это не тема. Это редкостный бред ламера. Причем я впервые вижу, чтоб сообщения от одного человека в одной теме противоречили. Человек пишет и забывает, что пишет. :EEK!:

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> у меня наоборот. я мог бы испортить им жизнь, но не делал этого. думаю, если люди родственные отношения вообще будут ни за что считать, как тогда сохранится единство людей? и так все готовы перегрызть друг другу глотку. а переносил я наоборот - на более сильных соперников, слабых никогда не трогал. я провоцировал тех, кто сильнее меня, терпел давление, страх. вот мои соседи - я знаю, что могу уничтожить их, но не могу даж ударить - потому что они *слишком* слабы. иногда бесят меня. думаю, постараюсь если что просто запугать..надеюсь, фишку не снесёт, т.к. чувствую, что остановиться не смогу.
> 
> http://sociophobia.ru/viewtopic.php?id=39
>   эту тему почти обошли на форуме стороной. почему? потому что никто не хочет дать пройти страху насквозь. решительности нет, потому что большинство тех же фобов привыкли к колее мягкотелой зависимости и паразитарства (*авторское слово). энергия покоя не даёт силы энергии движения и даже сопровождает любое движение страхом и злом. всё банально и просто..обыденно и тупо, а исполнить чрезвычайно сложно.
> 
>   "перенос агрессии с обидчиков (к которым испытываешь страх)"
>   к ним страха нет. отец может вызывать только жалость, к матери я равнодушен - ей самой ничего не нужно (не осознаёт только этого) от других, любовь-ненависть других к ней - её фантазии, поэтому не считаю, что плохо отношусь к ним. я гибок, а они неизменны в своей сути. мне её не изменить никоим образом. это их дела. с остальными родственниками так же. когда-то хотел спасать других - в результате гробил себя, но этого никто не ценил, как-будто этого не было. было больно. потом забил на это. я найду кому нужен я.


 И почему мне ламер напоминает о 

?

Ответ: бред несет, но шедевральный!

----------


## _lamer

> Это редкостный бред ламера


   случайный! как говорила героиня одного забавного фильма "Ландыш серебристый": у нас одна актриса забеременЕла, и я вот решила пойти по её стопам (Цекало): - в смысле забеременеть?   
 :Wink: 



> сообщения от одного человека в одной теме противоречили


   ладно. оставлю тебе шанс - в чём противоречие?

----------


## _lamer

похоже, что конструктивной критики не ожидается, случайный. я прекрасно помню что, где и когда писал. более того - в любом, даже самом неадекватном состоянии я соображаю лучше тебя. и один из главных признаков этого - способность к самокритике, оценке критики со стороны. у тебя уже заранее готов ответ на любой вопрос. в любом случаи, ты всегда будешь прав, а я всегда буду дурак. с пользователем "когда уже" у меня возник конфликт: будучи в не совсем адекватном состоянии, я повёл себя неверно. понадобилось немало времени, чтобы разобраться, однако, прямую, а не отчуждённую критику я принял к сведению - если бы он не написал, что я уже повёл себя с ним подобным образом, я бы и не вспомнил эпизод с оскорбительным тоном с моей стороны. прямой шаг был сделан, я в принципе, прощупав ситуацию, рискнул ответить на него, опасаясь всё же повторного тычка. закончилось всё благополучно. не сказал бы словами героя Юрского "что характерно - любили друг друга", но по крайней мере конфликт исчерпан. это я к тому, что человек, доказывающий что другой - дурак, *которому нет сил и достоинства признаться что именно ему не нравится в другом человеке,* является априори неадекватным, т.к. не способен к прямому контакту, прямому выражению эмоций. я упреждаю попытку в стиле очень важного написать "очередной бред..спс по....помастурбировал", не прокатит. лучше прямо, по-пацански скажи что не так или придётся тебя записать в очередные вымирающие на паразитировании моих постов тролли. где darkmelody? а где ОченьВажный? где твой инстинкт самосохранения? я бана не боюсь. я ценой собственного бана добивался того, чтобы неадекват был забанен. не люблю этот трусливый народ.

  ещё один прикол: я намеренно в третьем лице упоминал очень важного, хотя до этого явно идентифицировал тебя как его клон. странно, что ты - такой умный и внимательный - не заметил этого. ты думаешь, что я пишу от балды что попало, но на самом деле в моих предложениях куча мелких ловушек для тех, кто мутит воду или не хочет признаваться, что его испражнения пахнут так же как и у других людей.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> похоже, что конструктивной критики не ожидается, случайный. я прекрасно помню что, где и когда писал. более того - в любом, даже самом неадекватном состоянии я соображаю лучше тебя. и один из главных признаков этого - способность к самокритике, оценке критики со стороны. у тебя уже заранее готов ответ на любой вопрос. в любом случаи, ты всегда будешь прав, а я всегда буду дурак. с пользователем "когда уже" у меня возник конфликт: будучи в не совсем адекватном состоянии, я повёл себя неверно. понадобилось немало времени, чтобы разобраться, однако, прямую, а не отчуждённую критику я принял к сведению - если бы он не написал, что я уже повёл себя с ним подобным образом, я бы и не вспомнил эпизод с оскорбительным тоном с моей стороны. прямой шаг был сделан, я в принципе, прощупав ситуацию, рискнул ответить на него, опасаясь всё же повторного тычка. закончилось всё благополучно. не сказал бы словами героя Юрского "что характерно - любили друг друга", но по крайней мере конфликт исчерпан. это я к тому, что человек, доказывающий что другой - дурак, *которому нет сил и достоинства признаться что именно ему не нравится в другом человеке,* является априори неадекватным, т.к. не способен к прямому контакту, прямому выражению эмоций. я упреждаю попытку в стиле очень важного написать "очередной бред..спс по....помастурбировал", не прокатит. лучше прямо, по-пацански скажи что не так или придётся тебя записать в очередные вымирающие на паразитировании моих постов тролли. где darkmelody? а где ОченьВажный? где твой инстинкт самосохранения? я бана не боюсь. я ценой собственного бана добивался того, чтобы неадекват был забанен. не люблю этот трусливый народ.


 Что тебе надо? Конструктивной критики?  :Big Grin: 



> Сообщение от Случайнозаглянувший
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от _lamer
> 
> ...


 Ну хорошо, наш герой без страха и упрека, дам я тебе критики прикурить – с твоих слов знаю, что любишь пожестче. Очень Важный и darkmelody – «вымирающие на паразитировании моих постов тролли», далее по тексту: «я ценой собственного бана добивался того, чтобы неадекват был забанен. не люблю этот трусливый народ.» - И раз! . А теперь «и так все готовы перегрызть друг другу глотку. а переносил я наоборот - на более сильных соперников, слабых никогда не трогал. я провоцировал тех, кто сильнее меня, терпел давление, страх. вот мои соседи - я знаю, что могу уничтожить их, но не могу даж ударить - потому что они слишком слабы.» - и два!
Если Очень Важный и darkmelody убоги, что ж ты этих слабых, больных людей доводишь? Если ты убог, то почему таких сильных, самодостаточных людей называешь ничтожеством, поборничеГ правды? И таких противоречий по тексту умный найдет кучу. 
Ты был взвешен, ты был измерен и ты был признан никуда не годным. (с)



> ещё один прикол: я намеренно в третьем лице упоминал очень важного, хотя до этого явно идентифицировал тебя как его клон.


 Я тебе уже один раз подробно, доступно и четко ответил на эту муйню. Если ты считаешь, что нормальный, в принципе не скучающий и не страдающий отсутствием дел, человек будет регить мульта на тридевятом форуме, чтоб потролЛлить тебя... То я еще раз убеждаюсь, что ты слегка (хотя сомнительно) умственно недоразвитый товарищ. Я не был бы так категоричен, если бы это был единичный случай, но 1) вначале(в теме Батори) ты, прочтя фразу про «руки, ноги, рога и заслуги», счёл, что я поеду искать кого то ради раздачи за пару сообщений на форуме, 2) затем(в этой теме) ты стал пугать меня банном на форуме(если б ты был нормальным, ты бы догадался, что адекватные люди априори не боятся баннов на форуме – они не страдают одиночеством, но они уважают труд модераторов), ну а на эндшпиль – эта твоя муйня. Избави Бог что то доказывать сумасшедшему.



> странно, что ты - такой умный и внимательный - не заметил этого. ты думаешь, что я пишу от балды что попало, но на самом деле в моих предложениях куча мелких ловушек для тех, кто мутит воду или не хочет признаваться, что его испражнения пахнут так же как и у других людей.


  Воевать следует не с комарами, а с болотом.

P.S. Так что избави меня от своего ШЕДЕВРАЛЬНОГО БРЕДА.

----------


## _lamer

> Если Очень Важный и darkmelody убоги, что ж ты этих слабых, больных людей доводишь?


   умеешь делать различие между инетом и реалом? в инете можно как очень важный мне в вк - сказать, что отправит меня в реанимацию одним ударом, хотя при этом сам будет весить 50кг - так весили мешки с мукой и солью, которые я в пятёрке таскал. самое забавное - фотки себя - супер-качка и Брюса Ли - очень важный не показал. думаю, не нужно объяснять почему. я такое не люблю. интернет, ресурс нужно чистить от троллей. для этого есть модераторы, есть и люди, которые укажут на человека, который играет в свою игру. 
  недавно один мужик натравливал на меня свою собаку. при этом улыбался. потом шёл в том же месте - без собаки! - даже бухой, уже не приставал. я подумал-подумал и сказал про себя - да пошёл он. а можно было поступить по-другому. это реал. тут у поступков далеко идущие последствия. я их предвижу и поступаю всегда по уму.



> Я тебе уже один раз подробно, доступно и четко ответил на эту муйню. Если ты считаешь, что нормальный, в принципе не скучающий и не страдающий отсутствием дел, человек будет регить мульта на тридевятом форуме, чтоб потролЛлить тебя... То я еще раз убеждаюсь, что ты слегка (хотя сомнительно) умственно недоразвитый товарищ


   на форуме, с которого я пришел, было клонов столько, что я даже не пытался понять кто чей, а может, то был один и тот же. они, только ради того, чтобы выложить фото админа напоказ, регают ник за ником, делают вбросы против таких фигур как Мара (здесь она тоже была), не ленятся заходить снова потроллить. умственно недоразвит тот, кто делает вид, что его дерьмо не пахнет - я всегда так говорил и буду говорить.



> если б ты был нормальным, ты бы догадался, что адекватные люди априори не боятся баннов на форуме – они не страдают одиночеством, но они уважают труд модераторов


   твоё обсессивно-компульсивное упорство как раз-таки выдаёт одиночество - тебе по сути заняться больше нечем кроме как пытаться *доказать себе*, что я дурак. давай я прощу задачу для тебя, милый - я дурак! а ты умный. теперь можешь спать спокойно, сын мой.

----------


## Заблудшая

Всем спасибо за внимание и советы, все это действительно помогло мне немного разобраться в себе.
/Тему надо было называть - "Моя проблема или очередная тема, посвященная Ламеру"/

----------


## _lamer

> Всем спасибо за внимание и советы, все это действительно помогло мне немного разобраться в себе.
> /Тему надо было называть - "Моя проблема или очередная тема, посвященная Ламеру"/


   всегда можно найти на что обидеться. было бы желание. я вот на троллей не обижаюсь. я их понимаю. а у тебя ещё один повод отгородиться, дав вначале подойти чуть ближе. если поймёшь скрытую мотивацию такого поведения, то уже неплохо. это тяжело. я сам иногда людей в инете ставил в тотальный игнор. в реале не раз была ситуация когда, только подружившись с человеком, при малейшем поводе давал заднюю. так я уехал из Самары. из-за невинной шуточки..недоброй шутки. очень трудно дать человеку подойти ближе когда так легко людям перестать относиться к тебе с уважением. для меня это критично - что бы человек ни сделал мне или сказал, но я не плюну в его сторону с колокольни. скрывать обиду - то же самое, если не хуже. считай, что это не я тебе говорю, а случайный текст с бумажки из бутылки. ну если нет так нет. значит, время не пришло. или наоборот - слишком поздно.

----------


## Заблудшая

> всегда можно найти на что обидеться. было бы желание. я вот на троллей не обижаюсь. я их понимаю. а у тебя ещё один повод отгородиться, дав вначале подойти чуть ближе. если поймёшь скрытую мотивацию такого поведения, то уже неплохо. это тяжело. я сам иногда людей в инете ставил в тотальный игнор. в реале не раз была ситуация когда, только подружившись с человеком, при малейшем поводе давал заднюю. так я уехал из Самары. из-за невинной шуточки..недоброй шутки. очень трудно дать человеку подойти ближе когда так легко людям перестать относиться к тебе с уважением. для меня это критично - что бы человек ни сделал мне или сказал, но я не плюну в его сторону с колокольни. скрывать обиду - то же самое, если не хуже. считай, что это не я тебе говорю, а случайный текст с бумажки из бутылки. ну если нет так нет. значит, время не пришло. или наоборот - слишком поздно.


 Ты меня неправильно понял - я ни на кого не обижаюсь, и обижать никого не хочу. Пошутила так, это далеко не первая тема скатившаяся на личности. Да и сама тема себя действительно исчерпала уже, подвожу черту.

----------


## _lamer

> Пошутила так


   не весело пошутила. а черту не мы подводим..по крайней мере на этом форуме, а флудерасты, раз до них никому нет дела (эй вы там, наверхуу!)
  вспомнил грустную песню Розенбаума на тему психов и завистников. ещё меня что поражает, заблудившаяся..чем больше понимаю..что стремлюсь к здоровью..тем отвратительнее кажутся хронические психи, у которых нет будущего. 
http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/alek...dba-neprostaa/



> _﻿Судьба непростая,
> Другой не хочу,
> То ночью летаю,
> То утром кричу.
> То конь мой взлетит
> На отвесный утёс,
> То лодку стремнина
> Выносит на плёс,
> То мама опять
> ...

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> умеешь делать различие между инетом и реалом?


 Я то как раз вижу разницу, а ты не особо. На форуме половина потенциальные самоубийцы, конечно, половина от этой половины никогда не покончит с собой. Но оставшаяся четверть на грани риска. Так что отмаза про виртуал и реал не удалась. 

И даже если это виртуал, а ты нормален - это не дает тебе никаких преференций. Торговля наркотиками запрещена в реале, уверен в виртуале её тоже никто не разрешал. Аналогично с морально-этическими принципами.

----------


## _lamer

> Но оставшаяся четверть на грани риска. Так что отмаза про виртуал и реал не удалась


   а я тут причем? разве я призываю умереть? если человека бить физически, он скорее захочет жить, чем если ему что-то говорить. это знатная проблема из области психиатрии - когда человека гнобят, но не бьют, его травма не может разрядиться в боли и уходит вглубь.



> И даже если это виртуал, а ты нормален - это не дает тебе никаких преференций. Торговля наркотиками запрещена в реале, уверен в виртуале её тоже никто не разрешал. Аналогично с морально-этическими принципами.


   у меня строгие морально-этические принципы. я ортодоксален! а у тебя главная проблема - отсутствие самокритики, оценки критики со стороны, я уже говорил. ты никогда не признаешь, что в чём-то неправ. налицо обсессии и компульсивное поведение. это к психиатру, сынок. я-то всегда могу прислушаться. даже если очень важный придёт извиняться, я не пошлю куда подальше, а приму к сведению и подумаю как разрешить конфликт, а ты скорее придумаешь теорию всего, продолжишь 20летний труд Эйнштейна, лишь бы только доказать, что я дурак, а ты умный. я сам за тебя доказал - я дурак, тупой дебил! а ты гений, ты чрезвычайно умён. но при этом всем насрать что ты пишешь, а меня читают всегда с интересом - это уже объективная реальность, чтоб её. ты от неё далёк, потому что интеллектуализировал все взаимодействия со средой, всё подверг инстинктуализации, рационализации и прочим трансформациям. психоанализ я изучаю с 2008 года и ты как никто другой подходишь под определение человека, заменившего реальность собственным умозрительным вИдением. если бы ты мог испытывать эмоции, тогда разговор бы ещё имел смысл, а так - с тобой дискутировать не лучше  чем с шизофреником.

----------


## LightWarrior

Социофобия такая вещь.......если долго не вылазить из 4-ёх стен она только усугубляется причём с каждым днём всё больше, и идёт как по накатанной.Естественно потом становится страшно наружу,так что без преодоления тут не никак)Преодолевать снаружи ничего не нужно,всё внутри)




> Я вегетарианка, это нормально, считаю это частью своей сущности. Но теперь из того что я могу есть остались фрукты, некоторые сухофрукты, овощи, рис, гречка и овсянка. Ни жареного, ни мучного, ни сладкого, и это не из -за дурацкого здорового образа жизни, а из-за больной головы. Пью только чай зеленый без добавок и воду простую из бутылок.


 По-моему это круто)Все те продукты которые ты не ешь организму не нужны,а созданы лишь для.....скажем так удовлетворения вкусовых потребностей,получения удовольствия от еды.А если тебе это не нужно,то значит ты сильная)А раз сильная то сможешь преодолеть свой страх.

----------


## _lamer

> По-моему это круто)Все те продукты которые ты не ешь организму не нужны,а созданы лишь для.....скажем так удовлетворения вкусовых потребностей,получения удовольствия от еды.А если тебе это не нужно,то значит ты сильная)А раз сильная то сможешь преодолеть свой страх.


   ну и набредил. мясо необходимо. пока человек ел мясо и говорил лицом к лицу, ни у кого не было шизофрении. люди были гораздо проще, а бытие эпичнее. глупо не есть мясо, делая вид, что не хочешь попробовать на вкус человечину.
  а сила в данном случаи - минус. чем ты "сильнее" и подавляешь свои эмоции, тем они больше получают энергии. однажды сил уже не останется - тебя просто затопит океаном искажённой энергии, которая унесёт от реальности безвозвратно. 
  лайт уорриор, ты вроде не плохой, но глупый. людей, которым помогла бы поддержка на уровне - давай, ты сможешь! ты молодец! таких людей очень мало. и заблудшая на форум явно не из таких.

----------


## Заблудшая

> Социофобия такая вещь.......если долго не вылазить из 4-ёх стен она только усугубляется причём с каждым днём всё больше, и идёт как по накатанной.Естественно потом становится страшно наружу,так что без преодоления тут не никак)Преодолевать снаружи ничего не нужно,всё внутри)


 Да, это так...Даже если здорового человека оставить в полной изоляции на пару месяцев/лет, он станет пугаться других людей. Изоляция проходит несколько стадий, сейчас последняя - принятие, нет обиды, жалости к себе, нет энергии на преодоление, лучший момент переламываться - стадия отрицания. Я его упустила...



> По-моему это круто)Все те продукты которые ты не ешь организму не нужны,а созданы лишь для.....скажем так удовлетворения вкусовых потребностей,получения удовольствия от еды.А если тебе это не нужно,то значит ты сильная)А раз сильная то сможешь преодолеть свой страх.


 Это вообще не особо важно. Ну просто, это как будто мозг отказывается принимать удовольствия из вне. По натуре я сладкоежка, раньше могла питаться только одним шоколадом) Не сила это, так и приходит смерть - умирают желания, привязки, разрушается личность, а потом - пустая оболочка, зомби.

----------


## Заблудшая

> ну и набредил. мясо необходимо. пока человек ел мясо и говорил лицом к лицу, ни у кого не было шизофрении. люди были гораздо проще, а бытие эпичнее. глупо не есть мясо, делая вид, что не хочешь попробовать на вкус человечину.


 Раньше просто некому было эту шизофрению диагностировать. Про человечину - это метафора?



> людей, которым помогла бы поддержка на уровне - давай, ты сможешь! ты молодец! таких людей очень мало. и заблудшая на форум явно не из таких.


 Любому, абсолютно любому человеку нужна поддержка. Да пусть и просто на словах, она не отнимает много сил, она не может повредить, даже можно не задумываться искренна ли она - зато от нее теплеет внутри, как будто солнце выглянуло на миг. Все дело в отклике, для кого-то вера в него может послужить мотивацией к действию, но спасибо за напоминание, я - не из таких. Но запинывание слабых - раз ты слаб, то ты априори плох - это ли не гордыня, о которой ты говорил в соседней теме?

----------


## _lamer

> Любому, абсолютно любому человеку нужна поддержка


   наивно. я наблюдал другое.



> Раньше просто некому было эту шизофрению диагностировать


   раньше была только истерия - "болезнь матки". а если серьёзно, то таких масштабов не было. бесноватые были..дурачки..но засилия шизофреников - нет.



> Все дело в отклике, для кого-то вера в него может послужить мотивацией к действию, но спасибо за напоминание, я - не из таких.


   вот именно. тебя куда полезнее было бы избить.



> Но запинывание слабых - раз ты слаб, то ты априори плох - это ли не гордыня, о которой ты говорил в соседней теме?


   я честно делаю своё чёрное дело. вот недавно девушку обидел. заблочил её везде где только можно. пошёл на резкий разрыв после некоторого сближения. встреча на Эльбе не состоится. на самом деле думаю - как бы..чтобы похуже было. я рационально мыслю.



> Да пусть и просто на словах


   тут отвечу словами торквемады или его героя какого-то - ты говоришь слова и слушаешь только слова. приходи когда сможешь спросить твёрдым голосом. сделать плохо хорошему человеку - милое дело. я стою на своём. продолжаю блочить вновь появляющиеся аккаунты. люблю убивать надежду. а Надежду Васильевну я бы закопал живьём..но..не о ней сейчас. Корлеоне сказал - держи друзей близко, но врагов ещё ближе. это верно. рационально. жизнь такова..какая она есть. я не строю иллюзий в отличие от тебя. тебе многое не нравится, ты продолжаешь спорить, а я с жизнью уже отспорился. хватит с меня. это уже напоминает мне сцену Хопкинс-Фостер - я слышу молчание ягнят, а ты нет, ты продолжаешь думать, что несёшь нечто живое. в твоих руках труп. можешь вообще ничего не есть, но запах ты услышишь.

----------


## LightWarrior

> ну и набредил. мясо необходимо.


 некоторым необходимо бухнуть,дунуть.....купить яхту,каен ,найти силиконувую бабу и т.д......на самом деле просто очередной клин в башке.Не отношу себя к ВегАтрианЦАМ, кои вопят налево и направо.Сам раньше ел мясо,перестав есть особой разницы не заметил,даже лучше бегать стал,увеличилась выносливость.




> глупо не есть мясо, делая вид, что не хочешь попробовать на вкус человечину.


 зомби-апокалипсис те в помощь)))





> а сила в данном случаи - минус. чем ты "сильнее" и подавляешь свои эмоции


 речь идёт не о подавлении а о самоконтроле,не идти на поводу у своих эмоций а контролировать их.И вообще  говорил о присущей людям жажде пресыщения,получения удовольствий.




> тем они больше получают энергии


 Кто ОНИ?))))Вообще ИХ нет на самом то деле.Может тебя уже унесло?


> однажды сил уже не останется - тебя просто затопит океаном искажённой энергии, которая унесёт от реальности безвозвратно.


 


> пока человек ел мясо и говорил лицом к лицу, ни у кого не было шизофрении.


 когда там изобрели интернет и МТ....... в 70-80-ых вроде,а Карнеги уже до этого писал о психически больных.И вообще с чего ты взял что их не было?))Ляпнуть просто так любой может.




> люди были гораздо проще, а бытие эпичнее


 Ну тут да.Троянские войны это вам не в ГРАУ на кнопки нажимать.

----------


## Dementiy

> Да, это так...Даже если здорового человека оставить в полной изоляции на пару месяцев/лет, он станет пугаться других людей. Изоляция проходит несколько стадий, сейчас последняя - принятие, нет обиды, жалости к себе, нет энергии на преодоление, лучший момент переламываться - стадия отрицания. Я его упустила...


 Немного не в тему, но хочу заметить что точка невозврата определяется физическим состоянием, а не психологическим.
Что касается энергии на преодоление, то она и не нужна, поскольку борьба с самим собой (споротивление) - это борьба с ветрянными мельницами.
Одержать в ней победу очень сложно, если вообще возможно (из личного опыта борьбы с никотином).

----------


## Заблудшая

> Немного не в тему, но хочу заметить что точка невозврата определяется физическим состоянием, а не психологическим.
> Что касается энергии на преодоление, то она и не нужна, поскольку борьба с самим собой (споротивление) - это борьба с ветрянными мельницами.
> Одержать в ней победу очень сложно, если вообще возможно (из личного опыта борьбы с никотином).


 Точка невозврата может быть определена любым состоянием. Даже эмоциональным, в отношениях допустим, когда эмоции былые "перегорели", точка невозврата пройдена - их уже не вернуть. Я не считаю, что прошла свою точку невозврата, так как у меня еще есть шанс социализации, но это очень-очень и очень трудно, я не потяну в одиночку.
Отказ от чего-либо, то есть недействие усилием воли, и активное направленное действие - разные вещи. В отказе от зависимости весь путь в принципе очевиден, а начать жить заново... Тут по схемам и книжкам не разберешься. К тому же страх - самый большой пожиратель энергии.

----------


## _lamer

> речь идёт не о подавлении а о самоконтроле,не идти на поводу у своих эмоций а контролировать их.И вообще говорил о присущей людям жажде пресыщения,получения удовольствий.


   самоконтроль и есть подавление исходящих из глубин сущности эмоций, желаний. пресыщение - это явно не про невротиков. тут люди наоборот не могут никак включиться в поток жизни. заблудшая вон тоже явно не гедонистка.



> Кто ОНИ?))))Вообще ИХ нет на самом то деле.Может тебя уже унесло?


   они - это энергия ИД, если по Фрейду. может, ты не шаришь в психиатрии, но вот психотики - их сознание затопляет бессознательное, потому что они с самого детства подавляли негативные эмоции, которые откладывались, копились и не могли найти выхода. трансформировавшись, они превращаются в мистического монстра или божество и становятся единственным твоим собеседником.



> когда там изобрели интернет


   люди сейчас зачастую прямой взгляд воспринимают как агрессию. знаешь почему? потому что негатива подавленного всё больше - люди наполнены страхами, за этими страхами прячутся злость и гордость. человек прямо не может проявить свой негатив и каждый раз, когда кто-нибудь пробуждает в нём агрессивные импульсы, в нём возникает страх, потому что он уже и забыл о том, что когда-то хотел биться как первобытный человек. у других сила мяса превращается в гордость и желание повелевать, у кого во что. люди состоят из лжи на 95%. 5% - это сознание, то, что они говорят на словах и пытаются показать лицом. поэтому я против любого подавления. лучше дать в дупло, чем таить обиды и быть мелким садистом на работе и дома.



> К тому же страх - самый большой пожиратель энергии.


   страх не пожиратель, а защита. пока он подавлен, он отнимает силу воли. я это по себе знаю. фобия фобии хуже чем просто фобия. а от чего защищает страх - это ещё большой вопрос. я когда-то был аки ангел и кто знал, что когда-нибудь я захочу убивать, отгрызать головы и лакать кровь. с большим трудом я справился с этими позывами, но ценой такого зомбического состояния..когда нет ни сил, ни эмоций.

----------


## Заблудшая

> страх не пожиратель, а защита. пока он подавлен, он отнимает силу воли. я это по себе знаю. фобия фобии хуже чем просто фобия. а от чего защищает страх - это ещё большой вопрос. я когда-то был аки ангел и кто знал, что когда-нибудь я захочу убивать, отгрызать головы и лакать кровь. с большим трудом я справился с этими позывами, но ценой такого зомбического состояния..когда нет ни сил, ни эмоций.


 Я неверно выразилась - энергия тратится на борьбу со страхом, чтобы просто ему не поддаваться. Ну и после того как утихнет адреналиновый всплеск, меня просто вырубает на пару часов - в прямом смысле этого слова, где бы я не находилась. Ужасное истощение... А страх не защищает, наоборот часто толкает на необдуманные поступки. Защитить способна только разумная осторожность и продуманность.

----------


## _lamer

> чтобы просто ему не поддаваться


   чего избегаешь, то и настигнет тебя. только в другом виде. 



> А страх не защищает, наоборот часто толкает на необдуманные поступки. Защитить способна только разумная осторожность и продуманность.


   защищает от погребённых эмоций. почему люди часто боятся смотреть насилие? потому что в них просыпается жажда крови. они боятся этих глубинных импульсов и избегают подобных сцен.

----------


## Заблудшая

> чего избегаешь, то и настигнет тебя. только в другом виде. 
> 
>   защищает от погребённых эмоций. почему люди часто боятся смотреть насилие? потому что в них просыпается жажда крови. они боятся этих глубинных импульсов и избегают подобных сцен.


 Нет, не так. Когда я смотрю на насилие, даже в кино, мне больно за жертв) Не знаю, как объяснить, но начинаются мучения, почти физические. Что-то вроде эмпатии, только невротической. А ты так категорично говоришь за ВСЕХ, может быть ориентируясь только на свои чувства...

----------


## _lamer

> Нет, не так. Когда я смотрю на насилие


   не тормози - я не про тебя говорил! ау! ты где сейчас находишься? будь внимательнее пожалуйста. у них так. у тебя по-другому, я знаю это. а ты если боишься внешнего насилия, то как собираешься совершить его над собой? чувствую, что ты просто можешь не решиться и всё или сделать всё не так, попадёшь в дурку принудительно.

----------


## Заблудшая

> не тормози - я не про тебя говорил! ау! ты где сейчас находишься? будь внимательнее пожалуйста. у них так. у тебя по-другому, я знаю это. а ты если боишься внешнего насилия, то как собираешься совершить его над собой? чувствую, что ты просто можешь не решиться и всё или сделать всё не так, попадёшь в дурку принудительно.


 Я же на себе повернута, блуждаю в голове своей, вот и принимаю на свой счет...А у НИХ - это у кого? У всех же разные причины могут быть. А над собой легко насилие совершить, все ведь под контролем. Ну, не зверское что-нибудь, конечно, а так... Дурка - самое страшное что можно себе представить, страшнее смерти, очень боюсь там оказаться.

----------


## Pechalka

Страшнее смерти... Я была.скажу сразу-не курорт!!!

----------


## Заблудшая

> Страшнее смерти... Я была.скажу сразу-не курорт!!!


 На обследовании? Не знаю, как в других, в нашей разные условия для обследующихся, "пограничников", наркоманов/алкоголиков, и т.д.  Что творится на этажах для настоящих психов не знаю, но даже на обследовании - сущий ад...

----------


## Pechalka

Нет,в самой  дурке 2мес..И да, был там -сущий ад!

----------


## LightWarrior

> Точка невозврата может быть определена любым состоянием. Даже эмоциональным, в отношениях допустим, когда эмоции былые "перегорели", точка невозврата пройдена - их уже не вернуть. Я не считаю, что прошла свою точку невозврата, так как у меня еще есть шанс социализации, но это очень-очень и очень трудно, я не потяну в одиночку.
> Отказ от чего-либо, то есть недействие усилием воли, и активное направленное действие - разные вещи. В отказе от зависимости весь путь в принципе очевиден, а начать жить заново... Тут по схемам и книжкам не разберешься. К тому же страх - самый большой пожиратель энергии.


 Реальная точка невозврата лишь одна - смерть,а всё остальное это уже придуманное)

----------

